# Pastor Dave's Highlights



## Pastor Dave (Apr 1, 2017)

Most on here have "seen" me by now, or I have shown up on your journal posts.
I have had to post pics or comments on others, that I thought I might as well begin something of my own.

I have enjoyed all your journals and plan to stay active, but from time to time want to share some stuff. Hope it's not too boring!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 1, 2017)

This is my youngest Ollie. This is my "tractor" I acquired last summer. I took off the deck and anything that would limit clearance. It is getting modified more this week. It is 24hp now, but no weight or traction, so getting some improvements.

I'll put more pics later of my older son and wife.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 1, 2017)

Glad ya decided to start ya a journal....
Can't wait to see your tractor all "Suped Up"....ya just might start a trend...ya never know.....Welcome!!...


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 1, 2017)

Good to see you start a journal Pastor Dave. You've got a handsome young boy there and it appears he's already to help with the chores... at least if it involves driving   Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, a little abt us. I grew up on a farm, but didn't do much after Dad retired while I was in college. Dad grew up on a dairy and then decided to raise hogs when he and Mom bought their farm. He also had a rural mail route.

My wife grew up in town with a dad that is a mechanic, and a mom that works at a cheese factory owned by Kroger grocery chain.

My family had meat rabbits and a huge garden, and Jill went shopping.

Skip ahead to my and Jill's first house. We had a small garden in town, and after 7 years moved to another church in a good agricultural community.
Now we live on abt 6-8 acres in the parsonage with the church and parking lot taking up the front 2/3. We have a shed that we park the car in, tractor and wagon sit in, have a stack of abt 24 hay bales, and abt 10 cages and all the supplies. There is a decent sized playground for the whole community, and the back acre or so I have been given permission to grow hay. I have a decent ext. cab Siverado 4×4 for work that also fits the family for snowy driving. Works pretty well.

I have a conservation law enforcement degree from Vincennes Univ from 1995 and spent short time as a deputy marshal before back and couple surgeries put an end to it.
We have been at Hall, IN for 6 yrs now. Hall was birthplace for John Wooden, Purdue basketball standout and UCLA coaching great.

I enjoy fishing, hunting, and shooting. We just got off Spring Break, so we hit some Indianapolis attractions. Here is a pic of Jill, Heath, and Ollie at the Children's Museum.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 2, 2017)

I had more typed, but either my communications provider is having issues on a Sunday with volume and overload or BYH is having issues. Maybe both


 

We came off Spring Break and this was at the Children's Museum in Indianapolis, abt 20 miles away.
My wife Jill, Heath, and Ollie


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful family!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice family there!....
What kind of fish ya go for most?...river, pond, lake?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 2, 2017)

It is a hard call. Began at Grandpa's farm pond mainly for catfish. Used to wade Sugar Creek for brownies. And, love bass fishing on a boat. Crappies are good in cold Spring water.
I would love to do some big game fishing out on the ocean if I ever get a chance to go somewhere coastal.
How abt you?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 2, 2017)

I mainly fish for bream, bass (large or smallmouth), catfish and crappie. I can fly fish, but never caught a trout, just bream and bass. I caught some nice sized ones and some small ones. I've never been sea fishing...deep, shore, or dock. I have knocked ice off the top of the pond so I could scull the boat around....12' Jon boat, aluminum....those seats get pretty Chilly sitting on 30-40° water....I was much Younger then, too I tell ya....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 3, 2017)

Early start today. Back to school for Heath. Planning to breed a couple does today.
Lower left corner by wheelbarrow is Sugar.
Upper Right is Snowflake. She is bonded to Gilbert, the Charlie Lop to the left of her.
Casper is bottom row left along back wall. in middle of pic


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 3, 2017)

I figured out it is hard to name a bunch of NZW's without sounding racist.
We already have Snowflake, Sugar, Casper, and Sugar Cookie. The last one named is Sugar's daughter and took the place of a cull named Ms. Schippey Cookie.(Ollie named her)

I am gearing toward keeping(in previous pic) the Jr. buck on bottom row, right side along back wall as a sire. Casper to the left of him is his sire. To keep the name trend going, I thought I might name him Whitey but that is my brother in law's nickname. So I am considering going with Cracker. 
Lol, just kidding. I need another white name that doesn't sound racist...


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 3, 2017)

From wikipedia:
White is the source of more names for women in western countries than any other color. Names taken from white include Alba, Albine (Latin). Blandine, Blanche and Blanchette (French); Bianca (Italian); Jennifer (Celt); Genevieve, Candice (from Latin Candida); Fenela, Fiona and Finola (Irish); Gwendoline, Gwenael, Nol(g)wen (white woman) (Celt), Nives (Italian) and Zuria (Basque).

In addition many names come from white flowers: Camille, Daisy, Lily, Lili, Magnolie, Jasmine, Yasemine, Leila, Marguerite, Rosalba, and others.

Other names come from the white pearl; Pearl, Margarita (Latin), Margaret, Margarethe, Marga, Grete, Rita, Gitta, Marjorie, Margot.

Other shades of white include: Ghost, smoke, ivory, seashell, lace, cream, linen, eggshell, bone, vanilla, flax, ecru.

And the next time you're in a hardware store, go to the paint section and check out all the names for the shades of white (you could probably google that, too).


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 3, 2017)

That is a lot of white synonyms.
My boys named most of our existing bunnies. Again, I am just kidding. The few blacks I have in my congregation would have laughed with me, but they know me more, and know I am not racist. I joke with everybody just in fun. With that said,  I will steer my journal away from this topic.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2017)

There are a few that came to mind that wasn't on your list there....Albino, Frosty, Snowman, Iceberg, Avalanch, and Drift. Also, if ya are processing them you can recycle the names.
So, what are the biggest fish ya have caught?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 3, 2017)

I remember bringing home the big white crappies out of Kentucky Lake in a 5 gallon bucket. Part of the year 50 in the bucket, but in summer at their biggest only 25 would fit in same bucket. Back in early 80's.

I have caught abt a 5lb Large Mouth, and once a blue catfish I think they're called with a head abt as wide as mine.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 3, 2017)

Maybe it was 2 buckets to get those totals. What I remember is that we trolled beds in TN from launching at Paris Landing and part of the year the larger crappies took up the same space as other times if the year when we got smaller ones.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2017)

The crappie get fairly large in the nearby reservoir....I've caught 3-4lb slabs several times, and have seen bigger ones. I've caught 2 large-mouths that went 10-12lbs, and several 10-15lb catfish....biggest bream went 1.25-1.5lbs. They sure are a blast. In my later yrs, I have switched to lighter weight tackle and enjoy the fight. I have a jig pole rig on a 9' fly rod with a micro light under spin reel with 4lb test on it. I've caught a 4lb large-mouth on it and had to use the boat as the drag and it took 20min to get it to the boat...it was a Blast. I had a 4" plastic worm on it, and it felt like a Whale....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 3, 2017)

Got the two does bred today. 
The doe to the right and the buck to the left seem to be bonded.

The doe in this pic is really letting the lop eared buck know she's interested.


 
The gf doe next door seems to be interested too, or jealous. Not sure which.
She is on schedule to be bred next month to be bred same time as a Jr doe that's not quite ready yet, but will be 6mos. in May.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 4, 2017)

All seems to be happy on the home front again. I guess she forgave him for yesterday.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 8, 2017)

I got the two tractor tires for $75 apiece.
And, put 50lb weights on each back wheel with some stud extensions. Need a little touch-up paint soon.
I still plan to mount some weights to the front.
Considering a FEL. What do you think?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 8, 2017)

Are ya not concerned about transmission and drive train? I sure like the tires...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 8, 2017)

Yah, just kidding abt the FEL.
I would like to pull a small modified sickle mower that powers itself and just a few things. I do not want to tear it up. I got the tractor for free and so far have just put in under $300 in parts. That being said, I don't want it tore up.
Just curious what it can do with more weight and traction.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 9, 2017)

Prepped for some white touch-up paint on the weight.




My neighbor does a lot of metal work and fabricating for his job, and he made these weights and bracket and I put them on.
He took the measurements yesterday and brought it all over a little bit ago. Real nice guy that hails from Kentucky originally. He and I have swapped work and helped each other on some things back and forth, and he won't let me pay him for any fabricated work. He says it's all just scrap anyway. I say that I will pay him something for his time, but he says it's just being good neighbors!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 9, 2017)

Good neighbors are getting harder to comeby these days and times. It is really nice when ya have one, too....


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 9, 2017)

Wee have a bunch of those good neighbors and appreciate every one.  That is a nice project.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 9, 2017)

I figured out I am not any better now at spray painting than I was 30 yrs ago painting a 10 speed.
But, at least it will prevent it from rusting further and make it match the front wheels.
Next step is taking off the weights and bracket and inadequately painting them too. 
The frame right behind where I mounted the bracket needs touched - up too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2017)

It looks good to me!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like it works to me, too! As long as there is more on the tire rim&wt than on the overspray backing, ya did good. Just be thankful ya don't have to make a Livin' at it....


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2017)

Kinda reminds me of those folks who build a "bigfoot" out of a normal pickup truck  I'm sure the bigger more aggressive tractor tires will help with traction somewhat. The added weight should help overall, but as Cntryboy mentioned... are you sure the engine and tranny are up to it? I just bought mine and it's a 24 HP that weighs in at ~600 pounds... When I add my 300 pounds to it, that's almost 1/2 a ton  But it makes it hold the ground real well. I've climbed it up 45 degree slopes to mow and it never slipped despite wet conditions. It also handled 15 degree slopes going across but it was very uncomfortable (read scary!) for me as I was holding on for dear life and afraid I was going to depart from the downhill side and drag the tractor over on me. NOT a comfortable place to be. As for your painting skills... they seem more than adequate considering the medium they were being used on 

You have some very healthy looking rabbits.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 11, 2017)

Finishing up Lent this week with one Holy Week service on Thursday night. We call it a Maundy Thursday Service, and then the congregation can attend Good Friday Services at neighboring churches with family or friends. 

We put on a pancake breakfast and Easter egg hunt on Saturday, and of course Services on Easter. Wishing everyone a good Holy Week and Easter celebration as we remember our Lord's sacrifice and Resurrection!

Oh, and does anyone need some Easter bunnies?


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 11, 2017)

We have all we can handle with sheep and chickens but the offer is appreciated.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 12, 2017)

Last year, we had no real dinner plans for Easter Sunday. We had a get-together the day before with family, so we were on our own on Sunday. I mixed up my chicken casserole that takes an hour to bake.

I substituted chicken with rabbit l, kept heat at 300degs rather than 350, and put it in between Sunrise Service and Church Service. It was ready to go when we got home.

We invited over my church secretary that is an older single lady and ate Easter Bunny Casserole. It might become tradition, although we eat it at least once a month anyway!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't know Pastor Dave.  There is something about "Easter Bunny Casserole" that just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 12, 2017)

Probably ranks up there with reindeer burgers at Christmas


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 12, 2017)

The frame at front end apparently gets painted or powder coated with the bracket for the deck already on it, or it rusted in behind it at some point.



At any rate, the frame and bracket for the front weights were painted black, and looks much better than rust.









Ok, no more pics. Time to move on. Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 12, 2017)

So, what has your "Test Drive" felt like?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 12, 2017)

It has went up some hills a lot better than before. Indiana is pretty flat in the mid section, but we gave some hills and ravines here.

Haven't tried pulling anything yet. One of the old farmers here thought it would spin out on something too heavy before messing up the tranny. Idk but I am not going to push it hard enough to mess up something.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 15, 2017)

We had a nice pancake breakfast and Easter egg hunt on the grounds today.
The eggs were scattered all over the playground. I said if you get out of the mown grass into the hay field, you won't be finding eggs. Hopefully someone took some pics I can post later. I imagine we had around 15 kids and a total of 40-50.
It was a good morning, and the kids got a short lesson on Easter eggs with new life coming forth.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 24, 2017)

I have been raising a litter of NZW'S that has a "failure to thrives" bunny. As a former EMT, I understand the term, but I was told that with the bunnies it is a genetics thing that really isn't much can do to save the bunny.

It has happened before as well with the bunny dying abt a week or two before processing date. This time, I waited and saw the bunny getting weaker, but still eating and drinking. When it got too weak to eat or drink, I put it down on Friday. I also noted which dam and sire it came from. I didn't think to do that the earlier time it occurred. At least I have a friend that judges rabbit shows in different states, and has a lot of knowledge to pass on when I ask.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Apr 24, 2017)

How old was the kit this time?
I had one grow really weak about 2 weeks old, and am now wondering if maybe it was something similar to this...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 24, 2017)

Mine was a runt, but I noticed at abt 7 weeks the issue. It died abt 8 - 8 1/2 weeks.
I contacted the friend who is the rabbit judge and asked if it could be worms or parasites. He said surprisingly the young rabbits generally don't have worms like pups or kittens. He does an annual worming of his adults but only after fecal samples. He is the one that told me abt "failure to thrives" and being a fatal genetic issue. 
I don't know if I should just cull the runts. Some breeders do. But, some of my runts looked healthy, not malnourished, and went on to being processed.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh okay. No, I don't think you need to cull all the runts. It's one of those things where not all runts will have failure to thrive, but all failure to thrives will naturally be smaller/runty. To use a simple example , not all animals are rabbits, but all rabbits are animals; haha so it is kind of like that.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 27, 2017)

I heard on the radio today that it is National Bring your kid to work day.



 

So, here is my youngest, just like any other day. My oldest is at school, and their mother really doesn't spend much time out here. The youngest did accompany me across the drive to the Church office too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 27, 2017)

That's awesome!  He's a cutie patootie!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ya should've given him a Super Soaker so he could help fill the water bottles for ya....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 28, 2017)

I saw the perfect small farm or hobby farm for sale here in IN, East of Indianapolis in the Richmond area off I-70.
I don't have the link, but it is 10 flat acres with original farmhouse that was built around a log cabin and updated as early as 20 yrs ago. 3 bedrooms upstairs, 1 down with 1 bathroom, but roomy enough to add in another. There is nice vintage woodwork throughout.

The barn is turn of the century cattle barn with original stalls and work areas, and is on the national historic list of something or other.

It has a nice 1930's 3 bay garage with attic. It resembles a carriage house, but with roll-up doors.

It is on a reservoir that I believe has 775 acres of surface water, trolling motor only. The lower fields of this farm were flooded to help make this reservoir in the 1960's.

The county road runs along the front of the whole property which seems to allow access into the two fields that are separated by the old asphalt drive coming in off the road and running back to the house and buildings more or less in the center and rear by the lake. The fields are currently pasture or hay, and no trees are needed to be removed for using the property. The field beside the house to the left looks to be 1/3 the acreage, with the field around the barn and spreading out to the right edge is the other 2/3. I do not know the compass directions of this property. There are no fences.

The asking price is $289,000 and I don't know how long it had been on the market. I share this because it is THE ideal farm I have in my mind for what I would like to do someday with a couple feeder calves, chickens, rabbits, small field in corn and larger field in alfalfa, saving the area around the barn for some pasture or paddocks. With some rotation and electric fencing in the corn field for Fall/Winter grazing, 10 acres should be plenty. HOWEVER, it will be sold and gone long before my time comes around to pursue it.

Know anyone wanting to buy a small farmstead in the Eastern Indiana area, this is about perfect! I would be glad to look up the link if anybody is interested.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow... That sounds amazing... I just had a momentary daydream... But I won't be moving out that direction anytime soon!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 28, 2017)

I know! The real estate prices here are crazy all over the place.
Some new builds on a small lot demand more than this property easily.
Some farm land or rural wooded property goes for a million for a hundred acres or two hundred.
Or, an older place in town or country might be 80-100,000.
I am sure it's that way in other states, but it amazes me how it can be all over the place in such a small state.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 28, 2017)

Here, land is so expensive I don't know if we have the same fluctuations. Fields are expensive because there's so much woods. Other than that, it's fairly sensible. It's not super farm country here though either.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeh, that does sound really good, may be "That Time" has come for ya, and ya don't realize it yet....ya are just getting a "Preview" of things to come....never know, worst that could happen is vet told No, but it never hurts to Ask....


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 2, 2017)

I put in a couple nest boxes with 2 does last night. Today is Day# 29.
And, I have two pens with 12 that are ready to be processed. I have some orders for meat, and will be making more sausage this time around.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 2, 2017)

I have had rabbit but never rabbit sausage.  I would think you would have to add some sort of fat?


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 3, 2017)

Yes, @Mike CHS,  I use half pork fat.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 3, 2017)

Today I have one doe lining her nest on Day# 30.
The other doe usually doesn't get around to pulling any hair until right at kindle time.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 3, 2017)

This here is what I grew up eating and calling chili. Knew no different or better.
When we lived in TN for a coupla years, a family friend we grew to know/love called it spaghetti. In school, I learned what Southern chili was. My mom began calling hers chili soup. Now as I have taken over making it, I call it Northern chili, or chili soup.



I generally don't make it in May, but for the next few days we have a cold snap and it's good when it's cold out. We hit 40 degs last night, with counties to the North getting down in the mid-thirties.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 3, 2017)

You are inviting some bad comments from possibly some of those Texans with all those ingredients.  

It looks good regardless what you call it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 3, 2017)

When the kids were young and we were stretching dollars I would make a basic chili recipe and add elbow macaroni and tell them it was chili-mac...they all make it for their families too. Guess it wasn't too bad after all....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2017)

Guess I'd call that spaghetti soup...   No offense meant. When we were kids and when my kids were very young we did the "chili mac" thing as well. spag sauce with fried hamburger/meat mixed with whatever noodles we had that weren't spaghetti noodles. Elbows worked as did shells or rotini... Then hamburger helper became the thing to do for quick "healthy" meals. Course we'd eat any of the above year round. Didn't require cooler temps for it to be the meal of choice. Still have boxes of H Helper in the pantry, even though it doesn't taste as good to me anymore and I don't really care for it as much as I once did. Not that I've got healthier or smarter... just older and changed tastes.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 4, 2017)

We used to have ravioli out of the can when I was a kid. It still looks and tastes pretty similar, but I doctor it up nowadays.
We do the Salisbury HH and some instant Idahoan Red skinned potatoes. It reminds me of beef and noodles, but only takes abt 20 mins.
The Northern Chili was good last night. I have a good Southern Chili I make that if turned over, barely spills out. Lol
It is real good in football season in front of the TV. Barely no chance of mess like my chili soup could make.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 5, 2017)

My Dad is battling Dementia at home with my Mom's constant care. He is 77 and she is 75. Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital for UTI which worsened over night to Sepsis. He spiked a high fever and went into the 80's on his Oxygen Sat%. His kidneys were shutting down, but the antibiotics he had been given by IV kept that from happening. He was given more antibiotics all day and when I saw him today, his temp was normal and he was more alert.

The first of the week, if he is strong enough, he will go to an ECF for some rehab. If you are a praying person, please send some up for Dad as well as Mom going through this change in their lives. The intention is that he will get strong enough to go back home, but I question if this is the beginning of his residency in a facility. I know Mom is thinking this too.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Latestarter (May 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your dad and bless your mom for being there for him. Hope no permanent damage and a smooth and quick recovery. We're all getting older and thus, so are our (surviving) parents.  Just think, before we know it, we'll be the topic of this discuss among our kids


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear, but really Glad he is Better. My parents went thru some situations and she was concerned about many things. Our thoughts and Prayers will certainly be with all of ya for Strength, Comfort, and Wisdom.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 6, 2017)

You have our prayers Dave.  That illness is a rough one for all concerned.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 6, 2017)

you have our prayers as well, glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 6, 2017)

I am pretty proud of this girl. She pulled hair later than the doe I pair her up with on their breeding schedule. Which I could count on. The other doe is her dam.




This senior doe is the junior doe in my avatar pic from Dec or Jan 2015/16.
She gave me 10 live births and had 1 stillborn. Can't give her all the credit. The buck did good too. Must have got to both uterine horns!


----------



## greybeard (May 6, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> My Dad is battling Dementia at home with my Mom's constant care. He is 77 and she is 75. Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital for UTI which worsened over night to Sepsis. He spiked a high fever and went into the 80's on his Oxygen Sat%. His kidneys were shutting down, but the antibiotics he had been given by IV kept that from happening. He was given more antibiotics all day and when I saw him today, his temp was normal and he was more alert.
> 
> The first of the week, if he is strong enough, he will go to an ECF for some rehab. If you are a praying person, please send some up for Dad as well as Mom going through this change in their lives. The intention is that he will get strong enough to go back home, but I question if this is the beginning of his residency in a facility. I know Mom is thinking this too.
> 
> Thanks, Dave


I have been there, with my father in '06-07. It is.........difficult.
Prayers for your family.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 6, 2017)

Prayers for your mom and dad!


----------



## promiseacres (May 6, 2017)

Praying! 
Glad the bunnies are doing well


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 11, 2017)

Well, my Dad did go from the hospital to the Rehab ECF connected to the hospital. He is probably the highest level care patient they have right now. They don't get to choose who they accept when the physician admits. Dad has managed plan MDCR rather than Traditional, so he doesn't qualify for as long a stay. 

The plan is to get him stronger to be able to go home, so he can help out in Mom's care for him. He's been sick with infection, and between that and this change in environment, he is sleeping a lot and not doing much PT or OT. We think he may have to go to an off site ECF as a resident. We are all getting used to these changes.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 11, 2017)

Those choices are never easy but you have a plan which makes it somewhat easier.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 11, 2017)

Hang in there @Pastor Dave  continued prayers for your family.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 11, 2017)

These things can be difficult to endure, and the decisions made can certainly weigh heavy on the mind. Having everyone's best interest at heart is really difficult to consider and it does require a bunch of understanding. The signs of depression only add weight to the matters at hand. Truly, prayers of Strength, Comfort, and Understanding remain with your family and this transition being faced.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 11, 2017)

In between the days of going to see Dad and Mom; which for the moment has been Tuesdays and Fridays, I have tried to stay on top of church work and managed to get 10 rabbits processed, 14 more born, and two does bred. 

After emptying out a feeder pen, I placed a doe that's reached weight and "maturity" into it overnight to sleep by one of my bucks to get her more receptive by the next morning. She acted interested when the time came. I also rebreed 8 hrs later since does can get triggered by the first round to be receptive the second round. Almost never fails. I had to laugh because as the buck did his thing and fell off, she must have lost her balance and they both fell over together!

So, some matters of life go on as usual. At least for the buns


----------



## norseofcourse (May 12, 2017)

Prayers for your family, it's difficult watching your loved ones get older.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 12, 2017)

It's awesome that you are to go and see them and give them your support


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 18, 2017)

@Pastor Dave how are your parents doing?


----------



## Latestarter (May 18, 2017)

Hope you have a great visit with them tomorrow!


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 20, 2017)

Dad is supposed to be released from the rehab unit at the hospital to go to residency in a nearby facility. Mom is getting used to not having him home when she leaves to go home at night. They have had an alarm system for a while now. I forget abt it and set it off, but I am still familiar with their marshal and sheriff deputies from my days growing up there and being deputy marshal a while. 

Mom keeps a can of wasp spray on her night stand that shoots abt 30' and has a S&W .38Spl revolver in her drawer.
She has had these the last 3 yrs Dad has been going downhill at home.

I took Mom to go see an Elder Care Attorney that's helping her with finances and separating assets. I guess I am Mom's POA now too when the time comes for doing any of this again down the road. Everybody's adjusting I guess.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 20, 2017)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 20, 2017)

It is a difficult position to be in, and it does take some adjustments. I don't want to compound the difficulty for ya, but while ya are setting things up, be sure ya incorporate a "Plan B" in case something happens to you and your wife is expected to step in. We have had to do this with Dad, because we aren't getting any younger and my sister and mine health can't be counted on. Sure hope it all settles and works out for all of ya there.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 20, 2017)

Yah, that's worth considering.
My folks were a little older when they got married. Still each on 1st marriage, haha.
Dad was 35 when I was born, and lots of times through school they were some of the older parents in my class, etc.

I have also put 35 yrs between myself and my first born, so I am thinking of how life goes having had almost the same dynamics with my folks. My boys already have cds set up to kick start their retirements someday, and we have a living Trust incorporated to help out with some unknowns. Mom and Dad have one too.

I live an hour South of my folks, but I have a younger sister that is single, still living within a few minutes of them. Not sure if that's Plan B, but if I can't be of assistance, she can have it. Lol


----------



## lcertuche (May 20, 2017)

It's hard for so many with parents and children both needing care. Also many of us are raising grandchildren as well. I'm glad you and your sis have this time. It is a time I will never forget being with Daddy at the end of his life. He took care of me and then I got to take care of him.


----------



## goatgurl (May 21, 2017)

dave please know that i'm praying for your whole family.  the journey youall are on is never easy but you know that God will give youall the strength to get thru it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 23, 2017)

I have been staying at the hospital Dad is at with him and the family. He is in renal failure and they canceled his bed assignment at the nursing home. I guess with his infections he isn't a candidate for dialysis. He is on comfort measures now. We are just wanting him to know he's not alone, and there's measures in place for any pain he may experience. We've been blessed with him for 77 years, and he is the best man I know. He's not just strong in his Faith, he has always lived his Faith. Thanks for all the positive words and prayers.


----------



## Latestarter (May 23, 2017)

So sorry Dave. Though he isn't gone, condolences for what's to come.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 23, 2017)

you and your family are in my thoughts...


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 23, 2017)

so sorry to hear, praying for your family as you face this hard situation


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 23, 2017)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Pastor Dave (May 26, 2017)

That old farmer is strong and stubborn, and still hangin' on. Lots of visits from family and friends haven't seen in a while.
It may be cliché, but why can't folks visit one another more often when everyone's doing ok? Would love to see 'em if under better circumstances.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 26, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> That old farmer is strong and stubborn, and still hangin' on. Lots of visits from family and friends haven't seen in a while.
> It may be cliché, but why can't folks visit one another more often when everyone's doing ok? Would love to see 'em if under better circumstances.



I agree, it seems like you never see extended family when everyone is healthy....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 26, 2017)

IMHO....it is the difference between true Love and Care, and Obligation. Words are cheap, but Actions reveal the Truth.
I don't care to go to a funeral, I think they are a waste and a rip-off. I have donated my body to the Medical school in Jackson, Ms. I have told Joyce that when I do go, just tell those that stay in touch. I didn't matter before, so I shouldn't matter then either.....just wanna be here today and gone tomorrow. I guess that is one of the reasons people don't hang around me, because I can't stand the fakey "Care About You" routine. They have no desire to "Face" reality and continue to drink the kool aid and lick the lollipops. I have come to realize that those that fall by the wayside aren't worth keeping in one's life.....they only lie....and when the relationship rests solely on your shoulders to maintain contact, it is nothing but a burden and one way street. I have better things to do than waste time on one that is Clueless.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 27, 2017)

That is deep, but all true.


----------



## lcertuche (May 27, 2017)

When Daddy was in the hospital the last month of his life my siblings all came to spend time with him but it would have been nice if they were there long before that.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 31, 2017)

Still praying for your Strength and Comfort....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 2, 2017)

I wanna throw out a tribute to the best man I know. James David went to be with the Lord abt a quarter til 8pm last night on June 1st.

He always considered himself to be a plain farmer, but he was more than humble. He was intelligent, and could draw out and build anything involving carpentry.

He was a good husband to Mom and good Dad to my sister and me. He didn't teach us abt the Lord, he showed us. He always lived his Faith, and managed through life anticipating to hear, "Well done thy good and faithful servant."

Thanks for your recent support and prayers!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks a lot. Ready to move on into the next chapter of making sure Mom does ok now on her own. She managed household, bills, and Dad for last 3 yrs, but I am trying to knock out maintenance issues and prev. maint., as well as anticipate upcoming needs. She has a handyman, but for some reason it didn't concern me while Dad was alive.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 2, 2017)

Prayers for your family!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 2, 2017)

our sympathy and prayers to your family


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry for your loss Dave. Condolences.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 2, 2017)

Pastor Dave - that was a very fitting tribute to the man that you have described to all of us.  I know you knew it was coming but that never makes it easier.   Thank you.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 4, 2017)

Prayers for your family.  What a wonderful tribute to your Dad.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 7, 2017)

This veteran jumps right in to make her nest.



 
This young lady is checking out her first nest box. It had belonged to my red doe that died last winter. This young lady was born in this box as the red doe's last litter.
In a few days we will see how her first kindle goes.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 7, 2017)

Good luck, hope she does well for you!


----------



## HaloRabbits (Jun 9, 2017)

That is exciting, hoping she does well!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 12, 2017)

The new doe had 8 live kits, and the veteran doe had 5. Heat and all kinds of conditions may be taken into account for the smaller number. She had 10 live kits her first kindle. The highs and lows of kindling


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hope things are getting more settled for ya Dave....
I was wondering how your rider is doing with the modifications?.....also, what sized tires did ya put on it?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 23, 2017)

I would have to look at the exact size. I called a tire shop/Ag business and told them what model Craftsman I had. They listed off some price levels. I ended up with a $75 tire that is a 35 psi compared to the 10psi rated ones I took off. I also picked up the used wheel weights for next to nothing. They looked pretty good once painted. With the two 20lb weights up front, it has done well handling the hills and pulling my little hay wagon. I did try to pull a tree that broke off abt 12 feet up that was 6 or 8" around. It made the chain go taut and the tree shuddered, but just spun the tires. So, not a good test yet of it's capabilities. I suppose I could put calculated amounts of weight in the trailer and see how it it does on my driveway or somewhere fairly level. I ended up pulling the tree with my pickup, and didn't feel it back there.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 23, 2017)

I had to replace a rear tire last week and they only had the turf tire in stock.....old tire 10psi.....new tire 22psi. I enquired about some knobbies and the guy said they carry them, but weren't in stock. I believe that a 22" tire will fit on the 8" rim, and that would give me more deck clearence to get around tree roots and ruts here....and added traction. So, I was just wondering what yours were....and how the mods were working for ya.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 30, 2017)

I trimmed a nice swath between my hay field and the neighbor's property to the North. There is an open ditch that concerns me whoever mows and rakes the field might run a wheel off into. The ditch appears to be on my side of the line, but hard to tell. It benefits the neighbor due to runoff from heavy rains emptying into it from his property. He told me, in the past he trenched it out some. It has tall weeds and some thick stemmy trash weeds growing in it. He mows to the edge of it. I recently purchased a new 56 series, straight shaft Stihl weedeater that made it go fairly fast. I wanted to be able to drive my truck or tractor around the perimeter, and now I can. I should have got my phone out and flashed a pic.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I had to replace a rear tire last week and they only had the turf tire in stock.....old tire 10psi.....new tire 22psi. I enquired about some knobbies and the guy said they carry them, but weren't in stock. I believe that a 22" tire will fit on the 8" rim, and that would give me more deck clearence to get around tree roots and ruts here....and added traction. So, I was just wondering what yours were....and how the mods were working for ya.



If I am looking at the tire correctly and understanding the numbers, mine are 23" on a 10" rim. Sorry, I finally took the time to take a look


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 1, 2017)

Not a problem, I appreciate ya looking. I'm not in a position to change out the tires all the way around....and the new one I had to buy @$65 has to get some wear on it before I change too. I thought it very interesting that the old tire was stamped with inflate to 10lbs psi, but the new one is 22psi. That got me to thinking about a different size tire for added ground clearence around here...and a better gripping tread, too. Hope things are settling down for ya, still praying for your family with emphasis for your Mom....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks. She's getting out a bit and enjoys that. I've been calling her each evening and trying to visit abt every 10 days to a coupla weeks or so. She sees my sister each week on her days off too. She lives abt 15 mins from her compared to my hour and fifteen.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 1, 2017)

just catching up and am sorry for the loss of your dad.  prayers of comfort and healing for your mom and the rest of your family.  saw a craigslist add that made me think of you and your lawnmower.  guy had a racing lawnmower for sale said "was told it would do 60 mph, don't know, don't want to try"  was selling it 'cheap'.  hope your bunnies are doing well.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the prayers. Really appreciate them. My Craftsman doesn't have much speed. Lol. I was going for more power. The bunnies are going fine too. After some winter setbacks, I have all stages of grow out ages again. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 7, 2017)

Tomorrow I look at a 1968 Gravely tractor. It has a sulky to ride on and 5 implements that attach and power from the front end. Snow plow, sickle bar, finishing mower, a couple cultivators. There is a second tractor for parts. They are asking $1200. I figure the attachments are combined worth more than the asking price. Anyone experienced with these?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 8, 2017)

Turns out it is a 1966 Gravely L series. I think L8. If the ride gets too steep, the sulky can be detached and it can be walked behind. There's 2 cultivators and a plough attachment that if you take the shaft loose to detach the blades, can insert the shaft of the plough. It spins and has 4 shovel type blades that stick out at its corners. So, with 2, can have one set up for cultivator and one to plough. It also came with a snow blade, sickle bar mower, and finishing mower. Best part is the seller came off the price a couple hundred. Mow, I am figuring out how to operate it, and how to maintain it. It runs on 30 weight oil and hydraulic fuel in the implements.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 8, 2017)

I bet parts will be hard to come by for it, but sure could be an interesting project to use as long as ya can.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out what gasoline is best to use in it. The ethanol worries me, and the unleaded of today vs. the leaded of yesteryear. I had someone tell me that they used to say it was ok to put the new gas I existing engines, but not to put the old gas in newer engines not designed for it. Does this sound right? I will have to look up some stuff on a Gravely sight.


----------



## LocoYokel (Jul 9, 2017)

Sounds right to me.  I never changed my Harley over when gas went to unleaded only, it did NOT run well on the new stuff...  They sell an additive to put in unleaded gas for those older engines.  Sorry, can't remember what it was called but they sure would know at a local auto store.  My bike ran great on it and it wasn't very expensive.


----------



## LocoYokel (Jul 9, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Turns out it is a 1966 Gravely L series.



Forgot to tell you, that Gravely is ADORABLE!  What a deal!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 9, 2017)

Yah, my neighbor is a machinist and constantly taking old tractors and mowers down to the frame, fixing and painting everything back up new. He said it would be nice to get it show status and take it around places. But, I want to work with it, so I hate to make it look real pretty.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 9, 2017)

what a cool old gravely.  fix it up, show it off and work it like a step child.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 12, 2017)

Apparently the leaded fuel was much easier to deal with than the oil bath air cleaner. I take the top half of the breather off by removing the wing nut and take out the filter expecting to see oil and a wick or line, but it is dry and there is a round opening in the center abt 1-1/2" to 2" diameter above where it is mounted. There's also an old rope gasket at the bottom, but judging by the opening in the center of the bottom cup, I don't see how it ever held oil. Maybe it was converted to a dry, filter cartridge system sometime along the way?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 14, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I bet parts will be hard to come by for it, but sure could be an interesting project to use as long as ya can.



Well, Fred you are right. Went 3 outdoor power supply/equipment shops and pretty much got laughed at by the Gravely dealer.
Then, I Googled some stuff, and found GTgravelyparts.com specializing in new parts for antique Gravelys. They had colored pics of parts for everything on their lists. I was looking at all the items I had on my list in color and brand new rendition!

My Dad would have loved to see this thing getting fixed up, and probably would have tinkered on it along the way   It's amazing to me sometimes, the timing of life that I didn't have or want this project until he was gone, but now can see how he would have enjoyed it when healthy. Just reminiscing, not sad...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 14, 2017)

It runs well for 50 yrs old. I am going to get a degreaser and spray it on, let it heat up, and hopefully drip off the gunk so I can see what's underneath. I don't think I want to take the motor out to paint everything, but may decide it's the only way to do it right.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sometimes it is good to have something to tinker with, not to express doubt in your ability or desire to get it into good running condition.....just something new/old/different to learn about and something to get your mind off of the "Run of the Mill" everyday stuff. It surely could be something to work on with your son to make those memories with, that you have of your Dad.....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 14, 2017)

Yah, you're right. I do fall into that mode sometimes, thinking that my boys will remember doing this or that with me. But, for some reason my mind didn't even go there with this. They do like machines


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 19, 2017)

Well, I have been finding new parts for an old Gravely. The guy at TSC said he hadn't heard of Gravely. I said they still make them in a zero turn model. He asked if they were tractors or lawn mowers. I said they are lawn and yard tractors with a front end pto that powers tons of implements. I have seen a 1937 model, but not sure how early they go back. I did get two gallons of all purpose hydraulic fluid and some Briggs and Straton small engine straight 30 weight oil. Today I get my spark plug that shipped from Wisconsin or somewhere, and begin looking for air and oil filters I cross-referenced part numbers for. My plan is mow this season, and tear it down this Fall/Winter to paint it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 20, 2017)

Drained the Gravely's oil and black as I expected. It only holds 5 pints which is 80 ounces, I reckon. Put in the new oil filter, turned the drain plug back in, and filled er up. Changed out the huge spark plug that goes into top of huge cylinder head. I'm still waiting to pick up the new air filter today.

It has a turn off valve in the gas line positioned above the sediment bowl. It is glass and tiny. I rubbed the dust and grime off it to see what looks like a pretty clean amount if gas in it. Turned on the gas, choked it and it fired up pretty quick. I had to guess on the spark gap, but the new plug was set pretty darn close to the one I removed. 

I have a worn out set of tires on it now, but it came with a newer looking pair as well as the spacers to make it a dually. I think I will buy a new pair and put them on the inside, and the other pair I have that look decent on the outside. That way when they need replaced, they will be easier to get to. 

I need to replace some hydraulic fluid in the implements and sharpen some blades, but it's coming together.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow!!....I know hearing it fire up had to put a smile on your face. It won't be long before ya will be able to make some "Turns" on it and see how it handles and cuts.....


----------



## greybeard (Jul 20, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> View attachment 36518
> Turns out it is a 1966 Gravely L series. I think L8. If the ride gets too steep, the sulky can be detached and it can be walked behind. There's 2 cultivators and a plough attachment that if you take the shaft loose to detach the blades, can insert the shaft of the plough. It spins and has 4 shovel type blades that stick out at its corners. So, with 2, can have one set up for cultivator and one to plough. It also came with a snow blade, sickle bar mower, and finishing mower. Best part is the seller came off the price a couple hundred. Mow, I am figuring out how to operate it, and how to maintain it. It runs on 30 weight oil and hydraulic fuel in the implements.


We had one in the late 60s that dad had a really big saw blade mounted where your mower deck is. No guard. It was scary to operate but was a brush cutting demon.
_we don't need no stinkin osha_


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 21, 2017)

greybeard said:


> We had one in the late 60s that dad had a really big saw blade mounted where your mower deck is. No guard. It was scary to operate but was a brush cutting demon.
> _we don't need no stinkin osha_



It's amazing with a 6.6hp motor it has power to cut, not to mention allow a rider!
I downloaded a 1950's and 60's owners manual for it that mentioned the circular saw and chainsaw attachments. It said there were 39 implements back in the day that could be powered off the front or pulled. I ended up with 6 for the total price of $1000.

I mowed with it last night on a slope. Scary! The sulky felt unstable and I kept putting a foot down. There's no brake, but a handmade welded on device on the sulky to grab and looks like a one bottom plough. The middle portion simply rubs the tire for friction, and the lower portion looks like a shovel on a plough, and kinda digs in to slow it down.

I took the sulky off and mowed using the 30" round rotary mower. It is a workout. I was on a hill that has some tall growth. The mower kept digging in and I had to manually adjust how the deck moved over the ground as well as push it through the tough patches. I was tired and sweaty afterward.

I haven't gave up on it, but I was in a dream world thinking it would be effortless. I also think I should have taken off the finishing mower and out on the 48" bushhog. I will on the next challenge. This is definitely going to be a learning experience.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 21, 2017)

Dave, there were several makers of those type 'tractors' out in the 50s and early 60s, predating that DR machine you see advertised so much.
My sister has been trying to give me one for years--one of those "it was running when we parked it" type things. Has big steel wheels with spikes around the outside. I don't remember the make of it. I believe all she has for it is a bottom plow and a small disc set. It's interesting, but about all it's good for to me is 'yard art' and I don't really need anything else to have to mow or weed eat around.
All those type machine's engines and powertrain had one thing in common...a LOT of torque.
Turning radius on yours looks to be pretty big, but hard to tell by the pictures.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 21, 2017)

There isn't too much of the past that didn't have work included in the process, tho it sure beat doing it by hand...and that was what was on the mind of those using those machines. After ya get use to the newer designs it is difficult to accept the limitations that they present.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 21, 2017)

These rabbits have cost me quite a bit of change not to mention space & clutter.
First, I decided I needed a 4x4 pickup truck.
Second, I got the Craftsman new ag tires and some extra weight.
Then, I picked up the Gravely to work my hay field.
Today I bought a 5' x 8' utility/landscape trailer that will need to be plated. I can haul the compact tractors on it and haul some hay bales out of the field.
I plan to buy a stationary baler and a compact rake to pull behind the Craftsman. But, those will be another day.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 21, 2017)

"Land spreading out so far and wide.....keep Manhattan, just give me the Countryside"........


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 21, 2017)

Good ole show. Still watch the reruns. He had to learn everything as he went, and I am relearning as I go. Dad either had all the equipment back then that we needed, or he could borrow it from the farm he finished out working for. If they didn't have something, they just bought it. Now, being away from it all for twenty years, I am accumulating as I go along.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 21, 2017)

Naw....ya are "Gathering" to be able to "Pass it On".....if "Society" continues long enough....ya will be a Grandpa one day.....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 25, 2017)

Today's activities cut down on my productivity. We left at 11:30 to go to the Indianapolis Zoo. Before hand, I got the rabbits fed and a little work done on the Gravely. Now, back home and ready to rest, decided to go out after it has cooled off and tinker some more. Man, I could gave gotten so much done today! I guess I was making memories with the family...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 25, 2017)

At this stage of life those memories are much more important and a bit of R&R for you can be of benefit too.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 25, 2017)

I'd say that you DID get quite a lot done today. Glad you had a nice outing with the family.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 27, 2017)

Yesterday had to take it easy. Didn't feel good for some reason. Not really sick, just real tired. Woke up feeling similar today, but pushed through and got all my drop pans dumped, cleaned up, and relined with barn lime and pine pellets. Filled my truck bed a little over half way. Have to dump tomorrow because it got too late on me.

Before I had the last couple finished, neighbor stopped by to help me loosen a filler cap on the bushhog to the Gravely. It is 1-1/2" hexagon shaped, and my biggest wrench is 1-1/16". It is the fill for the hydraulic fluid. Got it open, and it was dry. Not surprised. Trying to breath new life into these old machines. Lol


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 31, 2017)

Today I went with my sister, who is single, to help her car hunt. She wanted to replace a KIA Sportage with a Jeep or other SUV.
We found her an '08 Honda CR-V AWD. I was filling in for what Dad had always done. I think we did ok. He came off the price a bit at the beginning, and I got him to come off it a couple hundred more. She was going to take his original offer. My father in law is a mechanic and will go over it for her one if these days.
Now as long as she doesn't start asking me to fix her plumbing, furnace, or roof, I should be Ok.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 2, 2017)

I used the Gravely today to mow around my hayfield and managed to rattle loose about every bolt and linkage. The linkage that engages and disengages the implement on the front came apart and now the mower won't disengage. The linkage that controls high or low speed came apart, and the linkage that controls the direction also came apart. Man! There's so many things that came loose. I don't know if I can reconnect and keep things from rattling loose. 

At this point I wish I hadn't bought it. I could have put the money toward a tractor that could have pulled a mower and rake, or even a mower that my Craftsman could pull, but I guess I am out the $ and just had to learn a lesson. Oh well, some lessons cost more than others. At least this one wasn't too expensive.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 2, 2017)

I feel your pain - I bought a Massey Ferguson for $6000 that blew the engine after about 20 hours which is how I wound up with a Kubota.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 2, 2017)

Well, ya never know....it could be a project to work on a little at a time, but not a machine to rely on performing real work. In the meantime if ya can recoup your $$ and sell it, then fine....but don't shut the door on it for good....a little work and some paint and ya may can sell for more than ya paid for and put that towards a tractor....just don't let it be a waste.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 2, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I feel your pain - I bought a Massey Ferguson for $6000 that blew the engine after about 20 hours which is how I wound up with a Kubota.


I would have bought the Massey first too.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 5, 2017)

Second cutting





Also had a good day to rewire my new trailer with new trailer lights. Nothing wrong with what came on it. Friend that's a trucker decided to change them. All changed out to LED now. I guess I should get a pic of it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 5, 2017)

The LEDs are the way to go.  They make those small hard to see trailers way more visible.  We are hoping to do our second cutting next week.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 5, 2017)

Old truckers will have it lit up like a "Rooster Cruiser" if ya don't watch 'em.......


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 5, 2017)

Good guy named Benny. One of my deacons that drives the country all week and generally comes home on the weekends.
His Peterbilt is on its 3rd motor and has abt 3 million miles on it, he says. It has 10" stacks and tons of lights he added. He has two sets of three air horns mounted behind the front wheels by the steps. Pretty loud too. He made some stainless cargo boxes that sit along the sides behind his fuel tanks and one just behind the cab.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 5, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Good neighbors are getting harder to comeby these days and times. It is really nice when ya have one, too....


Amen


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 8, 2017)

Butchered one meat pen today and one more still to do. Sorry, no pics. 
I have two does ready for their nest boxes soon. Good thing the week is young. Or, is it?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't think I'd be the right one to ask that.....if I didn't have a calendar on the computer or my phone, I'd never know what day of the week or month it was.....I don't keep up with it....it is just another day...........Joyce on the other hand, has to know and keep up with the time, day of wk and mnth......we have about 6 digital clocks here for the 2 of us....plus, the phones, computer, and tv......
I guess the rabbits keep ya pretty much cycling areas and pens fairly regularly.....I've never had any dealings with rabbits, never even hunted them.....I could spend that time fishing, and that's what I did....


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 8, 2017)

Hmmm...if you want another project, I have plans for a hand operated baler.     It's pretty neat, actually.    Rake the hay and put it in, compress with hand lever, tie & remove. 

I have seen a few gravelys for sale but, resisted the urge.  At this stage in my life, if it isn't fairly new, not gonna buy it.  My tiller (pull with lawn tractor type) is waiting to go to the shop and I just hate the thought of the cost.   Talked to shop & they feel it will be simple fix....right!! Simple bill??  

Yep, those rabbits are expensive....  But cute.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 9, 2017)

I actually am planning on looking into a hand operated baler advertised by a company in FL called Baker, I think. It is a welding and sheet metal working /manufacturer, I think. The video link was on here a while back ago. It does a 26"x12"x13" bale if I remember right.

My plan was to use the Gravely to mow the field down with the sickle bar attachment, either get a compact rake, or rake by hand, and then bale myself. I gotta guy that will do it all and drop em in place for $.75/bale because he uses wire not string. Or, he will mow and rake for fuel price, etc. 

This is only my third season maintaining that acre. First season I sprayed and re-seeded with a pasture blend of Timothy, red clover, and some other grasses.
I helped a neighbor bale, and he gave me alfalfa hay. Last year, he baled mine and I helped him with his. But, he didn't do it til he was on 2nd or 3rd cutting of his own.
This year, I cut and hand raked, and used another neighbor's homemade hand baler.

I am weighing my options for next year with the farmer that mows our church grounds, on his quotes of $.75/bale or mowing and raking fee. My Gravely is running fine. I just need to get more familiar with the linkages and make sure they don't vibrate loose each time I use it. If I can't, I will retighten what came loose, and paint it up a little, and unload it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not sure how much it vibrates, but some lock washers or cotter keys may help in that situation.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 11, 2017)

Today I plated my new utility/landscape trailer, and my truck and car. So, good for another year. Then, had car serviced. I could have done it, but prefer to have them try to find everything else to fix to make some $ off me. Today? Just my license plate lights. $10

Now, maybe should make a new post, but oh well. Anyone else gearing up for a week from Monday? Some kind of once in 99 years total solar eclipse


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 11, 2017)

Not far from where we live is supposedly the ideal spot to see the total eclipse but we are sticking around home.  The local news is covering it non-stop that day so I'll use them to view the event.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

It really makes me no never-mind....and it won't change the tendings-to that day either....I use to be interested in all that stuff.....comets and such.....but, not so much anymore...tho, every day I hope to hear a "Trumpet Blast".....


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 12, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Now, maybe should make a new post, but oh well. Anyone else gearing up for a week from Monday? Some kind of once in 99 years total solar eclipse


We attended an informative presentation at our library this week. Got free glasses to view it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 12, 2017)

I need some glasses or something too. Maybe a welding shield... We are not very close, but supposed to have a 90% eclipse, so should be pretty impressive.

I do find it real interesting that this is such a rare occurrence, and that 7 years later in April, we are due another total solar eclipse that will criss-cross this one's path.

I tell folks to be ready (or get ready) every day. We don't know God's timetable and plan, but He knows ours. Very exciting times, though to be alive experiencing history!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 15, 2017)

I had two sr. does kindle with too many still births apiece. Definitely more than they've had before. It wasn't exceptionally hot, so not sure what's going on. They had a combined total of 16 and are down to 7 living kits. I guess it goes along with my theory on winter and summer breeding gambles. If I don't attempt it, won't get any. Usually if I lose 25-50% it occurs over the first two weeks and not just 2 days. So, it's anyone's guess what I will have left at end of two weeks. Not really looking for advice, just putting it out there so others experiencing similar will know it happens to all of us Rabbit Breeders.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 15, 2017)

Sorry for the losses. Hope the rest survive to make it to freezer camp for you. The only up-side I see is you aren't feeding them for 2 weeks and then losing them.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 15, 2017)

That's a tough blow....sorry to hear that.....there are many things beyond our control, so experienced or not things happen to us all.....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 15, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Sorry for the losses. Hope the rest survive to make it to freezer camp for you. The only up-side I see is you aren't feeding them for 2 weeks and then losing them.



Yep, less feed and less work at butcher time.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 15, 2017)

sorry to hear of the loss.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 17, 2017)

My 2nd grader got to go to the Indiana State Fair with his class today. He seems to have had a good time. I don't remember having field trips to the Fair as a kid, but we did go to the Indianapolis Motor Speedway in 5th grade.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 2, 2017)

I haven't posted my own content recently with all going on with Harvey and how busy I have been. My church has been hitting financial difficulties for over a year. We had meetings, discussed it, and trimmed our budget for 2017-18. We have still been having troubles, and I voluntarily offered to make my FT position a PT position and began looking for PT jobs. I had some good prospects and called the Elders together along with our Finance Chairman and secretary/treasurer. This was Thursday night.

They unanimously decided they prefer me to be available to the church more than PT, and tapped into an Annuity we have until we make it past this. My only stress-free moments in two weeks were tending to the rabbits. Thursday night, I had my first good restful sleep in two weeks. Last night another.

I was prepared to actually look for housing and FT work. I thought I was going to have to use a new screen name of "Formerly Known As Pastor Dave" I did find out I CAN find something in the current job market, and we found a few properties to our liking. For now, I don't have to find a job or home, and I can continue being "Pastor Dave".

Now I can focus again on the world, Haha! (said in my somewhat lunatic voice)


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm glad that it worked out since the new name doesn't abbreviate well - 'FNAPD' 

Not knowing whether or not your status is permanent is never easy to adjust to.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 2, 2017)

glad things have worked out for the present.  you know that God will always provide.  sometimes the path isn't easy but its always doable. 
  now I have a question for you.  what causes my young bucks ears to flop over like they are?  have never had this happen before.  I've taken most of the summer off and haven't bred and of the does but with things cooling down its about time to get started.  well shoot it won't let the picture upload, i'll try again later.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 2, 2017)

yea it finally let me post the pic.  buck is fine, eats good, looks good, acts good.  his ears just decided to flop.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 2, 2017)

How old is he? You said it's the first summer this happened with him? I am leaning toward the heat, but I am sure it is just something in the cartilage. Do you show him? I know the ears have to stand correct for judging, but not sure how you get them back up. I would ask @Bunnylady


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 2, 2017)

this is his first summer, about seven months old now.  I don't show so it really doesn't matter.  I've just never seen one do this before and was just curious if anyone else had.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 4, 2017)

The only ones of mine that droop are Lop crosses.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 5, 2017)

not a lop cross, he is a nz/fg cross.  just have never any of my bunnies do that.  i'm going to cross him over some nz and palomino does now that the weather is cooling off.  lost my palomino buck this summer.  i'm thinking the heat and his age were just to much for him.
  been meaning to ask how your mom is doing?  well I hope.  give her a hug for me.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 6, 2017)

She is doing pretty well, thanks. We went Monday to spend "Labor Day" with her and brought sides to go with my sister's grilled chicken.
The 4th was Mom and Dad's 46th wedding anniversary. Along with food we took a dozen yellow roses arranged in a vase with baby's breath and other green ferny things. Her favorite flowers. We gave her a card that took the place of an anniversary card that said, Thinking of You. It said something to the effect of, The space between the way things are and the way they are meant to be is called Hope. She just smiled and nodded, and showed my sister. We also took her a three month furnace filter and put it in. She said as we were leaving that it made it a much better day for her. It was good for all of us, I think.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 6, 2017)

I had an interesting day today. To tell the truth, I had some spare time and felt the need to hook up the trailer and practice backing--BACKING! We didn't have livestock, a boat, RV, etc growing up and I never got the hang of backing a trailer. I spent an hour picking a spot and trying to hit it, repeat, repeat. I just went slow and steady. I got pretty decent at finding a method using my side mirrors. I am supposed to take the Gravely to a repair guy, and you have to back off the road into his driveway. I am pretty sure now I can nail it!

To get back to some routine normalcy, I have some clover to cut and dry in mesh totes. Then, plan to get some 2-4D broad leaf weed spray for the hay field. In Feb or Mar, I will seed it with some red clover and Timothy to get it ready for next June.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 6, 2017)

Getting used to and figuring out the pivot point with any trailer is an absolute must.....otherwise, it will jack on ya fairly quickly, especially if ya are used to a certain length trailer and then hook to a shorter one. Also, the placement of the wheels can play a part in it too....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 13, 2017)

Well, here in Indiana, we are getting rain from what is left of Irma. It's been dry here, and needed the rain. Would have preferred to have gotten some rain that originated more in the interior of the country than the remnants of a hurricane.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm glad that you are getting rain, even if it is left overs from a hurricane. We're dry and dusty here, I would have gladly taken some of Harvey's rain to give my fellow Texans a bit of a break.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 16, 2017)

Fall and then winter is just around the corner. I'm sure you must be enjoying cooler nights already. Makes being dry less of an issue as most plants will be getting ready to shut down for the coming seasons.


----------



## LocoYokel (Sep 17, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> yea it finally let me post the pic. buck is fine, eats good, looks good, acts good. his ears just decided to flop.


Not trying to hijack your thread @Pastor Dave, just catching up and think @goatgurl's buck needs to meet my doe!
 Still no clue why her ears do that at times but would love it if they stayed that way.  As she has gotten older (6 months now) they do it less often. Maybe I have straightened them from petting her too much...

Practicing back-ups with your trailer is a great idea!  I pulled my tandem axle 2-horse around for years with no problem so what would be the big deal backing up a 25' single axle?  The folk's gatepost and gate, that would be the problem...
Kudo's for practicing safety before getting out there on the road.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2017)

I suck at backing a trailer. Since DH can put a trailer anywhere he wants it, I let him do it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 17, 2017)

I have had plenty of tutorial here from friends/farmers and congregation members. But unless I experience it and feel how the physics and geometry affect the hitch and wheels, etc. I can only do so much with instruction. I am good with studying and learning,  but I am definitely more hands on, repetitive learning.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 18, 2017)

My second grader's math problem today went like this: I am an even, two digit number less than 60. My two digits added together equal 12, and 4 when one is subtracted from the other. I gave him an answer, but am curious what y'all come up with. Does this sound like second grade work? 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 18, 2017)

8+4=12; 8-4=4
It is sad to the extent that so-called "Intelligent" people have complicated something as simple as Math. Just because they have a degree doesn't mean they are intelligent....even engineers can't reinvent the wheel, only the material that it is made from.........


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 18, 2017)

Right. Old math, new math. Wonder what Einstein or Newton would say?

That is also the answer we went with.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm just so thankful that I don't have anymore in school. I was never the parent the school was Excited to see coming for a visit.........and that was about 10yrs ago with the youngest.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 18, 2017)

how about 48


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 18, 2017)

I have to behave being a pastor in the community, but I will back mine if they are wronged when right. I will also flog 'em if they've wronged someone. So far, so good. One's in lower grade school, and the other preschool. Haha. Long way to go and time to change my position.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 18, 2017)

every year DH and I revisit 3 grades...lol...this year it's 7th grade, 10th grade and 12th grade but they really don't need our help much(older siblings help the younger)!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 18, 2017)

I guess I didn't complete the problem....my answer is 84


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 18, 2017)

Fred, you were righter (See what I did there) the first time when you showed your work. Had to be under 60.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 18, 2017)

Actually, the two digit number is supposed to be LESS than 60, so 84 would be incorrect. It would have to be 48, but the problem should be written clearer as regards the subtraction so it's clear that the first # of the 2 digit number would be subtracted from the 2nd #... Most naturally figure the 2nd number is subtracted from the first.  

In fact this type of problem is the first "introduction" to algebraic formulas. Since the US is presently losing ground in the math and sciences (intellectually and scholarly) to other countries, many school programs are trying to increase exposure to higher level math and science at much younger ages. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 18, 2017)

Heath was beginning to do algebraic equations in kindergarten math, which kinda blew my mind. I remember counting apples and oranges. What you say makes perfect sense Joe.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2017)

I sucked at math all through school. I took the minimum to graduate. In the real world, I had to learn math, which suddenly made sense because I had a tangible, real application.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 19, 2017)

I loved math as a lad and was doing 5th/6th grade math when I entered 2nd grade. My second grade teacher fixed that "problem" in grand fashion... Instead of doing the assigned homework, I'd be doing problems from the back of the book. The teacher forced me to not move ahead of the class and to only do what was assigned. She cured me of my love for math by the end of that school year. Never really got it back...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2017)

That's unfortunate @Latestarter


----------



## LocoYokel (Sep 19, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I loved math as a lad and was doing 5th/6th grade math when I entered 2nd grade. My second grade teacher fixed that "problem" in grand fashion... Instead of doing the assigned homework, I'd be doing problems from the back of the book. The teacher forced me to not move ahead of the class and to only do what was assigned. She cured me of my love for math by the end of that school year. Never really got it back...


I was ambidextrous as a child until second grade.  That teacher would slap my left hand every time I tried to use it and ridiculed me in front of the class for being a "lefty" which in those days was considered a handicap in some weird way. I lost the ability after trying to hide my "deformity" for several years. Isn't it funny/sad how those teachers shaped our young lives?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2017)

Bred a NZW doe today. Her first litter was 10 with 7 or 8 surviving to processing. She has had quite a few litters.

Tomorrow, I breed a mutt, white and red doe, that's mother was a red satin mix and father is a lop mix Charlie. Her first litter was 9 with 7 surviving to processing. This will be her 2nd litter.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> I was ambidextrous as a child until second grade.  That teacher would slap my left hand every time I tried to use it and ridiculed me in front of the class for being a "lefty" which in those days was considered a handicap in some weird way. I lost the ability after trying to hide my "deformity" for several years. Isn't it funny/sad how those teachers shaped our young lives?



I am ambidextrous as well. My kindergarten teacher and other primary age teachers actually allowed me to work on projects with both to strengthen the ability. It shows you that rather than being limited to right brain or left brain, you have some mastery over both lobes. 

My little league coach loved me. Pitch right handed one inning. Bat left handed. And switch it up on the plate and next up at bat. Man those opposing teams hated me pitching lefty, and you should have seen the coaches drooling when I switched up at bat.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 21, 2017)

It has been rough going from highs in 60's and lows in 40's first of September to low 90's and only getting down to upper 60's at night this week. I am ready for Fall!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 21, 2017)

Our lowest temps here have been in the high 50' and we are back to the high 80's in the daytime.  Humidity has been 93% for the last several days so it feels hotter.  I'm still liking this better than the high 90's we had most of the summer.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 21, 2017)

Our August was below average, then going into September feeling like Fall, really had me going. Lol
Oh well, it won't be long now and it will turn cool.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 21, 2017)

Our heat indexes here have been at or just above 100°....like Mike the humidity has been above 90% the past several days, so ya sweat while just standing still. The temps have been around 90°, but suppose to drop to low 80s next Thursday. Hoping to get the rye grass sown this wknd.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 21, 2017)

I put out some rye grass just before that last big rain we had and it's coming up pretty good.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 29, 2017)

Some of you may have had or remember hearing of _Scrapple. _The first time I made it, or heard of it for that matter, was when I harvested and processed my first Whitetail buck. We had always liked cornmeal mush and grits, etc so having it flavored with all that venison, broth, and spices, then floured and fried crisp in flat pieces, was the best I think I have ever eaten.

I understand the ones that specialized in creating this were using up scrap meat and heads, organs, etc.,  but I used roast. I even read that kings and royalty ate it with jam on it as a pre-course to other game or fowl. I believe it lost some of its popularity as folks quit butchering own livestock. Maybe it is still popular in the Old South and New England?

I am going to make up a batch soon. Anyone else game? _See what I did there?_


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 29, 2017)

Naw Dave, I've never had that and have ate a ton of grits in my life....and, my parents that grew up during the Depression never presented us with it either. We did however, have something called souse....better known here as "Head Cheese". It is made of the scraps and pcs off the head of a pig and consists of chopped snouts, ears, and cheek meat. I was never privy to its making, but have eaten some. It all depends on the spices used in it as to its flavor....some good, some bad but never a real fan of it. I much rather have bacon, sausage, or ham....


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 29, 2017)

Have heard of scrapple but have never made it nor eaten it. I would have no problem at all in trying it were the opportunity presented. The way you describe it makes it sound very appealing. Hope yours come out fit for royalty!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 29, 2017)

Fred, my dad loved souse, but it tasted awful when I ate it. Scrapple reminds me of corn meal dressing/stuffing, but it forms solid in a loaf pan. You can cut it in slices or flatten it like a patty and flour it, then fry it in oil or preferably butter. It isn't bacon, sausage, or ham, but good. I could eat it for breakfast or supper


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2017)

I noticed I hadn't posted for a while. I have been busy reading all your interesting threads and nothing much happening here.

Cleaned out catch pans Tuesday. Abt a three hour job if I spray em out with a hose before reapplying the ag lime and wood bedding pellets. That day, I just dumped reapplied lime and pellets and put back in place. It still gave me abt 2/3 of a p/u bed of manure, straw, spilled hay, etc. Now, it is a short bed only 6' since ext. cab, but still holds a lot of "content".

I have 10 fryers quickly becoming roasters that need butchered. I can usually get by with 2 of the 50lb sacks of feed to go along with free fed hay per month, but lately I have been buying a sack every 10 days. My procedure is have 2 on hand in a drum with my 50lb sack of Calf Manna as a daily supplement. Once I empty a feed sack, I move the next one over in its slot, and buy another. So, when I rip the string open on a new one, the spare is sitting there too. Works well for winter time. It is just a good habit I got into. If I buy too many and stack em, they risk going stale, and I haven't found anyone giving discounts for buying bulk.

Well, that's abt all going on here on the rabbit ranch. Kids start Fall Break next week. 1/4 of the school year will already be over! Time flies.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 12, 2017)

Something came to mind as I read your post, have ya tried raising and selling earthworms under the rabbit cages? I have heard of several people doing that and the worms really breakdown the rabbit pellets really good and if ya have any bait stores around ya might could supply some with worms to sell....just a thought....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2017)

I have heard of guys doing it, but never have tried it. It is the only fertilization I use on my hay field though. I wonder if the worms would be able to keep up with the supply. I doubt I will try it, but not a bad idea. Maybe on hutches with no flooring. My operation is on concrete.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 16, 2017)

The start to today. 67degs in the house this am. Don't want to fire the propane furnace up yet, so we do this...

It's electric, so no smoke, but looks nice


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 16, 2017)

It's nice to have some fall weather and not just go from summer to winter.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 16, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Oct 16, 2017)

That's Utah weather.  Go from 100 degrees to 40 in no time flat.  Then drops again.  And stays that way


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 16, 2017)

Fall... my favorite time of year. 65 degree mornings (inside) and floors cool enough to make your feet tingle when you get out of that nice warm bed... Make you want to climb right back in   The air is crisp and clean... Just love this time of year. No AC, no heat... too warm, open the windows, too cool, close them back up. Have plenty of flannel shirts I can throw on and nice warm slippers for my feet if needed. Hope fall stays around for a while this year.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 23, 2017)

12 new kits between 2 does. The sr. doe had 4, so I fostered 2 over from the younger doe. She should be able to handle the extra because her first litter was 10, and 8 raised to wean and on to process. She's not really so old that her numbers should be declining, so I will just have to wait and see how she does next time.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats!  Hope they all do well. We haven't bred any of our rabbits yet.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 27, 2017)

This round has been much better than the last few. Tomorrow the kits will all be a week old. Only one runt, so far, hasn't made it. Generally speaking, by a week you can usually tell how many will make it.

 I have two does that could be bred giving me their litters late November. In years past that would have worked fine. This Fall seems to be measuring up a little different. A little cooler earlier. But, it's always a gamble breeding when knowing kindling will be in July and August or December and January.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 31, 2017)

When feeding this am, counted the kits in one doe's nest box and found one missing. They are 10 days old, so could possibly survive if fell out of box, but I couldn't find it. Finally, I moved a soup can that all the cages have for recreation, and it was inside. I pulled it out and it was cold and not limber. But, it had some movement!

 I immediately unzipped my sweatshirt, and unbuttoned my flannel shirt to get down to my t-shirt. I dropped it down the neck and went back to working. My bibs of my overalls wouldn't let it slide down further to my waist. I guess my stomach fills them just enough it couldn't slide further. Lol. It began to warm against my skin with plenty of layers holding in my warmth, and I could feel it squirm. 

When I was done feeding it had warmed enough to go back in the nest box with the others. I have always been told not to place them back with the litter without warming them up first. I caught it in the brink of time, so it should make it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sure glad ya found it and was able to warm so well....hope it turns out okay with no ill effects....cold temps do present many challenges with all young animals....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 31, 2017)

Glad you found it in time!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 31, 2017)

Way to save that future meal! Glad you didn't lose it needlessly. Hope it pulls through and becomes the future enchiladas you may envision


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2017)

I raised rabbits many years ago. When I found one out of the nest, I put it in my bra to warm it up. One night, on my midnight check, I found a whole litter out on the wire. I scooped them up, took them to the house and got in bed. I arranged them on my belly, took a nap, they woke me when they warmed up by wriggling around. I took them back outside, put them in the nestbox and the doe took over. 

Don't you make summer sausage from your rabbit? Would you mind posting your recipe and how-to?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2017)

Righty, Lefty, is one right or wrong? Too bad about the teachers discouraging use of either hand. I am right handed but can't shoot a rifle right handed. I shoot left handed.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 31, 2017)

Yah, Joe it is a little ironic to save a young farm animal knowing its fate if it thrives and matures to processing weight. With most species there is quite a gap in between infancy and maturity, but when you're in the "fastfood of the meat industry", it doesn't take long. Lol

@Baymule, I do make it into summer sausage. I haven't made a batch since last Fall, so will have to look up my recipe. I use a third rabbit, third pork, and third beef, so its not so concentrated as just rabbit. I'll get the recipe I use on here soon.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 31, 2017)

It sounds like rabbits are another that looks for ways to not survive.  Glad you brought it back to life.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 3, 2017)

I told @promiseacres yesterday that I am planning to scale back on production a little or actually by half. Currently I have 2 bucks and 4 does, and plan to go down to 1 buck and 2 does by winter. Our meat production is becoming just a bit more than can handle without giving it away.

I have to decide what to do with some senior does that still produce, but not as much. Much harder than the stock intended for processing. If conditions should change, it wouldn't take much effort to scale back up again. Or, if my boys get old enough to help out, it wouldn't be as much work for just me.

I am also considering an adventure in catering the rabbit meat rather than just selling it processed. I have had some buy it, then later say they didn't know how to prepare it. I believe I will offer it cooked a certain style with sides to be delivered hot for a fair price. I can take in consideration personal choice of eating habits and allergies,  but mainly it will be offered one or two cooked styles. I will probably still sell sausage and summer sausage. Just all ideas right now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 3, 2017)

Ya never know til ya try....but, if ya don't have the time for the tending of the rabbits and processing, how ya gonna add making meals too?....also, if it is to be a business venture, then older and unproductive or sporadic productive does should be culled for the younger more productive ones....ya have to think with the head and not the heart....as difficult as that can be.....sure hope it works out for ya...sounds interesting....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 3, 2017)

Yah, I could process them if need be. They're not suitable to be made pets. I believe it would be hard for anyone to tame them, and they shouldn't be passed onto someone unless they understood the limits of culls.

I figure having less animals is less cleanup work and less to process. Time saved could go to the occasional catered dinner. Also, less outdoor work saves my back just enough to do a little more domestic work. I enjoy cooking. Once upon a time considered culinary school.

It's all in the considering process. Except the scaling down. That's decided. I have 8 processed rabbits in the freezer, and adding 10 more. 2 were ordered out of the last batch, leaving 8. I have 16 in the garage to process as they get mature. The rate I have been getting orders, I only use up 1 or 2 from each butcher round. So, it is time to advertise a lot more or scale back. I think scaling back will be best for now. I plan to do more later, so not getting rid if cages or equipment.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 3, 2017)

I hear you on scaling down- we did that this summer too with both chickens(currently have 15) and rabbits(currently have 12).  Hope this allows you more time for cooking!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 3, 2017)

Our 7 month old Boston Terrier female decided to come in the rabbit shed today to explore a little.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 7, 2017)

I am not sure if having too much meat in the freezer makes me feel successful and counters my feeling of defeat in wanting less cleaning and less processing. I generally don't shy away from work until Fall/Winter when the bronchitis and allergies get bad, or my back goes out. There is the sense of relief of looking at less mess and processing less often. I didn't really think I would care one way or the other. Guess I'll just have to update y'all as time goes on.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sometimes the routine gets a bit mundane and needs a little shaking up....some rest will help ya and should give ya time to enjoy the Family just a bit more....time is better when they are young....they grow up fast and time sure slips away, so just Enjoy what ya got....while ya got it.....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 7, 2017)

I am on call so much of the time with the church. I feel if I get into chores for me, I am cheating them somehow or should be doing calling or scholary type work. I imagine being retired and not answering to the church and being able to do chores without the guilt. Maybe someday...
I agree with the analysis in the kids and family time and all.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 7, 2017)

Have you ever read the book ReSet by David Murray? Our Sunday school class is reading it. But it's actually written with Pastors in mind. If you haven't you should check it out. It's very convicting...for all of our group. 
And I should get offline now....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks. Looking into ordering the book off Amazon.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2017)

Pastors need time for themselves too. You need to be able to do the things that you enjoy. Yes, the church is home and the needs are many. But to be able to take care of the many, you must take care of you. If that means cutting down the numbers of rabbits, then that is what you need to do. Just don't forget to take a little time for you.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 8, 2017)

Took these the other day while on Fall Break. We went to Kids Commons in Columbus, IN. They had a toilet slide that was a big hit that helps teach about plumbing.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just hope they don't send their stuffed rabbit down the real toilet....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 8, 2017)

Me too! Lol


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 11, 2017)

Yesterday and today had to break out the long johns to wear under my bibs. Not cold enough yet for insulated Carhart bibs. Problem is, too warm to wear once back inside, so taking em off and adding em back on later to go back out.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 11, 2017)

It has been that way here. Not as cold as Indiana but we have had a strong north wind all week and out in the sun I get sweaty and then chilled in the shade.  It gives me something to gripe about anyway.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 11, 2017)

added extra layers here too the last couple days especially if it windy out.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 11, 2017)

YES!! It's like I went to bed in summer and woke up in WINTER!  What's with that???  What happened to  "slide in easy with lower & lower temps"?   It was 30 this AM, ice on several water tubs.  I am not excited with this


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 12, 2017)

Project for first of the week.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 12, 2017)

Make sure it is COLD outside, so they can't fly....those are some Bad momma-jammas....


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 12, 2017)

That could definitely be painful if you don't do it right but I'm not sure what the right way is.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 12, 2017)

The fella that wants it gets em every so now and then.
He's gonna lift me up in his fel on his JD to cut off the limb. Said we would put a big black trash bag over it, and spray the inside and close it back up. I suppose some of that is done after we're back down on the ground.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 12, 2017)

I'd just have to ask him....how about I raise ya up, so You could get it?........


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 12, 2017)

Yah, it's crossed my mind, but it's his tractor. I think I trust him more on the controls. We have worked together a few times and he doesnt ask anyone to do what he wouldn't do himself. He is 80 and still works circles around younger guys.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 12, 2017)

Hope getting it down goes smoothly and safe for you!  

DH and I removed a huge ground bee nest several years ago at one of the apartment buildings we manage- he dug it up and I sprayed it down as more of the nest was exposed- ended up removing a nest the size of a basketball. We were lucky and neither of us got stung.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2017)

We don't get as cold for as long as you do, but for a Southerner, it gets darn cold! for a couple days or so.....  So we went shopping in an outlet store and right in the front was a rack of jeans from Cabela's. They were flannel lined, originally marked $49.95, marked down to $5.95. I bought 3 of them. Now I can go out in the cold wind and it won't blow through like it does on my regular jeans.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 12, 2017)

That's a great deal!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 12, 2017)

That WAS a great deal!!  

You notice that the stores sometimes carry flannel lined for men but rarely women??     Most of those I have purchased had to be ordered and shipped!!   WM here has them for MEN only.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 13, 2017)

Gettin' new tires on my '11 Equinox today at Car X, a Goodyear shop. Have a credit limit of $2000 and 6mos same as cash.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 13, 2017)

They knew my credit line, so now I am buying new pads and rotors on back end and having a driveshaft seal replaced.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 13, 2017)

amazing how it always ends up being more than planned.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vehicle maintainence will surely empty the pocket....quickly.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 13, 2017)

Well, no stinging and no injuries. No real excitement.

Went up abt 10-15 feet in the fel and used an old pruner on two lengths of handle that looked abt inch or inch and half, shaped like a 2x2 with a pulley and rope. The lengths were 10'-12' apiece making it 20-24' long.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 13, 2017)

Glad ya made it thru unscythed....


----------



## Farmer Connie (Nov 13, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Probably ranks up there with reindeer burgers at Christmas


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2017)

So what do you do with a hornet nest?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 13, 2017)

I think my friend Marlin was going to shellac it and hang it in his barn.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 15, 2017)

I decided to try out the Equinox with its new tires since it was rainy today. Cold November Rain, just like G-n-R. It did fine, but I needed ag lime and some feed. Usually take the truck for that, but took the Grocery Gogetter. 

I have had the truck for two years now, and it really comes in handy having two dependble vehicles. The car is all wheel drive and good for family or long distance outings. The truck is good for local hops, work, or winter driving since 4x4. The boys can be buckled in the back seat, and hopefully by the time they are grown up boys, we will have a quad cab 4x4.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 18, 2017)

Good night for a fire.




 

Even if it's electric heat.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2017)

We have one of those in our TV console. Nice to look at.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 19, 2017)

was reading your journal to see how things are going and when I read about the hornets nest I had to take this picture and show it to you.  some folks will buy anything. and some people will sell anything.
hug your mama for me.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 19, 2017)

I will, thanks. Will be with her Thursday. 
Yah, probably could have sold this one for a little to some of the folks around here with rustic homes.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all here in the States. I know some BYH'ers are abroad, so pay no mind.

If my memory of history serves right. Our colonialists barely made it through at Jamestown after failing at Roanoke. They were scrounging to provide food, fighting off sickness and disease, had worked hard to have small cabins and heat to survive the winter.

The following Spring, the Natives assisted with planting corn and how to live on this "virgin" continent the Colonialists had ventured to. After that long winter, the next Spring, Summer, and Fall was productive and there was a good harvest. The upcoming winter looked hopeful, and the people had a big celebration to thank God for His provisions. 

They invited their friends, the Native Americans who also brought foodstuffs. They had races, strength tournaments, and games. That is why we have a huge meal, 4 day weekend, football, and Black Friday shopping. 

Thank God for His continued provision and blessings, and all kidding aside, I pray everyone is blessed this harvest time and as we venture into the next commercial holiday. I mean Christmas.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2017)

I love Thanksgiving and Christmas. I love gathering family and friends together, eating lots of good food and enjoying each other's company.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 23, 2017)

I am beginning to like Thanksgiving and Easter over Christmas. Way too commercial, and too much expectancies with gift, gift, gifts.
I am with you, I like the meal and the family/friend gatherings.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 23, 2017)

@Baymule, I think it was you that mentioned wanting my summer sausage recipe. I just ground 30 pounds of rabbit, pork fat, pork, and beef to make some ground rabbit, rabbit sausage, and summer sausage. So, had my recipe cards ready.

I mix my ground rabbit and sausage 1/2 rabbit and half pork fat.
My summer sausage is the ground rabbit and fat, beef and fat mixed abt 80/20, and pork all in thirds.

I mix 2 pounds at a time, so to two pounds meat add in:
2Tb Morton's Quick Cure salt
1tsp onion powder
1tsp garlic powder
1/2tsp crushed Anise seeds
1tsp mustard powder
1tsp mustard seed
1/2tsp red pepper flakes
1tsp season salt
1/2tsp cracked pepper
2Tb Liquid Smoke
1Tb Worcestershire Sauce
1Tb Red Wine Vinegar
1/4c. Water

Mix uniformly, but do not over mix. Place in a mixing bowl and cover, refrigerate for a day or two.
I make 1-1/2pound logs by rolling tight in saran wrap and place back in fridge til firm.
Unwrap and roll up tight in foil and twist ends. Poke holes through foil in a row, and put that side down in a baking rack on a baking pan in low temp oven. Low as can set between 100-150degs. Get internal temp of 160degs. Take out of oven and put in a ice bath to flash cool quick. Unwrap from the foil and put on wire rack to dry and finish cooling.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 23, 2017)

To 1pound ground rabbit/pork fat 50/50 I mix:
1/2tsp sage
1/2tsp onion powder
1/2tsp garlic powder
1/2tsp pepper
1/2tsp salt
1tsp Brown Sugar
1/8tsp Allspice

Mix uniformly and package in butcher paper and refrigerate or freeze.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 25, 2017)

There is a new Mastercard ad I saw on FB and saved, but won't let me download to here to show y'all. It is abt screaming on Black Friday, and it has goats screaming, saying everyone screams on Black Friday. Check it out!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 2, 2017)

This is the first winter I have decided to not breed my does. They will start back up in February and have March kits. Everybody can just eat and try to stay warm this season. Then we'll see how it goes for deciding next winter.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 8, 2017)

I did a good late Fall cleanup in the rabbit shed today. Had to wear my thermal bibs and a thermal hoodie. Would've wore the coat to the bibs if just sitting still or something, but with working, still worked up a sweat. Out in my hay field, this guy/gal was watching me. Pretty bird. Not sure if it was a hawk or golden eagle, but decent size. 





Hard to see it. It acted antsy if I tried to get closer.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 8, 2017)

It's a hawk....not sure the kind, but a hawk....maybe a Cooper's, but doesn't look like a redtail from what I can see....it was probably eyeing a rat or cottontail in the field.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 8, 2017)

When I walk out there, a rabbit generally gets jumped. It was kinda facing the next field over too. It is sitting in a walnut tree, and the squirrels had been active while temps had been up some. Today it was pretty cool though.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah, hawk. A golden eagle would be three to four times that size, even as a yearling. Maybe it's watching you to figure out to get those caged rabbits


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 12, 2017)

Today I culled two does that had dropped in production numbers and a buck that got sick. I knew from the start I would have to cull a breeder rarely, but didn't figure on 3 at one time. Kind of tough. 

I am cutting back for winter because my productivity is higher than I need, so less care, upkeep, feeding, and cleaning.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 12, 2017)

I thought you'd already dropped down to one buck and two does? Does this mean you're now without? Maybe I missed something or misunderstood? Less work with required production is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 13, 2017)

No Joe, you didn't miss anything. Sometimes I talk abt doing things and think abt it and over think it before doing it. I have been contemplating it a while. 

I still have an older Sr buck, Sr doe, Jr buck and younger Sr doe as my breeders along with 15 fryers at two ages, one ready for processing, and one ready to wean. 

Just thinned out some of the ones I have had the longest and were sick or dropping in production. They were still eating just as much and having to be cleaned after, so made my work a little easier.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for the sausage recipes! 

I cull my hens too, egg production falls off, they go in the stew pot.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 13, 2017)

Fennel seed works good too in the Summer sausage in place of the anise seed.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2017)

I was always under the impression that it's the fennel that makes sausage... sausage...   Either way, I haven't found many sausages I didn't like


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 14, 2017)

I haven't used the anise or fennel very much. I think the fennel flavor is real typical for the sausage on pizza and in Italian dishes. The anise is used in candy. Think licorice. Most of my breakfast sausage doesnt use either, just sage and other spices. My summer sausage is mainly the curing salt and other spices. I have been trying out things to make it taste hotter and more like pepperoni.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 14, 2017)

MMMmmmmmmm love pepperoni!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 15, 2017)

Yesterday we set up an old round card table in the basement and Jill wrapped presents and I cleaned guns. 2-1/2 hours and she wrapped 7 apiece for the boys. I managed to get 8 guns cleaned.

Only 3 had been recently fired, the other 5 just needed oiled down. Gotta have good, clean, oiled guns. Jammed out to Bon Jovi while down there. Did I mention it's an unfinished basement? Warmer than in the garage!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2017)

Sounds like a good day!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2017)

What a way to spend a few hours! Good music, good company, lots of weapons and a job to do with them. I imagine it was quite enjoyable and rather relaxing I'm sure.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 15, 2017)

I remember sitting at my dispatch desk abt 8 years ago, dreaming of what it would be like to have a full time ministry position. At that time, I had been doing a part time ministry position for abt 7 years plus full time EMS work with guaranteed OT each week, and was a volunteer firefighter and department chaplain.

We have been here 7 years now. I gave up Fire and EMS to devote my time to ministry and family. I complain sometimes I am on duty 24/7. 

We had been here 4 years and I dreamed of getting back into raising rabbits and raising hay, getting into rabbit ranching. It keeps me tired and busy. I complain abt having to clean up and butcher.

Today I am butchering, it is cold and I have a propane heater running. Christmas is drawing near. I have the Christmas Eve service planned out, not to mention Sunday services this week and next. I look over and see the Gravely tractor, and it dawns on me I am living my dreams. Sounds korny, but I got what I wanted. We don't get everything in every way we expected, but when He gives us what we ask for, we better be grateful. Here's to living the good life!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 16, 2017)

That just about says it all.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 21, 2017)

I have gotten Fall butchering and a good clean up of the rabbit shed done before Christmas, so other than some general routine day to day clean up, should be able to enjoy the holiday without that hanging over my head. I will have to do another good clean up before New Year's, but that's for next week.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 21, 2017)

It always feels good to be caught up.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas my friends! We got some snow again today, and this time it stuck. Tomorrow we drive up North a little piece and they got more, but no problem. 

We got past today's services at church, and nice as they were, now it's time to relax. A little spiked hot cocoa, winds blowin', lights twinkling, rabbits fed, and family is in for the night. To all a good night!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Pastor Dave.  May it be a perfect day no matter the weather.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 31, 2017)

We were all set for church this morning, but to go with the frigid temp it dumped abt 3" on us this am and made the Elders fearful of our folks falling or driving off in the ditch. So, no church on last day of 2017. I would have preferred going out having been to church, but there's always 2018.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy and blessed New Year to everyone!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 2, 2018)

After a low last night of -10,  the sun came out bright and warmed things up to abt +10. Funny that it actually felt warm enough to rake out old straw and get some cleanup done. Cold again tonight, then up to 19 tomorrow! 
Then, I think we get more snow, but above 0 is good.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 2, 2018)

Glad to hear that it warmed up a little for you and you could get a few things done .  Think we reached 9* here with sun, we will be cold again tomorrow and a few days after that


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 3, 2018)

Some fun facts about freezing temperatures and snow: 
Snow doesn't melt or go away at 0 degs F.
Snow will begin to get more damp and easier to pack at +19 degs F. 

If one were to pack a snowball in +19 deg weather, and throw it at ones church secretary, she may not find it as funny as the one throwing it. 
If the church secretary is also the treasurer, one should've known better, and threw said snowball after getting paid. 

Fortunately, the church secretary is also "Aunt" Karen to the pastor's boys, and she prefers to simply give a thumping and hold no grudges


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 3, 2018)

There are places getting ice and of a lot snow today that rarely get any at all.  I lived in Charleston, SC for over 20 years and saw icing once and 2" of snow once.  Our neighbor there said they got 8" of snow today on top of freezing roads.  That city completely shuts down with even a hint of ice because of all of the bridges over a slew of waterways.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 3, 2018)

@Pastor Dave that is just to funny.  almost spit the water I was drinking on the keyboard.  one would have thought one knew better but obviously not.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2018)

Three cheers for the Secretary  1 lesson for the culprit  great story! Be sure to remind them down the time line a ways


----------



## greybeard (Jan 3, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> There are places getting ice and of a lot snow today that rarely get any at all.  I lived in Charleston, SC for over 20 years and saw icing once and 2" of snow once.  Our neighbor there said they got 8" of snow today on top of freezing roads.  That city completely shuts down with even a hint of ice because of all of the bridges over a slew of waterways.


My daughter is in Savannah Ga and sent me some pics of some very old oak trees covered in ice and snow today.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 4, 2018)

Old trees that have weathered through a lot, but maybe not much snow over the generations.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 7, 2018)

Last night we went from 10degsF to a more manageable 34degsF tonight.
What a difference! No gloves needed tonight in the shed. Actually feels warmer when exiting. Just an insulated hoodie over my bib overalls and flannel shirt, rather than all that and my carhart jacket. My shop lights have the wrong fluorescent bulbs apparently. They're not cold weather functioning. Tonight, most were back on and at full strength. Out of 4 I had got down to 1 light just barely shining. I cannot believe 34degs feels comfortable, but after -10, it is great!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 7, 2018)

I changed all of my shop lights to LED and they have worked good.  We got back up into the 30's this afternoon but the wind still had the water freezing.   I also can do without those -temps also.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeh Dave this evening was the first day in quite a while I didn't come in with near numb fingers....I had plans to get the chaisaw out and do some cutting and burning today, but there was still a chill in the wind and stayed in out of it. This next week is suppose to be near normal, but more Cold on the way for next wknd.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 13, 2018)

Just read through your journal so I can "watch" your thread now. I find it interesting as I learn more about each person on BYH. 

Hope you and the family are staying warm and safe through the winter blast we just got!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I changed all of my shop lights to LED and they have worked good.  We got back up into the 30's this afternoon but the wind still had the water freezing.   I also can do without those -temps also.


Me too. The guy we bought from had eight 150W incandescents near the top of the wall, about 12' up. That means half the light was lost up into the peak of the barn. I replaced the single socket fixtures with "aim-able" two socket fixtures and LED spots. Pretty much now lighting the entire workshop using the amount of power one of those 150Ws took. I also have 2 two "bulb" 4 foot LED fixtures. And I replaced all the stupid CFLs in the rest of the barn. Nothing like hitting a switch on a cold day/night and getting ... a pale pink glow for several minutes.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2018)

I too am slowly replacing all the CFLs in my home with LEDs.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 15, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> My shop lights have the wrong fluorescent bulbs apparently. They're not cold weather functioning. Tonight, most were back on and at full strength.


This is usually caused by the ballasts, not the bulbs themselves and even if you can change to a cold weather bulb, the ballast still won't turn the bulb on.
The older magnetic ballast flourescents perform poorly in temps below 40-50F and the ballast will usually have a sticker stating their operating temp.
https://www.hunker.com/13412822/cold-temperatures-and-garage-fluorescent-lighting


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 16, 2018)

So, @greybeard, what you'r saying is that I should change out to all LEDs in there?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2018)

Obviously I'm not @greybeard but MY answer would be: "WITHOUT QUESTION!!!!". I don't know about Indiana but Vermont is big on saving energy. The LEDs are subsidized by a "fee" on our electric bills. They are pretty cheap now, not like when they first came out and cost like $20. Affordable to take functioning (though poorly) CFLs to the store and drop them in the recycle bin. Any store that sells CFLs HAS to take them back for recycling.

I personally only buy 3,000°K or higher bulbs. 5,000°K for the barn and outside lights, it is "daylight" white. I hate the yellow cast of the lower °K bulbs.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 20, 2018)

I was looking at our bird feeder today and saw a couple male cardinals. One was a younger male since his color wasn't quite as vibrant as the other dude. There were a couple females too. Then, out of nowhere a robin showed up. I said, Where did you come from?! We are experiencing a thaw with highs in the 40s, but it is too early in our parts for them. It's usually late February or March before we start seeing them. Hmmm


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 20, 2018)

We have robins that are here year round, but the numbers really increase in the Spring....tho, we are a bit further south of ya, so may or may not be phenomenal.....when the numbers are up they are easier to notice. We have had a first that I know of here this year....we've had a flock of about 500+ snow geese hanging around for several weeks now....they fly back and forth in the fields close by and we see them daily. I have been aware of this area since the mid 80s and have never had them here as they are this year....beautiful birds and I love to watch them fly in their formations....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 20, 2018)

We saw a couple large flocks of them stop through here and land out in a field a day or two on their migration somewhere.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 20, 2018)

Not all Robins leave Indiana for Winter. The red wing black birds are a better indicator of Spring.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 21, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> Not all Robins leave Indiana for Winter. The red wing black birds are a better indicator of Spring.


Both are an indicator here, neither hang around all winter. Though last spring the robins were really early.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 2, 2018)

Two days ago it was in the 50's here, but real windy. Yesterday morning the cool down had began. It went into the 30's overnight and was 31F at feeding time. It was scheduled to get to 5F degs last night and this am, feeling like -7F with windchill. Back to carrying hot water, and using straw for the buns to burrow in for insulation. I have one doe that wants no part of a nest box until she's ready to kindle, and one buck that won't use it for warmth either. My other two does and Jr. buck like them for warmth. I have two grow-out pens that get a flake off the straw bale, and they all huddle together.

When it gets back up above freezing, I rake the straw out and pitch it, literally. Now that it's February, it won't be too long. First 50F day again, will be doing some breeding for March kindling. AND, the yearly process begins anew!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2018)

Sounds like your weather rollercoaster is nastier than ours. We were just above freezing yesterday and 3°F today. Supposed to be 0°F most of the night, which likely means about -5°F.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 2, 2018)

Pastor Dave, do you garden in the summer?   You sure have the bunny  straw & poo to help things grow.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 2, 2018)

We always used it in Mom's gardens, EDIT: Skip ahead to my married, adult life) In town for abt 6 years we gardened with no animals. We moved to the country and have animals and free fertilizer, but feel there's no time to garden now. Believe me, if I decide to go back to gardening, I will have the best plots of soil around.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2018)

You could sell bunny poo compost.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 2, 2018)

Some rabbit raisers do pretty well sifting and selling the straight pellets. I don't want to right now, but it is an option down the road. I do use it out on my hayfield.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2018)

our raspberry plants like the rabbit/goat/waste hay and for the past 2 years we have been adding it to our garden and tilling it in- we hope to plant at least squash this year  thinking the plants will grow good!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You could sell bunny poo compost.


What's nice about bunny poo is that it like sheep and goat pellets doesn't have to be composted.  

P.S. Between wrestling with the sheep and my hot wire I feel like I got mugged today.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2018)

Warm bath and early to bed Mike?


----------



## greybeard (Feb 2, 2018)

The dirt rat saw his shadow. More winter to come.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 2, 2018)

Six weeks til Spring or six weeks of winter. Still six weeks...
I'm still appreciating not having 100 deg days or dripping humidity.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2018)

That's the best attitude Pastor Dave.  It will be spring when it is spring.  

I am looking forward to getting the grass growing again though


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 2, 2018)

After the days and weeks of " sub-human" temps, I could personally go turn that  "dirt rat" into coyote entree....
Started at 40 at midnight after 51 and cloudy then lt rain yesterday eve.  It snowed/flurried then some sun and just kept dropping.  Down to 19 at 9 p.m.  
I need a noose for that rat.....
20's and 40's is normal;  is that too much to ask?  We are supposed to get some "wintery"  mix late Sat night & Sunday, then clear Monday then some "interesting" weather for Tues.....  a little moisture for sure and if we don't get too much at a time it's good since the ground is still frozen a few inches down....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 2, 2018)

That sounds like our forecast too.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 2, 2018)

How do we get six MORE weeks of winter when we haven't even had one to begin with here in Nevada?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2018)

We just had a week of beautiful sunny days, cool, but not cold. We worked outside all we could. Now it is going to the 40's, windy and rainy.  I have gardening fever, I want to PLANT something! So I got 4 bundles of onion sets, 2 yellow, 1 red and 1 white. I got the yellow ones planted.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 3, 2018)

we are to get snow here later this afternoon into Sunday early morning. No gardening here yet!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm hoping to get some seeds in flats started this week.  I ordered a large heating mat that should be here next week to get some better starts this year than last.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 3, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> How do we get six MORE weeks of winter when we haven't even had one to begin with here in Nevada?


Just ask a whiskery rodent in PA, I guess.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 3, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> How do we get six MORE weeks of winter when we haven't even had one to begin with here in Nevada?


You can have all the rest of ours and I suspect most of what the much farther southern states have been having....


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 3, 2018)

Baymule said:


> We just had a week of beautiful sunny days, cool, but not cold. We worked outside all we could. Now it is going to the 40's, windy and rainy.  I have gardening fever, I want to PLANT something! So I got 4 bundles of onion sets, 2 yellow, 1 red and 1 white. I got the yellow ones planted.


Can't get much planting fever when it was down to 15 last night. Supposed to get some rain/snow/wintery mix changing to a nice cold rain tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2018)

Went down to ~ freezing here last night. Supposed to be mid 50s today but it's overcast & chilly. Temp here online says 38°f but it felt a bit warmer than that when I was out doing animal chores. 30% chance of scattered showers @~44°f tonight then cloudy and 66°f tomorrow. I ran the wood stove last night and have it going on low right now. Heat's turned off. Really hoping for some smaller electric bills. On a bright note, I had my 4 deer (does) down in the back field again this morning cleaning up the last of the deer corn I put out for them. I put out a mineral rock for them as well and it's slowly disappearing though I've never seen any of them licking on it. I really put it out for bucks to aid in antler growth.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 3, 2018)

Joyce still has the cabbage and spinach growing in the garden, though it has slowed down in the growing process with the temps...the garlic is still thriving uncovered, but the tops have some cold burn on them.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 3, 2018)

Ours froze and died when the temp got down around zero.  My bad since I had some row cover but failed to use it with all the other things going on.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> How do we get six MORE weeks of winter when we haven't even had one to begin with here in Nevada?


Maybe you have different seasons. 10 months of summer and 2 months of NOT summer.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 3, 2018)

@Bruce We generally have winter and summer, not much of a spring or fall. Last winter was nuts while this winter we've had two separate days of a little snow. Usually winter hits in November but it's been so warm. This week is supposed to be in the mid-60s. We broke heat records last week.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 3, 2018)

While I was on final rounds this evening I got some pics of what was said earlier....

  
As my Mom would say....hopefully we'll get enough to stink the pot.....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2018)

That just ain't right @CntryBoy777!!  



BoboFarm said:


> @Bruce We generally have winter and summer, not much of a spring or fall. Last winter was nuts while this winter we've had two separate days of a little snow. Usually winter hits in November but it's been so warm. This week is supposed to be in the mid-60s. We broke heat records last week.


Well we know who stole your winter, the folks in TX, MS and TN!!! They have been bragging about how extra cold it has been this winter


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2018)

No brag, just fact.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah, I had 17F this AM...so, some hot water jugs had to be taken out there.   Some I had to hammer the ice tops as the troughs were full from last nights top off....before the temps plummeted.  Right at freezing now & expect upper 20's at AM.
So probably just break some light ice.   Rain mid day & in mid 40s so I can work with that.  I work tomorrow anyway.  Just not a fun way to start the day!  

But eventually we will be able to complain about the heat!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 3, 2018)

to everyone that actually has gotten winter! I may bite my tongue here soon


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 4, 2018)

At my present age, I prefer and deal with winter weather better than summer. I like adding heat rather than AC. I do not like the flu season that accompanies winter.
As I get older and get to where I can't tolerate cold as well, I may flip flop my views.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 4, 2018)

As I age I realize there are "Trade Offs" and adjustments with most anything, but especially weather conditions. There are more aches and pains with cold temps....and they increase as the thermometer goes below 40°.....but, there isn't any bugs to deal with and there are fewer daylight hrs to get things done. When it is warm there are less aches and pains, but there many things to deal with.....cutting grass and such, along with the bugs....but more daylight hrs to get things done. There isn't too much that gets done on either Extreme around here anyway. There simply isn't anywhere that is perfect, so I quit looking for or expecting it.....


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 4, 2018)

I normally like all of our seasons but I have spent most of the last 45 years in the deep south so these single digit temps will never be in my comfort zone.

With the flu bug this year we have avoided almost all outside contact and we are glad we have full freezers and pantry so we can go a long while without going to a store.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 4, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I may flip flop my views.


And start a new career as a politician!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 4, 2018)

I would get torn up as a politician. I am too conservative and believe in limited federal powers to make it in D.C. I will stay in my little world.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

I always preferred cold over heat... could always add another layer if needed... right up until I decided I like being warm better than being cold. Of course AC goes along with the over-warm temps (still), but I just don't handle the cold like I used to. Still don't like it real hot either, but where I used to like it ~60, I now prefer it ~75.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 4, 2018)

I just have to say this, Eagles fan for the night!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 4, 2018)

This has been one of the best games I have seen


----------



## Baymule (Feb 4, 2018)

Darn close and a good game!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

Posted on my journal...  But the better team won, and that's how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 5, 2018)

Still love Gronk. Had he jumped and made another amazing grab in the endzone, it could have been another story and might have shined brighter than the Foles, QB switch pass play. As a Colts fan, I HAVE to root for anyone playing against the Pats. It was a great game and stayed suspenseful to the very end.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 5, 2018)

A couple days of thawed waterers and back to carrying hot water again.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 7, 2018)

Today woke up sick this am early. General flu symptoms. Stayed in bed until 12:34 when I got a negative to my question, Have you watered and fed the rabbits? Jill doesn't know my system for thawing waterers, but she came out and helped and we got done quicker than usual.

I came in took some Tylenol and a phenergan tablet for nausea and passed back out til time to water abd feed again. It stayed below freezing today, but above in the shed, so an easier time of it this round. Threw in some extra straw because down to +11F tonight, and came in to spend time with y'all. I mean, the wife and kids. Having some Sprite with a chaser of Tylenol and some Oyster crackers. A littke queezy, but better than thjs am.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sorry to hear ya are sick Dave...never good in such temps. How many bottles are ya talking about?....I'd have a an extra set and just trade them out and then thaw them inside where it is warm.....even if ya had to get a tote to carry them in. Sure hope ya get to feeling better and the temps begin to rise soon for ya.....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 7, 2018)

Yah, I did that when it was below zero for a stretch. If the bottle isnt solid, I throw the nozzles in a gallon bucket of hot water and bust whatever ice in the mouth of the bottle to allow hot water poured in to thaw the ice and make it drinkable. It doesn't take long. Right now I have 5 breeders each with a bottle, and 2 grow-out pens with 2 bottles apiece.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 7, 2018)

I hope this bug is short lived with you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 7, 2018)

Yikes! I’ll say a prayer that you are over it soon and no one else comes down with it!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear you're down with the flu. Hope you can kick it quickly. No fun doing chores or much of anything else when sick.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 8, 2018)

I am quite a bit better today.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 8, 2018)

Good news!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 8, 2018)

loving reading all about your adventures can't wait to read more about your rabbits and so sorry to hear that you got hit with the flu hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 8, 2018)

glad to hear you are feeling better & hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 8, 2018)

Feeling a lot better. Thanks everyone.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 8, 2018)

really glad you are feeling better today.  I've been fighting the flu or something for a little over 2 weeks now.  I feel a lot better but am still coughing my head off and stay out of breath with the least little effort.  i'm really tired of it but this too shall pass, I hope anyway.  what a great prize from greybeard.  i'm hoping you don't find an alligator in your pond tho.  take care of yourself


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Today woke up sick this am early. General flu symptoms. Stayed in bed until 12:34 when I got a negative to my question, Have you watered and fed the rabbits? Jill doesn't know my system for thawing waterers, but she came out and helped and we got done quicker than usual.
> 
> I came in took some Tylenol and a phenergan tablet for nausea and passed back out til time to water abd feed again. It stayed below freezing today, but above in the shed, so an easier time of it this round. Threw in some extra straw because down to +11F tonight, and came in to spend time with y'all. I mean, the wife and kids. Having some Sprite with a chaser of Tylenol and some Oyster crackers. A littke queezy, but better than thjs am.



Hope you're feeling better continues.  You can guess where I spent last weekend and have been worried ever since that I might have contracted the flu while malingering about, but so far so good.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 8, 2018)

ohooo @greybeard, I recognize that kind of tray and menu.  you need to stay out of places like that, they'll make you sick


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2018)

The food dam sure will..will return next month. They going to put some hardware inside my old ticker...if I let 'em.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 9, 2018)

Well you know @greybeard, sometimes vintage engines need new valves and seals, but like the saying goes, the cardiac surgeon makes waaaay more than the auto mechanic, because while opening up and tinkering with inner workings, the mechanic does it when the engine is off, and the surgeon works while his medium is pumping!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 9, 2018)

@greybeard if they can get my back straightened out, I’ll come be your nurse! I love cardiac!! Keep us posted and I’ll be sure to add you to my prayers!

Anyway, I’m trying to look on the bright side...I’m less likely to bring influenza or a GI bug home if I’m not working. I also work a lot of weekends so I’m getting to go to church on Sundays right now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 9, 2018)

greybeard said:


> The food dam sure will..will return next month. They going to put some hardware inside my old ticker...if I let 'em.


What kind of hardware GB?....I have 2 stents in the RCA.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Feb 9, 2018)

goatgurl said:


> ohooo @greybeard, I recognize that kind of tray and menu.  you need to stay out of places like that, they'll make you sick


To this I was going to reply  until I read the later posts. 

So the LAA is kinda like the appendix, still there but has no positive use?

Sure hope all goes well @greybeard !!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 9, 2018)

Will sure be Praying for ya GB....nothing like that is fun nor is it an easy decision to make....


----------



## greybeard (Feb 9, 2018)

Bruce said:


> To this I was going to reply  until I read the later posts.
> 
> So the LAA is kinda like the appendix, still there but has no positive use?


I wouldn't say "no" positive use...
http://www.afibbers.org/resources/LAA.pdf

_The LAA has several important physiological functions[1-3]:
 • As it is more distensible than the left atrium itself it can act as a decompression chamber when left atrial pressure is high. Animal experiments have shown that eliminating access to the LAA results in an increase in the size and mean pressure in the left atrium. 
• The LAA is known to mediate thirst (at least in animals). Thus people without a LAA might have a greater tendency to become dehydrated. 
• Removal of the LAA has been shown to reduce stroke volume and cardiac output and may thus promote heart failure. Its removal could be particularly detrimental in patients with existing heart failure as it would further reduce their cardiac output and perhaps promote pulmonary congestion. 
• The LAA is a major endocrine organ and is the main producer of ANP (atrial natriuretic peptide) in the human heart. The ANP concentration is 40 times higher in the LAA walls than in the rest of the atrial free wall and in the ventricles. A study of patients having undergone the maze procedure and associated LAA removal found a significantly lower ANP secretion and a commensurate increase in salt and water retention. Whether this could eventually lead to hypertension is not known._


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 9, 2018)

That sounds like a really weighty decision for ya @greybeard , and probably comes with a long list of restrictions too. I only have 45% function of the heart and it sure doesn't take much to tucker me plum out anymore....used to could work hard all day....not any more tho....I sure hope ya stay in touch with us here and let us know how it is going when ya can....will certainly be with ya in "Spirit and Prayer".....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 9, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That sounds like a really weighty decision for ya @greybeard , and probably comes with a long list of restrictions too. I only have 45% function of the heart and it sure doesn't take much to tucker me plum out anymore....used to could work hard all day....not any more tho....I sure hope ya stay in touch with us here and let us know how it is going when ya can....will certainly be with ya in "Spirit and Prayer".....



x2!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 9, 2018)

What the others said. Guess from your post you haven't 100% decided to go forward with the procedure.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 9, 2018)

No, I haven't decided. I have 2 consultations 2 days apart 1st week of March. One with the cardio electrician and then one with the surgeon. Wife's already made up her mind tho..."we're" going to do it. When I go into afib I run risk of stroke, but my irregularly irregular heartbeat doesn't happen regular enough to warrant a regular fix (pacemaker), so that's out.  Can't take the good newer blood thinners because I spontaneously start bleeding from different places about 2 weeks after I get on them..every time. Will have to go on Cumadin for the 1st 6 months after the procedure and I'm not looking forward to that and the weekly blood tests that protocol  requires either.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 9, 2018)

I support ya in whatever ya decide GB and that'll be tough to deal with in whatever the scenario that plays out....stay Strong!!....


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 10, 2018)

greybeard said:


> No, I haven't decided. I have 2 consultations 2 days apart 1st week of March. One with the cardio electrician and then one with the surgeon. Wife's already made up her mind tho..."we're" going to do it. When I go into afib I run risk of stroke, but my irregularly irregular heartbeat doesn't happen regular enough to warrant a regular fix (pacemaker), so that's out.  Can't take the good newer blood thinners because I spontaneously start bleeding from different places about 2 weeks after I get on them..every time. Will have to go on Cumadin for the 1st 6 months after the procedure and I'm not looking forward to that and the weekly blood tests that protocol  requires either.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 10, 2018)

Seems almost a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" thing. I guess if they block it off you still get the ANP??


----------



## greybeard (Feb 10, 2018)

? dunno. That's one of the ?s the consults will answer.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 11, 2018)

Is anyone having problems with the site?
I have had no alerts for two days, and that is strange.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2018)

Alerts as in email or text, or alerts as in registering a count on the upper right of the forum pages? I elect not to get the first type and the BYH alert count seems to be working.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 11, 2018)

The ones showing up in red that register a count, but one registered when you responded, so not sure what was happening. Thanks @Bruce


----------



## HaloRabbits (Feb 17, 2018)

I've been MIA since Oct! Decided going through and catching up wasn't likely to happen haha. So I am just going to stay updated from here on out


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 17, 2018)

@HaloRabbits, you have a pretty big FB page on your rabbits, don't you? I get some tags from one every once in a while that I seemed to believe is yours.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2018)

Good to have you back Dave. Hope all are well at your place.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Feb 18, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> @HaloRabbits, you have a pretty big FB page on your rabbits, don't you? I get some tags from one every once in a while that I seemed to believe is yours.


No I don't have a FB for my rabbits. I just have this and a website.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 18, 2018)

Ok, it must be someone else on here with rabbits that does, and has been absent lately.

Joe, I was only busy a couple days, but everyone is fine at home. I had a flu bug a day or so a couple weeks ago. I lost track, but didn't last long. Then had to play catch up.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Feb 25, 2018)

That flu has been rough this year!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 25, 2018)

The stupid bug seems better a day, then back with a vengeance the next day and three to follow. Why won't it GO AWAY!?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 25, 2018)

Sick or not, I had to clean out the rabbit shed and all that soiled straw, hay, and manure. Big job for critters weighing 
5-10lbs. Ok, I may have a couple 10-12lbs.




 

It looks and smells a lot better now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 25, 2018)

There's a floor! The floor is not swept often, but what's in the picture is raked out from under all the cages and then pitched out. I actually got twice the amount as to what the pic shows. Filthy bunnies!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 26, 2018)

@Bunnylady, I have a Sr. buck with horrible respiratory issue. It sounds like a person with a cold and bad congestion. He doesn't sound rattly all the time, but when he is worked up or more active it is heard in each breath and then he gives a series of sneezes or coughs. I do not know what to do for him. Anything that might help would be appreciated because I am considering having to put him out of his misery. He is eating and still drinking. I have been putting mint extract in his 32oz water bottle. It is just a drop and still smells pretty strong. I thought it might help, but that's been for the last 4 or 5 days and no noticeable improvement. 

Thanks, Dave


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 4, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> @Bunnylady, I have a Sr. buck with horrible respiratory issue. It sounds like a person with a cold and bad congestion. He doesn't sound rattly all the time, but when he is worked up or more active it is heard in each breath and then he gives a series of sneezes or coughs. I do not know what to do for him. Anything that might help would be appreciated because I am considering having to put him out of his misery. He is eating and still drinking. I have been putting mint extract in his 32oz water bottle. It is just a drop and still smells pretty strong. I thought it might help, but that's been for the last 4 or 5 days and no noticeable improvement.
> 
> Thanks, Dave


Hmm interesting. We had a horse in our barn a few years back who was doing something similar. Turned out he had allergies or something similar. We got a big improvement when we starting spraying down his hay before giving it to him.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 19, 2018)

I have had nothing interesting to journal on for a while, but my kids found what I believe is a baby squirrel in our driveway. I haven't got a pic yet. It is almost exact same size as 2 or 3 day old rabbit kits. I would have thought one of the kids took one of my kits out of a nest box except it is different color than any of mine. It's a brown color and has its eyes still closed. I have seen baby cotton tails, and this is wrong color for them too. It's tail looks longer than rabbit's and why I think it could grow out to a squirrel's. I believe a hawk may have accidentally dropped it or one of the feral cats around here. I picked it up and as soon as it felt my palm, it tried to suck. I have to admit, I wear gloves for rough work and do not have toughened hands. I put it in a nest box with kits that haven't opened their eyes yet and the doe seems to have accepted it. If I can get a pic, I will. I do not know anyone else around raising domestic rabbits, so it is a mystery.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 19, 2018)

That thing will be running rings around you (literally) in an amazingly short time.  Often one will get knocked out of a nest.  I had one for almost 10 years but she was a mutant so never was a problem trying to act like a squirrel.  Her front legs were deformed and she spent her time walking on her elbows.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 19, 2018)

If there is a tree close by ya can probably see the nest in it....it will look like a big wad of leaves stuck in the branches....probably got blown out with some of these storms moving thru that area. They can get mean when they are maturing...especially during mating season....


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi Dave. I am getting over the crud too...I to had to clean the bunny shed.... thought I would tell you a cure for respiratory allergies. The gal I got our polish from told me it. I put nolvasan solution and vinegar in a spray bottle, roughly 50/50 and top off wits water. Then any bunnies with an occasional sneeze or whatever I spray daily.... it also is good as a cage disinfectant. They hate it.... but works. I haven't had any issues for 9 months or more... I use it on all my new rabbits too. Am told it won't cure pasterella, just allergies.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 19, 2018)

@Pastor Dave these were the baby squirrels that we found for comparison. It’s illegal to raise them in IN without a permit. (I didn’t know until I tried to get info on raising them-to release.) There is a place in Columbus that is licensed to raise them if you want the info.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 21, 2018)

I can now say that the mystery baby doesn't have the length of tail as these squirrels, nor the pointy facial characteristics. The more it grows and has hair growing, the more it looks more like a cottontail. Since I didn't get any earlier pics, I can't show why I thought different earlier. It is real healthy and seems to appreciate his foster mother and siblings.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 21, 2018)

My yard is having as much difficulty figuring out whether it's Winter or Spring as I am.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 22, 2018)

I've seen "snow lines" before but they are usually elevation related. Your yard doesn't look that steep!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 22, 2018)

I am thinking that the "snow lane"  next to the house was one of two things....it is a gravel/stone or some thing like asphalt;  Or it is in the shade due to the lower angle of the sun still this early in the year.  But it sure would make it easy to draw a straight line!!!!  Neat.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 22, 2018)

Bet it is the N or NE side of the house and the ground is higher against the house than the edge of the snow...for drainage away from foundation. It is quite prevalent here...in our on/if snow we get. @Bruce all ya have is elevation changes up there in the mountainous area ya live in....I can understand why ya have only seen it on an elevation change....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2018)

When I lived in Mallett's Bay and worked in Essex Junction, there were 3 distinct "snow or frost lines". Not mountainous or anything, just rising up away from the lake.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 24, 2018)

You'll have to post a pic of the mystery baby when you get a chance!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 25, 2018)

HaloRabbits said:


> You'll have to post a pic of the mystery baby when you get a chance!



I will! It is growing into a Cottontail bunny. It is adapting well to it's surrogate and is getting roly poly in just a week.

@Bruce, @CntryBoy777, and @farmerjan, It is definitely the North side of the house that gets no sun in the winter.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 25, 2018)

This was my views from church this am looking at the front of the parsonage which faces South, and our playground beyond the parking lot on the East side of the building.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't 'Like' pictures with all that white stuff but I will say it's a pretty view.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 25, 2018)

It fell so heavy at times yesterday with half dollar sized flakes. It really was magnificent, but I didn't have to drive anywhere. Folks talked of 30 minute commutes taking 2 hours and such. I was glad to be home watching it!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 25, 2018)

It is sure pretty at someone else's house !!!!  We were in line to maybe get some of it but it so very nicely stayed to the south.  Blacksburg and that general area got anywhere from 6 to 18 INCHES.  SOOOOOOOO Glad it stayed south of us. We didn't even get the possible rain that was supposed to be flanking the sides of that storm.. It actually snowed out the Nascar race in Martinsville.  Postponed until tomorrow - Monday - ... funny to see pictures of a snowplow on the actual racetrack !!!!

We just had  cloudy grey skies, chilly and damp.  Today was beautiful to look out at but was very breezy so felt cold.  Wind is drying up the mud a bit...just in time for more rain to come in for several days this week.  BUT it is supposed to warm up to our normal 60's this week.   We can sure hope....

I plan to haul another load of 5 gal buckets of feed from my bulk bin to the barn so I don't have to deal with the mud for a few days of slipping up there with the truck.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 26, 2018)

OK, not to sound dumb or anything, but why can't you just put a bulk bin at the barn you keep hauling all these buckets to? Seems like it would make your life a heck of a lot easier. Or maybe you don't own the barn or some such? Maybe a small portable bin that can hold a couple of tons... so if you ever have to leave that farm, you could take it with you?


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 26, 2018)

I agree that the bulk bin at the barn near where the nurse cows are would be better.  Couple of things though.  No, we don't own that place but we do put our bulk bins on bases so they can be moved. We had one there and the cows learned how to push on the sliding door and got it opened a couple of times and so then it would have to be fenced off which could be done with panels.  But the owners really didn't like it there so we moved it out.  

  The biggest thing is that a feed truck couldn't get up there unless the ground was dry as there is no real good road up to there and it would be a disaster to have to deal with one of those stuck.  That barn is in the middle of the field...I am sure years ago there was a drive up there but this is an inherited piece of property and the younger generation just has it, they never did any real farming in their life.  We keep it at my son's barn and it is an easy load/unload for the feed truck.  It is central to both barns that we have cattle at also, so can just grab some feed when we are going to either place.  Both of them are rented places.  His barn is at his 10 acre hayfield.  No fences there and no water so it would not work for the animals, and the hay makes too much money to turn it into a pasture and then I would have to put a well in.  Just not practical.

Plus the good thing about taking 5 gal buckets in the truck;  I can back right up to the door and just unload them whereas a bulk feed bin would still require me to carry it into the barn to feed out.  Plus, I have lids on the buckets so the cows don't reach over the truck and get into it while I am unloading.  Plus I need something to do for exercise..... 

In a perfect set up....there would be a nice driveway to a bulk feed bin that sat next to the barn that I could just get some buckets out of; with the cows unable to get to that side of the barn, with a nice lane on the other side to bring them into a nicely divided barn with pens that I could let each cow into her own pen with her own calves... with their feed in place so that I don't have to push them out of the way..... Maybe by the time I am 90?        That is actually one thing we are thinking about as he makes his plans for a "final" permanent farm.  A way to incorporate my nurse cow operation into a practical barn that can be changed over when I am gone or no longer doing it.  He wants to have a 100-300 acre farm to retire to and a place for my small part of the operation while I am still able.  This other place works okay for now and the rent is not too much so we deal with it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 26, 2018)

I am not a Nascar fan, so when folks here kept saying the race at Martinsville got snowed out, I asked "What race?" Our county seat here in Morgan Co, IN is Martinsville, so I just couldn't figure out why it was getting so much attention?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok, here is a couple pics of the mystery critter the kids found. It had more of a brown tone a week ago and has tripled in size. It is doing well with its domestic family.



 



 

And, you can see a bit of the mama's head. She is broken gray and white.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2018)

Yep, looks just like a little cottontail!



Pastor Dave said:


> I am not a Nascar fan, so when folks here kept saying the race at Martinsville got snowed out, I asked "What race?" Our county seat here in Morgan Co, IN is Martinsville, so I just couldn't figure out why it was getting so much attention?


Same here, not into "pro sports" at all. The only reason I know when the World Series or Super Bowl are is because it is mentioned on the radio or on forums.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 27, 2018)

aww look at that little Peter Rabbit all cuddled up with its new sibs and being watched over by its new mama are you handing it and planing to keep it or are you practing hands off and planning to release it back to the wild?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2018)

It's getting one hell of a better life than it would have had... if it had survived at all for long, after Dave found and rescued it. But meat is meat, and Dave's gotta eat. I'd say add it to the freezer group. Or don't... whichever way


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2018)

That might depend on how much meat is on a cottontail compared to the rabbits Dave raises for food. The ones around here don't look real hefty.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 27, 2018)

Back in the 80's when my uncle helped get us started in rabbits, he mentioned once that if we ever had the reason or opportunity to raise/foster a wild rabbit, i.e. Cottontail, if it cooperated to breed, regardless of gender, the offspring would be huge. So, yah I gotta try to raise it to breed. 

It won't have its freedom it would have had in the wild, but it won't be eaten. And of course if it hadn't been picked up and "saved", it would have died by now. There's probably DNR laws prohibiting keeping it, but if it had went to a DNR aprroved rehab or recovery sanctuary, they probably would have used an artificial formula in a bottle for it to drink. I provided rabbit milk. Haha
It's doing great so far. And we are handling it. I am not sure I can let it wean and then re-enter the wild. I don't know if it would preservation skills or know how to associate with wild rabbits.

We have one rabbit that has been promised to live out its whole life already, and this will be the second one.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2018)

I was very surprised to see that wild rabbits seem to be "wean them and kick them to the curb". 2 years ago we had a new bunny about every 3 weeks. When we first saw each of them they would have easily fit in the palm of my hand yet they were unattended. Cottontails all over the place by end of summer. But I NEVER saw a baby with an adult.

So MAYBE you could release it and it could take care of itself but I'm sure it's life would be much shorter. Last year we had ZERO rabbits and we own no animals that would kill a rabbit.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 27, 2018)

The thing that I'd do is to utilize it and not document it....there is an old saying...loose lips sinks ships, so name it and only refer to it as needed, but it would not be pictured or openly discussed....


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2018)

I have to say, what's posted here is public knowledge. Now, if the fish and game folks, DNR, or whomever, have nothing better to do than harass a person for saving an animals life and giving it a good life, they need to be replaced with folks who concern themselves with REAL issues. Or they are over staffed. That rabbit would most likely be dead by now. And since it's not going to be released back into the wild, there's no issue with overpopulation either.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 27, 2018)

I found the DNR folks to be pretty compassionate when I was trying to find out the legalities about Cheep Cheep the turkey.  They literally told me to let it go in the wild where it will die or try to raise it and hopefully it will revert to the wild.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2018)

It's good that some show a little common sense about things...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 27, 2018)

They were quick to tell me that it was illegal to raise those baby squirrels without a permit. I didn’t even get out that I just wanted them to live then turn them loose. I had no intention of taming them or making them pets!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 27, 2018)

In that case I would have ignored them and did what was best for the animals.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 27, 2018)

Fortunately, their mother took them back. I really didn’t want to raise them anyway so I was prepared to take them to a recognized rehab facility in Columbus. I refused to just let them die! 

On a side note, when I was talking to the lady at the rehab, she asked me not to feed them anything. I told her I wouldn’t and said I had goat milk if she thought they needed a few drops of something. She said they’d be fine but that that wouldn’t have been harmful. She then told me that she’s gone to saying not to feed them anything because someone tried to feed a baby squirrel a tuna sandwich!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2018)

What, tuna is not a squirrel's natural food? Who would know that??


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 28, 2018)

Dave,
I think your idea is great and would be wonderful for your Peter Rabbit as long as its healthy def breed it into your meat lines. This will no doubt increase their size as well as may also pass along some of the natural antibodies that wild rabbits have that our dom rabbits don't which would be great.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 28, 2018)

All good advice. Fred, I wasn't in the Navy, but it went for LEO's too. Now I use clergy penitent confidentiality privilege. Lol
I have always found a desire to emulate Friar Tuck 
If "they" choose to come and collect it and fine me, I know the consequences possible for my actions. Here on out, I will not photograph it, but may refer to it from time to time as CT 
As in, CT is doing great and growing well...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 28, 2018)

On a different subject, I bit into some rabbit casserole, not expecting to find anything hard, and abt broke a crown. Sometimes I get the stray rib bone like you might in filleted fish, but not usually something hard. It was a patella. I must have missed it when deboning and shredding up a back leg. It was very tasty aside from the dental near-injury.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 28, 2018)

The above "like" was that you DIDN'T break a tooth.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 28, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> The above "like" was that you DIDN'T break a tooth.



We probably should figure out a way to do a conditional Like.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2018)

Gotta be careful with that biting into something hard. Good thing you didn't hurt your $$$$ dental work. I bit into a bacon sandwich once and broke out a hunk of tooth. Had to go get it bonded. Recently broke out the bonded tooth again and had to get it drilled out and redone. Next time will be a crown. Almost enough to make me want to eat oatmeal......I said_ almost!_


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> We probably should figure out a way to do a conditional Like.


Yeah, we need a "we feel your pain and are here for you" "button"


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 3, 2018)

We had snow Sunday night and this was our April fool's snowfall we got to see on Monday. It melted off yesterday and rained and thundered all night, so now we have flood and high water warnings.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 3, 2018)

Ours didn’t stick to the ground, must be just that much further south that the temp wasn’t quite as low. It did stick to some roofs and vehicles.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 3, 2018)

Snow in April? That is a mean April Fool joke! Pretty pictures though.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 4, 2018)

We are supposed to get about 1" Friday, down from 1" - 3".


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Apr 5, 2018)

nods here in KS we got the April Fools snow and then sleet and tomorrow they are saying we are going to get 2-4 inches and the hard ice freeze yuk


----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2018)

I'll just keep my southern happy self down here in Texas. Sure, the summers are preparation for Hell, if you've been bad in life and expect to go there. But that what air conditioning is for.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 9, 2018)

I am just finding out there's a wild animal ranch not too far South of me in Indiana called Wilstem. They have elephants, giraffes, and kangaroos. There are various prices for admission and petting or feeding the animals. They have rental cabins too.

They are located off SR-150 between Paoli and French Lick. Paoli is abt the only location I am aware of in IN to go skiing. And, of couse I only have 2 words to describe French Lick: Larry--Bird!

I am preparing a day trip for this summer, though with heated barns they have tours all year.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 9, 2018)

I saw something about this...let me know what you think. Might have to take our kids too!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2018)

Maybe you and Pastor Dave need to check it out together. Always nice to meet herd friends in person.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 9, 2018)

There's a state park called McCormick's Creek close to here that promiseacres goes with her husband and kids. We have talked abt joining the two families up there for a cookout this summer. I'm good with that kind of stuff because as a kid I was taken to lots of family reunions and church outings with folks I hadn't met before.  I always had a good time.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2018)

Ya'll should meet up, have a good time together!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 9, 2018)

Hoping too...might not be this year...but we will.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 12, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> Hoping too...might not be this year...but we will.



Yah, with how busy y'all are with your property perspective properties, making improvements to sell, etc., etc., etc., I understand your schedule is full.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 12, 2018)

Tomorrow was the day we were supposed to come down....wish we were... I need a break in  the woods. My happy place.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 25, 2018)

I have been busy lately in my free time stripping down a 1930's Savage model 24 Over and under .22/.410gua
It's coming along.
Getting ready to do some culling today and not looking forward to it. It's gotta get done though.

I looked for a recent post for @Bruce but just replies showing up. I've been inactive a while, what have you been up to?


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2018)

I'll p


Pastor Dave said:


> I looked for a recent post for @Bruce but just replies showing up. I've been inactive a while, what have you been up to?


I will post in a minute, just got 6 chicks this morning. Otherwise not much of interest so I end up sticking little things in other people's journals.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 25, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I have been busy lately in my free time stripping down a 1930's Savage model 24 Over and under .22/.410gua
> It's coming along.
> Getting ready to do some culling today and not looking forward to it. It's gotta get done though.
> 
> I looked for a recent post for @Bruce but just replies showing up. I've been inactive a while, what have you been up to?



Been looking for one of those guns.  My son has one but it was his fathers,  my ex,  so it is better that I don't have it here at my house.......I REALLY like that little gun. My son bought me one with barrels that are exchangeable, not a savage, but I really liked having both right there together.  One will turn up somewhere....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 25, 2018)

Yah, there's actually Savage Model 24 fan clubs. You'll find one. I hope to get this one put back together and get a good pic of it put on here. I went with a dark walnut on the stocks, blued the barrel, and chromed the receiver. 

Side note: I used aerosol sprays from Duracoat that does gun metal and auto body coatings.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 26, 2018)

Had to cull a doe of mine yesterday that I have had 3 years. Hardest I've had to do. She was gentle, but recently just eating. Her production was way down and I don't keep them for pets. No one wants a large rabbit not really handled much for a pet, and she wouldn't be great for a breeder for someone getting started, so she had to go.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 26, 2018)

I understand, but in the cycle of things ya have there....those choices and decisions have to be made to further and better the stock being produced. It is difficult to see the animals leaving the Lazy A, too....but, the way forward demands it....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2018)

Culling is no fun, but we have them to produce for us. I have to admit a soft spot though......I just had a 7 year old hen die that I just couldn't butcher. But chickens don't eat much and one more in the coop doesn't take up much room. A rabbit takes up a cage that can be given to one that will produce litters of bunnies for you.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 26, 2018)

I have to make a confession. I always told folks that asked how I could kill the babies, the young offspring. I would say, they don't seem so soft, cute, and loveable when they are putting great big scratches on your arms, hands, and ribs when handling them. It makes the slaughter process way easier. Here's where the confession comes in. I almost rather they scratch or try to run away because it makes it easier. 

The doe yesterday remained gentle even though she was understandably nervous. That was a hard one. I told her I was sorry and that she had been a good doe. I prayed God wouldn't hold it against me, and I made it quick. I started with her so she wouldn't smell or sense the process once it had started. That would have made her more scared. 

I am determined not to get as familiar with my other breeders that remain. I have a buck that has been promised to live out his life. Now I have CT that has been made the same promise. However, my other breeders don't get that guarantee, and I need to remember that.

And, for the reason why I started doing this and plan to keep doing it; we have roasted rabbit tonight for supper! Mmm-mmmm, good.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 26, 2018)

I like to think that if I can ever kill an animal that I raised without it bothering me some, I'll find another way to spend my efforts.  Our processor kind of shakes his head when I spend a fair amount of time at his facility getting my animals calm before sending them through his entrance gate.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 26, 2018)

I agree... even though we don't currently raise them for meat... I still terminally cull at times and usually cry afterwards or am in a foul mood the rest of the day. Maybe one day we'll have more space to just retire the older ones.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 26, 2018)

On the subject of having to dispatch an animal that has been a good one for you.  I have a nurse cow that just calved about 4-5 weeks ago.  Put another newly acquired newborn calf on her with hers, then let a little older one go on her so she had 3.  She has 3 good quarters.  Lara is about 8 years old.  1/2 jersey 1/2 holstein but big like the holstein.  Took the calves real well this time.  
Wednesday, Last week, she came in the barn as usual but looked real sunk in around her eyes.  Didn't care much about the grain and she is a grain hog.  I figured maybe milk fever as jerseys are more prone to it.  Gave her calcium gel and a tube of energy gel. No better Thursday, called the vet and asked if there was anything else he suggested.  No, just see how she looked in the morning.  She was also staggering some on her back legs and her ears were cold.  Typical milk fever signs although they usually get it much closer to calving.  Tested a farm that next morning, Friday, and the farmer said maybe Ketosis rather than milk fever;  some of the same symptoms but more often a little further into milk production.  Okay good idea.  It has a sweetish sick smell although I am one of few who cannot seem to smell it.

Got to the barn and she still looks like hell. So I called the vet and said I wanted him to come look at her.  Could be Ketosis, or a DA - displaced abomasum or twisted stomach.  Happens on either the left side or the right side.  Right side can kill them in 24 hours  but left side is more common.  Pretty "routine" operation to get it flipped and tacked to the side inside so it doesn't do it again.  Often happens soon after calving due to a "big empty space" where the calf was and the stomach not having enough bulk in it to keep it where it should be to explain it as simply as I can. 
He comes out and does all the routine stuff.  Heart okay, lungs clear, urine shows no ketosis on stick, milk fever not really an option, stethoscope hears no "ping" when they are thumped on either the right or left side so no DA.  Goes in to palpate her and ..... she is full of hard masses.  Bovine Leukemia, cancer.  Very poor prognosis, nothing to really do.  Cannot ship her to stockyards, she is still a little wobbly on her feet and she wouldn't bring anything...as well as I won't do that to her. 
So options are to put her down.  2 calves right at the worst time to try to switch over to a bottle as they are too young to wean at a month and have never had anything but a cow.  The older one no problem, she was in a bucket before.  

So I decided to have the retired vet just look at her too, 2nd opinion, and he confirms. This is on Sat afternoon.  Sunday we are hauling cattle for this vet to his place in WVA and it's a 4 hour trip out, so basically all day.  I had been keeping her in with the 2 calves and she had shown a little more interest in them Sat aft..  She had water, hay, grain and was actually getting up and down and walking a little better.  I told my son that I would let him know when I did her and he would come load her on the truck so I could take her to the landfill as they accept dead animals and there is no where on the rented farm she can be buried.  But I would let her die in familiar surroundings. 
Sunday afternoon she had eaten more than half her feed and most of the hay.  She is up and walking more steadily.  
Monday I call the vet and ask what I can do to make her more comfortable, that since she is more alert and looking better, that as long as she is not acting like she is in pain, that I'm going to let her just stay.  She's not going to get shipped regardless.  So she is on a steriod, Banamine, and today if still walking okay, will get let back out to graze some of the grass that is short but is growing some. She was standing at the gate yesterday wanting out.  She will get shots, take care of her 2 calves and go on as well as she can until it is obvious she is going downhill.  

You can't get attached to them all, and I tell my son we are not running an old age home for cows.  But she deserves to live out what is left of her life in what comfort I can provide.  I will be taking a hit of about $5-600.00  in lost "salvage" of her as a cull cow. She's big, about 13-1400lbs.  Since she will not produce much milk, the calves will start eating more grain which they had just started showing an interest in, and I will hopefully get them past the critical stage they are in without having to fight them to go on a bottle.  If she goes down tomorrow, then so be it.  
I have several more nurse cows, and they are not as "close to my heart" and will leave when they are no longer productive.  But she is now my oldest and gets a pass since this is not of her choosing, and has been doing a good job with this set of calves.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 26, 2018)

Culling is never fun! I do agree that the “aggressive” ones are easier or the “mercy killings” when something is suffering. I agree with Mike that if it didn’t bother us in some way, we’d need to move onto something else. The “can’t keep them all” and needing to put food on the table are very important card in this “game.”


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2018)

I say a prayer over every chicken I kill, thanking it for giving up it's life that we might eat. I thank God for the chicken and the meat that will feed my family.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2018)

@farmerjan that is tough about your cow. I don't blame you one bit for letting her live out what she has left and not shipping her. Sometimes they earn their special place.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 26, 2018)

We do that for every meal we have since all of our meat was raised by us.

I still want to try some of your pork though.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2018)

We might be going to north Alabama in August, we could bring you some home raised pork!


Mike CHS said:


> We do that for every meal we have since all of our meat was raised by us.
> 
> I still want to try some of your pork though.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 26, 2018)

Baymule said:


> We might be going to north Alabama in August, we could bring you some home raised pork!



I would love to trade for some grilled lamb but since you already have lamb I would love to treat you to some of our awesome beef.  

No matter what was being traded I would love to do something


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 27, 2018)

We had a built in snow makeup day we didn't need to use today, so the kids (and parents) got an early extended weekend. They let me sleep til 9am which is unheard of. On Saturdays sometimes I get to sleep til 8am. Week days up at 6am and even Sunday starts at 7am for me. But, after getting up late, everyone's waiting on me, hungry. Haha 
I generally do Saturday and Holiday breakfasts. I guess today qualifies.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 27, 2018)

That's awesome Dave! Always great when you get an unexpected (and no doubt well deserved) break! I remember during my kid raising days I only averaged 3-4 hours of sleep a night during the week. I would use one day of the weekend to try and "catch up" and would sleep 12 hours or more. Did that for (too) many years...


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 3, 2018)

Been pretty busy last two weeks on cleaning out drop pans, butchering a half dozen roaster size rabbits and even reconfiguring my cages. Two doe pens sitting next to smaller 24"×24" were attached and turned into doe condos with a pass-through between them.

I mowed around my hayfield and knocked it down so easier to drive around perimeter.

And, slow cooked two roasters and shredded for recipes, barbecue, and freezer. Git abt 8-10lbs of meat.

I almost have the Savage Model 24 pieces refinished. The gunsmith with put the small pieces back in the receiver one of these days, and I will reassemble it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 3, 2018)

Well, I made dinner off Pinterest tonight. Shrimp Boil in foil in the oven. I asked Mom if we were part Cajun, because it was awesome! 

Red skin potatos, shrimp,  sausage chunks, corn on the cob chopped in thirds and split in half, butter, minced garlic, lemon juice, and seasoning. 3 out of 3 of us loved it.



 

This was the leftovers


----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2018)

Lunch for tomorrow!


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 3, 2018)

Exactly! And my math was wrong or fingers too thick. It was supposed to say 3 out of 4 of us loved it. My 4 yr old won't eat much other than cheddar flavored chex mix, eggs, chicken nuggets, rabbit-chicken meat (which is battered rabbit backstrap chunks), peanut butter, garlic bread, and other cheese flavored chips or snacks. He also refuses to eat ice cream, cake, pizza, or many other good things. He does like fruit.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 3, 2018)

Kids! 

My youngest changes what she will eat on a daily basis.


----------



## Latestarter (May 4, 2018)

Yeah... dealing with some kids "likes" and "dislikes" WRT foods can be a real challenge. I mean you want them to get the needed nourishment and at least some good nutrition, but constant battles get old real fast. That sure does look mighty tasty there Dave!


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 7, 2018)

Going to the gunsmith today to reassemble the receiver on the Savage model 24, Over and Under .22cal/.410gua. Once that's done, I will reassemble the rest AND BE DONE!  Wooho 

Here's what it looks like laid out in parts, but how it will look when done.



 

I am pretty proud of/pleased with it, as you can tell.


----------



## Bruce (May 7, 2018)

Looks great Dave. Do you plan to go bird hunting with it?


----------



## Mike CHS (May 7, 2018)

Your time and effort looks like it paid off great.  Looks super good!


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 8, 2018)

I do live in the flyway for a lot of North American waterfowl, but was never too much into duck hunting, etc. I have seen it take down a Mallard drake once, a long time ago. That's another story. I prefer to use it for rabbit and squirrel. Now, I would be interested in pheasant or ground fowl hunting. It may see a little hunting. It will probably see some target shooting. Then, my boys get to squabble over who gets it.

Here it is finished


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Fine looking weapon Dave. You did really nice work. I'm sure whichever kid eventually gets it will have wonderful memories when using it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 17, 2018)

Thanks Joe. Since I use others more often, I am hoping they will have no problems splitting them up. There are more than enough to go around. Haha


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 28, 2018)

I guess it's been abt 10 days since I checked in, and that's abt right with the speed I am going lately playing catchup in a lot of what I do. I have sold my Gravely Tractor and purchased a bigger Craftsman than my Gt5000 series with no deck. The recent purchase is a DGT6000 with a 27hp Kohler and 54" deck. I am adding a PTO type cylinder to the rear of the GT5000 with a toggle and it will allow the 3 point hitch to go up and down I am installing. I also have a scoop loader for the front that mounts with a lever for up and down.

I mowed and raked my acre field, mostly by hand and am now baling it with my neighbor's homemade mini baler. It is some of the best hay I have seen back there. Nice Fescue and Timothy blend with orchard grass.

There is a lady at my church that is only 57 and has husband, son, and daughter, and 2 grandkids. She has been fighting cancer to her head for abt 5 yrs. Abt the time they say it's ok to stop treatments for a while, it rears back up with a vengeance. She just went on hospice, and I have been visiting her and her family quite a bit. She could use lots of prayers.

I am still keeping and breeding the rabbits. Have a litter due for processing in abt a week or two.

AND, I have decided to take the plunge and start in on some chickens next Spring! Just a few laying hens. This year I am planning coop and a run area.

Lots going on. Graduations, Weddings, family doing great! Summer break begins and in abt two months I have a third grader and brand new Kindergartener.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 28, 2018)

It is easy to get overwhelmed but you seem to be keeping it under control Dave - prayers for your hospice friend


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 28, 2018)

I'm sure that "free time" is getting harder to find for ya, since ya have a growing family and a fairly demanding schedule....glad the hay is working out good for ya and everyone needs a few birds around.........sad to hear about the one in hospice, that would be a difficult blow to anyone.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 28, 2018)

Glad you are getting something accomplished. I’ll say some prayers for the hospice family. 

Chicken math!


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 28, 2018)

I get the chicken math. Even with rabbit math there comes a time when multiplication has to end and you gotta implement some subtraction. I just want a few eggs a day. I have a friend that got a dozen chicks this Spring for his family's first time, and once they got big enough to go from garage to coop, his wife wanted a dozen more. So they have 2 dozen chickens. I just want a half dozen chicks and if there are some cockerels and not just pullets, I will have some fryers in time.


----------



## Latestarter (May 28, 2018)

You might consider looking on Craig's list for pullets at POL or possibly some older laying hens that the seller is replacing. If you got 3 or 4 you could pretty much expect 3-4 eggs/day and they wouldn't need all that much space. I bought a trio of laying hens right at a year old for $12/each and they were laying the day after I brought them home. Good luck and try to keep up on your rest so you don't get run down.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 28, 2018)

Sounds good. I have plenty to learn. Besides BYH, my neighbor has chickens and will answer my questions. I doubt I'll join BYC.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 28, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Sounds good. I have plenty to learn. Besides BYH, my neighbor has chickens and will answer my questions. I doubt I'll join BYC.



I happen to know someone not too far from you that could probably part with a few when you are ready. Especially if you don’t mind backyard mix!  You could even skip the chick stage if you want, just let me know!


----------



## Latestarter (May 28, 2018)

Now that sounds like one heckofa deal to me!


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2018)

I used to get 6 sex link chick every spring. it was on a 2-3 year rotation. By the time the 6 new chicks reached laying age, 6 of the oldest were ready for the soup pot. The new pullets laid through the winter and kept us in eggs. I slaughtered hens on the 2nd molt.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 29, 2018)

I have considered something like this Bay. I have a few options, but first the coop and a small run for them.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 30, 2018)

This is the recent acquisition made after selling the Gravely Tractor. My second grade graduate was awarded a T-shirt for perfect attendance and 2 semesters of honor roll. He's not wearing it in this pic.


 

Only complaint I have had with this so far is the deck clearance is so minimal, but I kinda knew that getting another Craftsman.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 30, 2018)

Congratulations on being granted the honor of being able to be a proud father.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 30, 2018)

The grades are his and Mom's. She helps with homework, and he is very smart. Both boys are pretty smart. The attendance is part of my doing. He is hard to get up in the morning and get off to school. He stayed healthy all winter while his classmates were home sick.


----------



## Baymule (May 30, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I have considered something like this Bay. I have a few options, but first the coop and a small run for them.



The coop I had when we lived in town was 8'x8' with a run 8'x12'. I started with the coop, then added the run.

That is a fine looking young man you have there. I know you are proud of him.


----------



## greybeard (May 30, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Only complaint I have had with this so far is the deck clearance is so minimal, but I kinda knew that getting another Craftsman.


Depending how the deck is mounted, you may be able to go with a different set of holes in the links to bring the deck up for more ground clearance. I have once, cut the links shorter and drilled a new set of holes to do the same thing. Of course, that means you may not be able to get the thing to cut dirt high and trouble getting the deck on and off, but it just depends which is more important.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 5, 2018)

My acre produced some nice hay this time. Weeds were under control and it turned out pretty green. I ended up with a dozen mini bales and 4 mesh totes. The minis are abt a third of a regular square bale. It should be enough for the year, but I could get a second cut if I need too. My neighbor let me borrow his homemade baler, so I gave him enough of my hay that he made 7 of his own mini bales.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 5, 2018)

That is being innovative.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 5, 2018)

Neat,  and a good deal for both of you.  I used to get silage from the dairy I worked at,  when they were bringing it to the barn to put in the silo, and bring it home and put up several "garbage bags" of silage for my calves.  A good way to get a little but not very efficient for very many cows.  But still, it was stuff that was gonna get wasted there and I was young and had lots of energy....
I think those mini bales will work out good for you with the rabbits.  Good for you.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 5, 2018)

And, this morning I found out we lost our original buck, Gilbert. He wasn't feeling well last night and I made sure he could reach his water and got a drink before closing up the shed. I walked in this am and was pretty sure he was gone. 

He had been a breed I didn't want as a breeder. He had lop ears, and also proved to be a Charlie with two sets of broken pattern genetics. This caused bad GI issues for him and probably was what finished him.

He came with one of the cages I bought 3 years ago. Since I didn't want him, I was going to butcher him so Jill would know what rabbit tasted like. She looked at him and asked me not to, so he was promised to live out his life. I used him to breed some and he turned out to be a great breeder. I generally only bred him with my NZW, and he always threw pretty, broken patterns with lop ears and blue eyes. He was the most gentle rabbit we had for the last three years and today the family is a little misty eyed. We never knew how old he was because the folks I got him from had gotten him from someone else.

RIP Gilbert


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2018)

Awww.....it hurts to lose a friend. While other people might not understand, we do. Shedding tears over a rabbit is no different than shedding tears over a dog, cat or any other animal. Sorry that you lost Gilbert, he sounds like he was definitely one of a kind.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear about Gilbert. We never want to see them go. He had a great life with you folks though... Good, plentiful food, water, shelter and lots of does to make him happy. Great deal with the hay.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 6, 2018)

3 years ago in July when I made the final launch to get back into rabbits after a 20 year hiatus, I found a small hobby farm not too far away and wanted to buy some cages. The lady wanted to be rid of the rabbits in order to sell the cages, so I bought 4 cages of various sizes with 4 rabbits in them. A lop eared buck, a pure bred NZW doe, a red doe mutt, and a big black and white broken pattern NZ. These originals were of unkown ages because the lady hadn't had them too long. The NZW and red does were juveniles. Those 4 are all gone now due to one reason or another.

It was a good start, but it is better to choose your breeding stock more carefully than I did. I picked up a breeding pair of pedigreed NZW's the first year, and have some good breeding stock now. Gilbert was always an enthusiastic breeder. He was a bit smaller than the does, but he wasn't scared by them at all. He always took gentle control of the situation and got the job done.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 7, 2018)

Sorry to hear about Gilbert...


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 7, 2018)

Sounds like he earned his keep.  It is obvious he was loved.  Often the results are more important than the pedigree.  RIP Gilbert.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 10, 2018)

It was such a busy week with various congregational members needing my attention. As it nears the first anniversary of my Dad's funeral, a fine lady almost 90 years old has passed. She lived a good life, lived alone, and was active up until the day the Lord took her home. I was praying with her and holding her hand when she went surrounded by family. 

Having been an Adv. EMT and firefighter for 14 years and a pastor called to homes and hospitals in times like these, it was still a surreal moment. She attended Dad's service last year, and I suppose to keep my mind at bay this year, I now have Peggy's service to perform tomorrow. If you get a moment, keep this family in your prayers. They know their loved one didn't suffer, but she had a big family and was much loved. It is never easy saying Goodbye, even if it's "Goodbye for a while".


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 10, 2018)

It's so good that you were able to be there for her and her family at her passing. I'm sure it helped immensely! You're a good man Dave.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 10, 2018)

It's so good that you were able to be there for her and her family at her passing. I'm sure it helped immensely! You're a good man Dave.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 10, 2018)

and prayers as you face tomorrow. You were on my mind this evening. I thought it was because I was taking care of chickens. Now I know that God was giving me a heads up that you needed lifted up. Will be praying for the family too. Celebrations of life are never easy for those left behind.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 10, 2018)

I appreciate both of your kind words.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2018)

I am sure you were and are a great comfort to her and her family. We all should leave this life like that, someone lovingly holding our hand, surrounded by family and loved ones. You are a blessing to this world.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 11, 2018)

very neat storage idea for your hay.  Prays and strength for you and her family as they move forward.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 11, 2018)

I did have a good day today helping another family through their sorrows and goodbyes. It would have been exactly what Dad would have preferred over focusing on him. It gave me something to concentrate on over that of being sad for myself. The family seemed to be going through all the healthy emotions and knows the community cares.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 12, 2018)

Placed 2 nest boxes today. One is a veteran and the other is a first timer. 




                               Newbie






                                Veteran


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 14, 2018)

No buns yet. Just heavy panting. In other news, CT appears to be a male and is getting interested in the other does. He will be a good breeder to replace Gilbert.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 16, 2018)

I would like to take a minute to wish the Dads, fathers, step-dads, grandpas, uncles, male figures in someone's life, a Happy Father's Day!

The John Deere R will always remind me of my Dad and childhood. We no longer have the 1:1 scale tractor, but here is a 1:64 scale. 


 
In memory of Dad


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 16, 2018)

Those wishes returned your way Dave.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2018)

Happy Father's Day to you Dave.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, abt the time I was giving up on the 2 does kindling their litters, I went out to feed this am and the red and white broken pattern had a box full of pulled hair. She had half the litter on the cage floor and the other half in the box. I placed the 3 on tbe cage floor with the 4 in the box and let her take over. We are coming off some 90+deg days, so hopefully a reprieve of lower 80's abd 70's will help get them started off right. I am still waiting to see if the other doe kindles. The veteran doe was with a rookie buck, so he's proven now. The rookie doe was with a veteran buck, so hopefully she's good to go too


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2018)

Do you breed your rabbits in the summer? I used to quit and start them back in the fall.  Congrats on the litter, hope the other one kindles.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes and no. I try to breed in Spring and breed again in early Fall. If it's too hot or too cold I avoid breeding. So, they do kindle sometimes in summer or winter.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 22, 2018)

Today was rough. Jill had a filling come out and take some tooth with it down to the root. Dentist couldn't get her in til Tuesday, so found an emergency 24 hour dental and they extracted it. $289 or $2000 for a root canal. Too expensive to save the tooth. Couldn't secure a sitter, so spent 3 hours in the lobby with the boys. Fun day had by all.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2018)

Ouch!!! Both in her mouth and your wallet. So sorry that happened. 
Couldn't "like" your post.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 22, 2018)

oh ouch...hope she is feeling better!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 22, 2018)

OUCH!!.....gave me shivers just thinking about it.....quick relief is certainly what I looked for too.....sure hope it heals up well for her.............nothing like qualuty time with the young'uns.....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2018)

Especially for 3 hours in a place they don't want to be. Not that Dave did either and I bet his wife REALLY didn't want to be there.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 22, 2018)

Cannot believe your regular dentist wouldn't fit her in for a temp filling with medication.  I have a great dentist and they will see you if it is an emergency and do whatever to do a temp fix until it can be scheduled for a permanent fix.  Sorry she had to suffer and  you and the boys had to go through it, hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 22, 2018)

Might be time to consider a dentist change. Sorry she had to deal with her tooth and you the results. It's a shame when you have to have one pulled because it's just too expensive to fix it. Been there, done that, and there will be more to follow.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 23, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Today was rough. Jill had a filling come out and take some tooth with it down to the root. Dentist couldn't get her in til Tuesday, so found an emergency 24 hour dental and they extracted it. $289 or $2000 for a root canal. Too expensive to save the tooth. Couldn't secure a sitter, so spent 3 hours in the lobby with the boys. Fun day had by all.


Ouch! Hope she's ok now.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 23, 2018)

Jill and I are having a "second honeymoon". She awoke Saturday morning at 2am with severe central abdominal pain just under the ribs that radiates thru to the back. We went to the local ER which is controlled by St Francis hospital. They did CT scan with contrast and gave her some meds. Then they let me drive her to the South Campus, just South of Indy off I-65. They did multiple blood draws and trying to grow cultures. She's on IV antibiotics, and pain meds, and telemetry. She's had her gall bladder removed for 10 years, but scan showed enlargement of duct just above bowel. An MRI today was to determine which endo scope to do tomorrow. She's been NPO all day and night, allowing her to have ice chips once they did the MRI. She had a small bowl of mashed potatos after getting home Friday evening after her tooth removal, and that's the last time she's eaten. The boys are with Jill's mom at our home. This is abt the longest we have been both away from the boys. Who knew sitting around napping could wear you out so much? Haha


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 24, 2018)

prayers that everything goes smoothly for her and she gets back to feeling 100%


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry about all the issues.  Hoping things improve and the problem won't be difficult to resolve.  Gram is probably enjoying the time with the children -- just hurry home.  

Meanwhile, use the wait time to write a sermon or two....  Surely there are some insights of late to bring forth guidance for your congregation.  We all have unexpected & trying times to work through and often do not know how/why to address the physical or mental considerations and reasons


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 24, 2018)

Sure hope things turn out good for ya'll!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sure sorry to hear about Jill and sure hope she can find comfort and some answers to her situation....


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 24, 2018)

Hope Jill feels better soon and hope tbeu figure out what's going on.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 24, 2018)

No doubt she would rather not be on this 'honeymoon'.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 24, 2018)

What, the broken tooth wasn't enough???? 
I hope they figure it out and resolve it quickly.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 24, 2018)

So sorry that Jill seems to be having one issue after another. Sitting in hospitals isn't fun for anyone, least of all the one who needs the care. I hope it's nothing serious and that she can recover quickly and completely. Maybe you can work out a real honeymoon a little later.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 24, 2018)

Today Jill had an endo scope that showed stomach lining abrasions but no ulcers. The meds from the dentist helped set everything off. She uses a lot of Ibuprofen and has to get away from Nsaids and use Tylenol and an acid blocker. We got to come home abt 4pm today. Thanks for the kind words and prayers. She's asleep and I am back to sleeping days and staying up nights like I did for sooooo long back in the day when I worked 12s on nights for abt 10 years until moving here. I will crash soon.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 25, 2018)

Take care of yourself as well @Pastor Dave.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 25, 2018)

poor jill, give her a hug and take good care of her.  your gonna be a little busy till she gets back on her feet between boys, bunnies, house work, cooking and church work so take care of yourself too.  keep on hoppin' kiddo


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2018)

Glad you both are back home and that Jill has a diagnosis. Hospitals are not a good place to be, but it is nice to have one when you need it. Hope you both are back up to good health soon.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 29, 2018)

Been a busy week since getting back with Jill Sunday afternoon. After some visitation Monday, got some mowing done. Attended a surgery Tuesday and Wednesday. Cleaned out rabbit trays Thursday. Have clerical work today and Saturday mixed in with some butchering. We've been trying to do something each week with the boys til we get back to a school schedule here in abt another month. The drain on finances from the tooth extraction has put a little halt on that. With 90+ deg temps been getting work done in early hours or close to dusk. Having our vacation in the AC at home. Indiana is underway with all the county fairs and can't imagine the animals on display in all the heat.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 29, 2018)

How is Jill doing and her recovery?
Maybe doing something free(hard to find nowadays) with the boys like going fishing, hiking at a state park, check with local libraries for free movie nights, or even free concert at the nearby town park?
Heat wave here as well so we'll be staying in. We were invited to a friend's pool party so we will take advantage of that.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2018)

A Staycation, free, but not a lot of fun. Hopefully you can find things nearby to do with the kids. Hot here too, we go our early in the mornings and sometimes late in the evening.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 30, 2018)

Jill has been back to 100% since coming home. Just some changes on not using Nsaids and less coffee.  She's on an acid pump blocker type med for a couple months.

My boys asked me today, How's come we don't have normal flat bacon like everyone else? I said, because I listened up once when my Grandma described salt pork. You're welcome!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 30, 2018)

That was a daily item when I was a youngun but haven't had it since.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 30, 2018)

We only do it every once in a while. I appreciate being able to still do some things that they did before having electricity. I forgot how salty it was. The pork jowl wasn't cured or smoked, so I could control the saltiness with that. I add liquid smoke for taste. I still enjoy mush and grits too. Ah the days of homemade and grown foods. I came into the world just in time to get to hear first hand accounts, but not really enjoy it first hand.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 30, 2018)

I just remembered that our butcher had some he had just cooked up when we were there to pick up some meat.  It was awesome but you have to be buying a hog to get some of that from him.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 30, 2018)

Our small town grocer has a real butcher that cuts their own meats. I get my kidney fat from them for my own grinding, but I have to wait til they've already ground their own sausage.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 13, 2018)

A family in my congregation lost a round baler to fire this week. They had their "good" tractor hooked to it and barely got it detached in time, but it was saved in the nick of time.

I finally have access to the neighbor's manual baler for some mini rectangle bales. It's mounted in a 3×3 pull behind cart. If I think abt it, I will take a pic of it tomorrow. Plan to bale Saturday. Yesterday I finally got my Craftsman running. New battery a day earlier produced good fast cranking but no spark. So, I changed out spark plugs and sprayed a little starter fluid in carb, and fired right up.

Today is already spent on a hour and half trip up to Lafayette for appt at 1:30. I hate these inconvenient halts in good work days. It'll be after supper time by the time we get back and collect the boys from the neighbor. Start fresh tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2018)

I'd like to see the manual baler. Sometimes life gets in the way and you gotta put off the things you like to do, want to do, need to do until later. You'll get it done.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 14, 2018)

A neighbor of ours lost a round baler to fire a couple of weeks ago. And last week they were combining barley in a field next to a dairy I test.  The combine must've hit a rock, caused a spark and the field and barley straw caught on fire.  Lost about 1 or 2 acres before they got it under control.  We have not had a lot of rain lately, some hit or miss t-storms, but not alot.  This farm has missed all the latest so it's dry.  They did get it stopped before it got to the woods which would have been a big disaster.
Got the field with the alfalfa raked and it is baled.  13 acres made 54  4x5 round bales.  Really good yield.  First year for this field for us.  The guy who actually baled it has made hay there before and said they usually get 30-35.  We did fertilize it and it got made right so ought to be good hay that I can feed to my nurse cows for extra nutrition from the alfalfa.  Also feed it to weaned calves.
Just got done raking a 9 acre field and it was 95% dry so will get baled tomorrow.  We are in line for 30% showers/storms Sunday afternoon so it will be good to get it up in the morning.  Have one place left to cut, about 25 acres and first cutting will be done WHOPPEE.  Then the sorghum sudan is next after that.  And if we get some rain, the second cutting of orchard grass will be coming on....but the biggest push will be over, and the weather is usually much more co-operative with dry stretches to make "summer hay".


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 15, 2018)

Both boys' first time to drive the tractor. Hydrostatic makes it a good learning tractor. 




 



They did pretty good.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 15, 2018)

Soon they will be doing the mowing for you.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 15, 2018)

Exciting times for both you and the boys! Bet they're feeling all growed up since dad let them drive the tractor by themselves!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 15, 2018)

Boys and their toys...….


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 16, 2018)

Yah. By the time I was my youngest's age, my Dad had me on his John Deere R, and by the time I was my oldest's age, I was out disking with it and working around with Dad on other jobs too. That was a different time though, I guess.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 19, 2018)

Well Bay, here are some baler pics. I'm thinking it must be Case or Massey according to color. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



I will drive it up and down the length of the field and bale right out in the windrows, but there was a threat of rain so I raked it all into the truck bed and brought it up to the shed to work.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 19, 2018)

I had a doctor appt week ago Friday. Doc cut a spot off my neck that was sun related. Turned out to be Basal cell skin cancer. Just have to watch and see if it comes back.

My BP is high even on a couple meds that are kinda maxed out. One of these as well as my Staten says no direct sunlight or exude much energy in the heat. So I have pretty bad side effects now, but doc said he would take me off both BP meds and put me on a different even stronger one. It would have worse side effects than already mentioned. So rather than do that, he advised a Ketogenic Diet. He said I can handle the extra fat because of my cholesterol med and my cholesterol is good. Earlier tests show good liver and kidneys.

Here is my lunch:


 

Ang carbs are supposed to be from blueberries, strawberries, raspberries or blackberries. I can have sugarfree pudding and jello, popsicles. I have made cloud bread or oopsie bread from egg whites whipped stiff, egg yolks and cream cheese and cream of tartar or some acidic agent. Vinegar or baking powder can be used.

The good thing is that it's grilling season. I can have lots of meat, 
butter, heavy cream, tree nuts, cottage cheese, cream cheese, greens and low starch/low carb veggies, & salads


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 19, 2018)

Best wishes for no return of the skin cancer. Sorry to hear you too are dealing with high BP. Seems to be an epidemic here in the US especially for us older guys. Being able to eat lots of meat isn't such a bad thing  especially if there's a grill involved.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 19, 2018)

That little baler is quite neat! Must put this on DH's to-do list to build. 
Good luck with your health. Fingers crossed for no return of skin cancer and BP level decreases soon.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 19, 2018)

I got carried away with the keto diet and forgot to add that I have a surgical consult for my abdominal hernia this coming Monday, 23rd. I have been putting this off a couple years. The thing that bothers me is the weight restrictions for 3 months afterward. I should be back to "normal" activity in 4 or 5 days, maybe a week. But the weight restriction will be hard to follow.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 19, 2018)

Putting the hernia surgery off is just going to make it worse. DH had his 3rd hernia surgery mid January 2017. Due to the weight restrictions he wasn't allowed to go back to work until March.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 19, 2018)

Hope all news from here on out is good news about the skin.  I'm a firm believer that statins are poison, especially for the limited benefit they seem to show.  If you read a list of the side effects I had bad issues with literally all of them.  It took me almost a year to get my system back to normal.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 19, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm a firm believer that statins are poison


Absolutely agree.  My dad was taking them and got to the point he couldn't get up or walk unassisted.  He was 89.  We got him off the statins and a few weeks later he was moving under his own steam.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2018)

My husband was losing his memory on statins, it was getting bad, he had to get off the statin. 

I started taking Black Seed Oil for arthritis pain, it helps, but it also lowers blood pressure. I took 2 capsules in the morning and 2 at night. Oops. My blood pressure is always 120 over 60 and it dropped to 99 over 50. So I had to back off, now I take 1 in the morning to help with the arthritis inflammation. Sometimes I take 1 at night. Maybe it would help you with your blood pressure. Does it really do all that is claimed? Who knows, but it sure lowered my blood pressure. 

https://www.amazon.com/Premium-Soft...rd_wg=gZdXk&psc=1&refRID=5ME7SZJFQMTCDPG6QMDH

https://www.diamondherbs.co/black-seed-oil-benefits/

https://www.selfhacked.com/blog/top...-the-panacea-black-cumin-seed-nigella-sativa/


I have used a bloodroot salve for skin cancers. It kills the cancer and the roots, the roots draw up and the cancer falls out. Maybe you could find a homeopathic healer and give it a try.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Well Bay, here are some baler pics. I'm thinking it must be Case or Massey according to color.
> View attachment 50398 View attachment 50399 View attachment 50400 View attachment 50401 View attachment 50402 View attachment 50403 View attachment 50404 View attachment 50405
> 
> I will drive it up and down the length of the field and bale right out in the windrows, but there was a threat of rain so I raked it all into the truck bed and brought it up to the shed to work.



You got it wrong, that is a Kubota! That is a cool contraption, perfect for small hay fields like you are doing.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 20, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Putting the hernia surgery off is just going to make it worse. DH had his 3rd hernia surgery mid January 2017. Due to the weight restrictions he wasn't allowed to go back to work until March.



Yah when I had my double sided inguinal hernia repair in 2014, we had a son that was 9 mos old and couldn't understand why Daddy couldn't pick him up. I had mine a few months after my Dad had his that he had lived with 50 years. His was a major ordeal. The earlier ones I had done have held up ok, but I noticed the abdominal hernia two years ago after baling with a neighbor. The main thing I am concerned with is feed sacks and drop pans. They can get pretty heavy.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 20, 2018)

Be careful and give it time to heal properly. You can always break the feed sacks down into smaller/lighter size/quantity...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 21, 2018)

Already thinking abt it now and planning too.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 25, 2018)

Consult with Surgeon resulted in him telling me he believes it's not a hernia in my abdomen but a separation of my stomach muscles producing protrusion. This would mean no surgery. CT scan with contrast tomorrow of abdomen and pelvis. Go back Monday to discuss scan. My question was how do I treat it and deal with the pain. He said weight loss and core strengthening. I said I have lost a little which has given me more energy and less inflammation. Pants already looser and my BP was lower too. However, I haven't been able to work out to strenghten my core or lose weight because of subsequent bulge and pain. I guess that will be discussed more Monday because he was outta the room pretty quick when deciding he wasn't operating. One step at a time I guess. Weight loss and BP in check, then get with Primary for core strengthening.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 25, 2018)

No surgery is good news. Hopefully you'll have something planned out soon to deal with the pain.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 25, 2018)

Well, can you blame him for leaving rapidly? I mean you just cost him his next new car... probably a very expensive one too...  Average surgery starts at 6 figures and goes up from there. Hope there's a solution soon that works for you.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2018)

Probably will go to a PT for strength improvement. Glad there is no surgery, good luck with whatever solution they come up with!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm glad it was something that doesn't need cutting. After my shoulder surgery the Doc recommended physical therapy and I went once.  They had a jury rigged flex band hooked to a door that they acted like was prime equipment. I hope you do better than that.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm glad it was something that doesn't need cutting. After my shoulder surgery the Doc recommended physical therapy and I went once.  They had a jury rigged flex band hooked to a door that they acted like was prime equipment. I hope you do better than that.


That was some kind of a lousy place! Gheesh! The place my husband went was a physical therapy facility, but also had work out equipment and sold memberships. So you got a rubber band and a door?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah but he can cheat by moving the door with his other arm


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 25, 2018)

We will see what the CT scan produces.
My mom has fractured both shoulders at different times. First one didn't require replacement, but repair. Dad put a pulley over a door and a thin rope for her to exercise her arm.
Her second fracture required a new shoulder and the same pulley and rope. She got pretty good mobility back in bith shoulders. My mom finds trip hazards very easily. She should have made a profession out of helping businesses and facilities solve their safety hazards.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 26, 2018)

Baymule said:


> So you got a rubber band and a door?


That's state of the art, high-tech PT equipment! You didn't know that?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 26, 2018)

Got it back. Hydraulic 3pt hitch. Will lift approx 400lbs. which is abt the weight of the tractor. Now I can put attachments on the back to lift square bales or lift a pallet of some feed sacks. Pull gravity operated implements, or self powered mowers, etc.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 28, 2018)

Well, It's come to T H I S


 



 

I keep telling myself that I  CAN still throw around the 50lb sacks. I am choosing to be smart and buy the 25 pounders.

As picking them up to carry out of the Feed and Hardware store, I almost threw one over each shoulder until I remembered my whole goal was to decrease my load. 

It appears the abdominal bulge my doc believed to be a hernia is a protrusion caused by separation of stomach muscles and probably won't be surgically corrected, so going to have to find other ways to help myself.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 28, 2018)

My brother has some major issues with his stomach muscles also - he wears a really tight elastic binder when he does anything physical.  Not sure if that would help you...but he says it is helpful.  Not so comfortable when it's hot out - but pick your poison I suppose...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 28, 2018)

If ya get a back support belt that has velcro on the 2 sides, it will give ya support and tightened and loosened rather quickly and it is handy to tighten when there is work to do.....ya just have to get use to it being on ya....if ya wear it on a hot day of sweating use some body powder or cornstarch around your waist to help prevent chaffing.....


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 28, 2018)

Sorry Dave... Hope it doesn't detract too much from your quality of life.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 28, 2018)

What sort of contraption do you have on the front of the GT to keep the front end down if you put 400# on the back??

When my ~250# open arm drum sander came I needed to get it up on the stand. So I used my gorilla ladder as a support for a metal rod over which I ran the cable from the winch on the front of my GT. About the time the sander started to lift off the ground, it stopped doing so and the front of the tractor started to lift. Had to have my 100# (sometimes) daughter sit on the hood to lift the sander. I guess if I had a multipart block and tackle I could have raised it without the "front weight".


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 28, 2018)

OK -- let me tell you that  in a few years you would be looking at the smaller bags anyway!   It's a method for being able to continue to do your own chores.   This morning I loaded in store, bought & loaded into trunk of a car (truck is a LOT easier) then unloaded at home...5 - 50# bags of feed, 3-20# ones...dumped into the metal containers.   It would have been nice had they all been only 25# ones!!!!    I am a 72 y/o, 110# woman.  My self says that when I can no longer get the feed, won't keep the animals.  You're lucky it's rabbits.  Horse feed rarely comes less than 40#.  BUT, I would open the bag at the store & dump 1/2 into another if I needed to.   I am just Blessed that I can still work as I do and thank the Lord every day.

You don't have to worry about more than getting the feed, even if it's 10# bags.  It's all good.  You will figure a way to move things, pull, drag, dump. Buy a longer hose, not larger containers, etc.   I stack hay by making steps of the bales....it's a smart move, if the bales are tight.  A pully lift will help move them also.  Smaller bales!!   Small is good. Keep that in mind.

I also feel you would do well with a support of some sort, be it belt or otherwise ?   Weight loss always helps.  And none of it will happen In a week or month...
several months is more like it.  I do stretches every day to loosen up.  YOU can do this!   YAH!! if no surgery!   

Speaking of bales of hay and the baler  --  it appears there is a crank on the outside of the trailer.  Is that the method to push the bale tight?     The plans I have for a hand baler show a square for the hay, upright so you fill from the end of the eventual bale, and a lever device.  You pull down and the attached plate is pushed into the end to compress  Lot of leverage.  LOT of work


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 28, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Well, It's come to T H I S
> 
> It appears the abdominal bulge my doc believed to be a hernia is a protrusion caused by separation of stomach muscles and probably won't be surgically corrected, so going to have to find other ways to help myself.



What kind of advice are they giving you?

I think we have all seen that saying "aging is not for the faint of heart",  

It happens so gradually that we don't see it coming.  When I was 50 I competed in an over 50 power lifting competition.  I couldn't even begin to move those kinds of loads now but we adjust.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 28, 2018)

You can still move those pork butts into the smoker, that is all that matters


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 28, 2018)

work smarter, not harder is what my daddy always said.  25# is definitely smarter.  and taking care of yourself is important.  next question... when you gonna come down and work on my lawnmowers that I use for tractors.  mechanical things really don't like me and something is always breaking.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2018)

If I might butt in and ask a question, why won't this be surgically repaired? You don't have to answer and you can ignore this if you choose. I won't be offended. Just concerned. Our health is the most precious thing we own and when it hampers us living our lives, it takes away from our quality of life. You are too young to have to live with this the rest of your life.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 29, 2018)

I don't understand it all quite myself @Baymule, but the research I did on the muscle separation showed they didn't do surgery to correct it and the ones that did weren't real successful. I find out more tomorrow.

@Mike CHS they haven't told me of a way to strengthen core yet. I may have to wait and talk to my Primary physician because the surgeon hasn't been much help.

@goatgurl I would have to bring my neighbor and friend Butch with me. He does small engines nextdoor and I pay him what he allows me. He engineers and fabricates a lot of his jobs. I told him what I had in mind and drew him an idea and he went to work. He used a hydraulic cylinder off a 4x4 Ford tractor.
@Bruce I have 40# of weight out beyond the front axle. I haven't seen yet how it does with the max weight on the back. I stood on the drawbar and the front stayed put with 250#. I mean 242#, I've lost a little. Haha. I will add weight as I need to.     (Edited: *To the front of the tractor*)

Thanks @Mini Horses. I appreciate the advice. I have a post-surgical band I wear sometimes. There is a crank on a threaded bar that presses the hay into a tight bale. It has an open top, so it's not as tight as I'd like. I've seen the ones made by a Florida welding company that sound like what you described. I would like to get one of those eventually.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 30, 2018)

CTscan showed small hernia that will be repaired on Aug 09th. Surgeon says small incision, even less invasive than laparoscopic. Abt an hour procedure, abt 4 days downtime, and 4 weeks weight restrictions.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 30, 2018)

OK.   That does sound just slightly better than a big surgical event.  Of course, it will slow your PT for the core strength for a while...not the weight loss    THEN you will be able to do the exercises they recommend. 

It sounds like a "minor" repair ad we will all be praying for you, as well as waiting for reports after.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 30, 2018)

goatgurl said:


> work smarter, not harder is what my daddy always said.  25# is definitely smarter.  and taking care of yourself is important.



I haven't gotten there yet, but my brother always said "It's a lazy man that won't make 2 trips". (we were talking about 40lb vs 80lb sacks of sakrete)


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 30, 2018)

My weight loss has been slight, but since Jul 13th my BP in the surgeon's office last Monday was 124/82 and today it was 120/70, so my doc would be happy.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 30, 2018)

Progress is always good.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 31, 2018)

Did I mention the surgeon acted more interested in talking with me this time? Since they did an abdominal and pelvic scan, I asked the surgeon to look at the inguinal hernia repair I had done in 2014 and he said those two locations look normal. I told him I get pain from time to time and it feels like the mesh must be pinching or getting in a bind somehow. He said there's almost always chronic pain associated with that repair and the mesh isn't the cause. Since there isn't herniation or bulge, so I guess I can relax a bit knowing there isn't something new wrong, maybe just scar tissue. It's still holding up so that's good.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 31, 2018)

Good to hear your BP is down and small incision to repair the hernia sounds much better than a big surgery.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I will add weight as I need to. (Edited: *To the front of the tractor*)



I had guessed that.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 4, 2018)

The RN wants to add to limit or eliminate the salt in your diet. You’d be amazed how that effects your BP. 

Best wishes with the hernia repair. 

I’m in your neck of the woods today for State Fair!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 4, 2018)

We use Redmond Real Salt. It has not been "purified" so contains minerals. I used to seldom use any salt, but now, my body craves the minerals in the Redmond salt and I put it on practically everything. My blood pressure stays at 120/60. A lack of salt can bring about a stroke, it is an essential mineral. The box of salt at the store has been so processed that there isn't much value in it-other than running your BP up because you use so much of it, trying to fill the mineral void. 

https://realsalt.com/


----------



## greybeard (Aug 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> The box of salt at the store has been so processed that there isn't much value in it-other than running your BP up because you use so much of it, trying to fill the mineral void.


People above the age of 12..in this country..actually think, in the 21st century, that they can get their minimum rda of trace minerals from salt? Livestock aren't even that dumb.
Sounds more like some kind of advertising ploy to sell more of their product.

btw, just what % adult human required daily allowance of the each of trace minerals and elements is in each serving of this miracle salt?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 4, 2018)

I take my daily vitamin/mineral  to ensure that I get my daily dose of synthesized vital nutrients, lacking in our foods grown on depleted soils. 

I am not claiming that I get all my minerals from the salt, just that it tastes a whole lot better. I use more of this salt than any other kind, because of the minerals that I need or the taste? Don't know, don't care. I just like it.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I just like it.


Exactly and it is why everyone else uses and (often overuses) salt, because they like it, or their taste buds do. Not, because they (or their bodies) are expecting salt to provide the other trace and elemental minerals that are needed. The trace elements and minerals in salt (other than chloride and sodium) is so minute as to be considered negligible..for all salts. We all learned this in Jr high biology class.

edit:

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/different-types-of-salt#section8

_The table below shows the comparison between Table Salt, Maldon Salt (a typical sea salt), Himalayan Salt and Celtic Salt:_



 


_As you can see, Celtic salt has the least amount of sodium and the highest amount of calcium and magnesium. Himalayan salt contains a bit of potassium.

However... keep in mind that these really are *tiny* amounts. For example, the 0.3% content of magnesium for Celtic salt implies that you would need to eat 100 grams of salt to reach the recommended daily amount._
100grams=3.53 Oz. That, is a LOT of salt to eat every day just to help get trace elements and minerals. The average American only consumes about 3400mg or .12oz (point one two) of salt each day. 
_For this reason, the mineral content of the various salts is actually not a compelling reason to choose one salt over the other. These amounts really are negligible compared to what you get from food.

*Which Salt Is The Healthiest?*
I looked long and hard and couldn't find a single study actually comparing the health effects of different types of salt.

However... if such a study were done, I highly doubt they would find a major difference. Most of the salts are similar, consisting of sodium chloride and tiny amounts of minerals.

The main benefit of choosing more "natural" types of salt is that you avoid additives and anti-caking agents that are often added to regular table salt.

At the end of the day, salt is salt... its main purpose is to add flavor, not nutrition._


----------



## Bruce (Aug 4, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Livestock aren't even that dumb.


Have you seen what a lot of people eat? Livestock and chickens are better at eating what they need than people are.



greybeard said:


> For example, the 0.3% content of magnesium for Celtic salt implies that you would need to eat 100 grams of salt to reach the recommended daily amount.


So where DO we get our trace minerals from? I don't have a salt lick or a container of loose minerals


----------



## greybeard (Aug 4, 2018)

From the regular food we eat. In the case of magnesium, green leafy vegetables ( a 1 cup serving of cooked spinach provides 157mg of magnesium which is about 40% of our rda all by itself), nuts, legumes, and grains, especially wheat but..meats also have it because the animals eat green leafy substances. Some more than others.
Heck, 4 oz of dark (70% or better) chocolate gives you 250 mg of mag.
And of course, bananas are high in Mag. 
Everything we eat in the normal course of daily life has some trace elements and minerals and for almost all of us, there's no reason to supplement.
Of course, that doesn't stop companies from trying to hawk their goods off on us because their product does contain  minerals and trace elements.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 5, 2018)

I have stopped adding salt to food and cooking. I have been using No Salt, potassium chloride substitute. I take a multivitamin that has minerals too. Not sure if I'm balanced or not. Been told I'm not


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 5, 2018)

My doctor told me the potassium would be good for me too.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 5, 2018)

There are times that you don't want to take or need potassium and magnesium as supplemental and can get too much in your normal diet as well. They can act as antagonists to other minerals and elemental neccessary 'stuff'.
Some things the body gets rid of the excess without a problem, some things it does not.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 7, 2018)

Been getting ready for the surgery coming up on Thursday. I got all the drop trays dumped and spread out on the hay field. Then, I got the field mowed. Today I got the litter of rabbits butchered that didn't want ti wait a month to process, and got a shower in time to take both boys to the elementary school for back to school night. 

5pm for school bus orientation for kindergarteners and then 5:30 down at the K classroom for orientation. Dropped off half the supplies I've been carrying and then went down to the 3rd grade classroom to meet the oldests teacher and drop off the other half of supplies I've been carrying. Got home and had supper and out the boys to bed. First Day of school tomorrow. It was a short summer break!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 7, 2018)

I really enjoyed my kids and all of their experiences but I really don't miss those things you are doing now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 7, 2018)

I shouted and did a dance when the last of my 4 made it thru school.....they got tired of me going to the office for a conference.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 7, 2018)

Back to school already? We start the Wednesday after Labor day.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 7, 2018)

We're pretty close to a balanced school year that gives 8 weeks for summer, and more frequent and extended breaks throughout the year. I think it's ok because kids need to learn they don't get summers off when they get out of school.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 7, 2018)

They started back her this week.  When I was a young fellow in Missouri we used to go back at this time of year and then take a two week break in late August early September that they called Cotton Vacation so all of the farm kids could labor in the fields.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> First Day of school tomorrow. It was a short summer break!







RollingAcres said:


> Back to school already? We start the Wednesday after Labor day.


Schools around here usually start back the Wed before Labor Day. That gives them a 3 day week, then a 4 day week to get back in stride.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 8, 2018)

Theae guys get a Fall Break of abt a week that we probably got a day off for. It was probably midterm and we had parent-teacher conference on Thursday night. Then, the following day off but grounded as a result of conference. 

They get extra week at Spring break and abt two weeks at Christmas too. I imagine one of these days we will have a month for summer break and add that other month of days to the other breaks throughout the year to extend them all a little.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 8, 2018)

We get 1 week off for Christmas/New Year. 1 day for Columbus Day but for my son's school district they usually schedule the day after Columbus Day as Superintendent's day (no school) so it's a 4-day weekend for them. A couple of years ago they were closed for Columbus day then Superintendent's day then Yom Kippur, 3 days in a row. It was hard looking for child care that week as those were working days for both DH and I.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 9, 2018)

Yah I imagine. I don't know how parents juggle summer break and work and snow days and work or a student's sick day and work, etc. My mother was a stay at home mom. My wife is too, and I have the office across the drive in the church,  but with Wi-Fi, tablets, and laptops, I can work in the parsonage. It has to be a real balancing act.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 9, 2018)

Today is The Day. Minor surgery today at 10:30 EDST. Small incision over hernia sight, just left of center abt 4" above naval. Supposed to be back and at it in a few days and only 4 weeks weight restriction. Got everything done up to this point I can think to do to be ready or make it easier for Jill. Finished processing rabbits yesterday, mowed a little yesterday, ran to town for more school supplies that didn't make it on the overall list for that grade, and quit eating and drinking by midnight. Good to go I reckon.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 9, 2018)

Thinkng about you and just know this will be an "easy fix". 

At least you feel caught up with work at home things & can relax.   Good job.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 9, 2018)

Wishing you well and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 9, 2018)

for everything today!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 9, 2018)

Best wishes for a successful operation and speedy, non-complicated recovery!  Take it easy and let the healing happen


----------



## greybeard (Aug 9, 2018)

Good luck at the medical facility.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 9, 2018)

I am back home! I did not have nausea this time and that is great! It was a lot less time under anesthesia this time, so probably helped a lot. And, they put a nausea patch behind my ear and ran something through the IV too. It was a bearable ride home. Few days and be mostly back to "normal". The weight restriction is 20lbs instead of just 10, and is liftd in abt a month. I'm done with baling for the summer, so good to go til next Spring. Thanks for thw prayers and well-wishes.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 9, 2018)

Great news!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 9, 2018)

Sure hope the recovery is just as smooth for ya and comes off without a hitch!!.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 9, 2018)

Good news! Thank you for the update!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 9, 2018)

Great news for you.  Hope recovery continues in a positive vein.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 10, 2018)

Still doing pretty good. Used some ice 30min on, 30min off yesterday and today some. Been able to cut the pain meds dosage by half of their recommendations too. Fed the rabbits today, but didn't have to lift much of nothing. So far so good.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 10, 2018)

I have no idea how my wife recovered from 2 cesareans. In 2014 when I had inguinal hernia repair, I had 2 separate 4" incisions that burned like fire when I moved or coughed. They called it the closest equivalent of a guy havibg a c-section. But Jill's was side to side!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 10, 2018)

I survived a C-section as well.
That's when women roll their eyes and say "men"


----------



## Bruce (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah we can't take it!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 23, 2018)

Tonight I get to go look at a Swisher 60" pull behind mower with 13hp motor, new blades, belts, and battery. I hope to return home with it on my trailer. Hard to negotiate whether you want it or not when you have the trailer with you, but I usually just ask, "Is that price the best you can go?"


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm sure we'll be seeing pictures of your "new" Swisher mower later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 23, 2018)

I think I heard a little Tim Allen in the background as I read thru that.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 23, 2018)

Tim Allen "The Toolman" or Tim Allen "Outdoor Man" (Last Man Standing)?


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 23, 2018)

Catching up!  hey glad you survived the hernia surgery. DH had 4 repaired at once last December. Yep he said the same....it was painful! And yes I have had 2 csections. 
Have fun tonight. I always tell DH it' ok to walk away if it' not what you want.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 23, 2018)

I should have taken a pic or two of the mower, but it's at the neighbor's for a few days. It was listed at $500. The seller called and said he mowed with it yesterday, but today he pulled it out and started it and it was spraying gas. He thought it was the carburetor. I brought my neighbor Butch, the small engines mechanic, and he looked it all over and asked what the guy's bottom dollar was. He said he didn't know. So Butch asks him if he'll take $400. He says, Yah I'll do that. I'm still waiting to talk to Butch to see what he thinks is wrong with it. So, Butch sees the seller turn around to do something, and asks me if I think that's a fair price. He winks and says, You'll do ok for $400. We load it up and I get out in the road, and he says it had a busted fuel line he will replace and do a little carb work, and I'll be mowing with on Monday. So we get it back to his place next door to mine and I hand him $40 for parts he may need and we shake hands and I go back home.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 23, 2018)

Another case of "it's nice to have good neighbors."


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 23, 2018)

I helped him go through a nasty divorce, so we're pretty good friends. I try to pay him on work projects more than he asks because I know he should make more than he charges.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 23, 2018)

so this is the butch that you're gonna bring to my house to work on mowers right, lol.  I can't pay a lot but I can sure cook and feed youall well.  then i'll show you where WR's tree stand is and let you harvest a pig or 3.  so glad he went with you and knows what he's doing.
on a side note, you are still taking care of yourself, right?  don't you to pop yourself back open ya know.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 24, 2018)

The seller was young like me, and grabbed the tongue of that Swisher and pulled it like a little red wagon. He got past my trailer and started running with it in "reverse" and had it up and on that trailer lickity split.

Yah, Butch is a good guy. Army vet, engineer, and then retired young to fix mowers. He just remarried, so he might just consider that trip with some hog hunting thrown in and someone else doing the cooking a honeymoon. We are in week 2 of new school year, or it sounds like a family vacation to me. But, it didn't sound like the cooking offer extended to a total of 6 if you add in the honeymoon bride.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 24, 2018)

I have one of those Swishers and love it.   It's mowed a LOT of grass here.  It can be adjusted to heights that leave more than my regular mower, so I could leave enough for animals to still graze.  They are very pricy when new.

Glad you are doing well with recovery.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Aug 24, 2018)

Glad it worked out for you! You'll be cutting in no time! Glad your healing up nicely!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 24, 2018)

Great news Dave!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 25, 2018)

The Swisher has a top and bottom tubular frame that is square. It has some paint peeling that I think I will prep the whole frame and give it a red paint job. It has an adjustable tongue so it can pull straight behind or offset.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 26, 2018)

Sounds great Dave!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> It has an adjustable tongue so it can pull straight behind or offset



Offset makes a very wide swath happen when you adjust both mower & swisher to same height.   Since I often wanted to top rather than deep cut, I often did not have this option.   Plus, the cut of the grass leaf was a little different between the two. Still a great option and very useful in a big yard cut....not so much in "pastures".  Nice option for those who need more than a mower and not as much as a tractor.  You will find it quite helpful.

I have a sweeper for my yard than can offset.   Idea being that it will sweep the cut in same pass.  Sounds great!  But my mower throws the grass so far out that it passes the offset distance. 

DR has some nice equipment IMO.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2018)

Dave how are you doing? Are you healing up and feeling better? Just don't overdo it!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 27, 2018)

Yah, I'm feeling pretty good. Trying not to overdo it. I go back to the surgeon on the 10th and hope to not have restrictions after that.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2018)

We will be waiting on the Doctor's report! No stupid superman stuff!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 3, 2018)

I keep forgetting to make a simple suggestion to you for your chickens, instead of going to all the work of building a chicken pen for the hens you want just go on craigslist or wherever your go to buy/sell place and find a used chain link dog pen.  easily movable, strong and easy to convert.  I covered mine with 2x4 welded wire so no fly aways, in or out.  when i'm ready to move it I lift the front and lay a piece of 4 inch pvc pipe under it and just push the back so it rolls easily along.  comes in many sizes and heights.  attach it to a small, easy access coop and voila chicken coop that you can take with you when you find your own place.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks @goatgurl, I am definitely wanting to go portable.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 5, 2018)

@Pastor Dave when are you planning to get your chickens? Will they be for eggs, meat or both? How many will you be getting?
And lastly, have you learn chicken math yet? If not, you need to go to school and learn chicken math first.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 5, 2018)

I want to build a coop and yard area this Fall and select a few hens next Spring for egg laying. I'm not opposed to a fryer or two, but mainly want the eggs. I'm guessing the chicken math is comparable to the rabbit math I am familiar with. I probably won't have any roosters, so multiplication would be difficult. If things begin adding up, I don't mind some subtraction in terms of processing.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 5, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I want to build a coop and yard area this Fall and select a few hens next Spring for egg laying. I'm not opposed to a fryer or two, but mainly want the eggs. I'm guessing the chicken math is comparable to the rabbit math I am familiar with. I probably won't have any roosters, so multiplication would be difficult. If things begin adding up, I don't mind some subtraction in terms of processing.



You can transfer your credit from rabbit math to chicken math.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 5, 2018)

I'd recommend starting with at least 3... that way if one dies, at least the ones remaining can keep each other company. Stuff happens, as you well know. You may want to consider spending a little more up front and purchase POL pullets. That way you don't have to feed and care for them for 4-6 months, waiting on them to start earning their way. If you really prefer chicks and raising them, buy them this fall and winter them over so they'll be ready to start laying in the spring. 2-3 dollars for a chick, 8-12 dollars for a pullet, POL or even in some cases an already laying hen. Just a thought. If you get just started laying pullets this fall, they should lay through winter their first winter.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 5, 2018)

If you plan on buying the chicks online, some places sell them in small quantities (min of 3) but would have to pay more in shipping. I don't know about the regulations in other states but I've heard that in NY state, you have to buy them (younger than 8 weeks) in lot of 6. I tried looking up this law but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 5, 2018)

He may just be able to get some barnyard mix from me...will have to see if my hen continues brooding...


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2018)

Feedstores carry chicks in the spring. I used to buy 6 chicks every spring. They started laying in the fall. The previous year's hens would molt and quit laying. So I had eggs while the hens molted and grew in new feathers. On the 2nd molt, I slaughtered them. So at any time I had 12 to 18 hens in the coop and run. But every spring I added 6, every fall I took away 6. Each year I changed colors/breeds so I always knew which ones were which.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> He may just be able to get some barnyard mix from me



I love a good mix of breeds! My first batch of chicks were barnyard mix. It was exciting to find out what breed and sex they were a few months later.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 6, 2018)

Gives me plenty to think about.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 6, 2018)

TSC here has fall chicks also.  They are all sold out at the one store already.  Said that they did some test runs at some stores and it was favorable so they were trying it at more stores.  Mostly just sex-links and RIReds or some other laying breed.  Didn't really pay much attention to them but heard the peeping.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 7, 2018)

My month of recovery is over. I get to go see the surgeon on Monday to find out if restrictions are lifted. I am guessing he is going to say don't overdo it and stop if it begins to make things sensitive before it hurts. I carried groceries Wednesday in as few of trips as possible, so probably made a couple 60lb hauls. I'm not real sure sincr the handles on the bags are so weak and flimsy. That didn't cause immediate pain, but felt a little tender afterwards.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2018)

60 pound hauls......doesn't sound like taking it easy to me! Glad that soon you can get back to normal, but please take care of yourself so you don't have to go back to the surgeon!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 7, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Gives me plenty to think about.



Remember, we are enablers!!   

Our TSC has Fall chicks and ducks, too.   Tempting!   I have a hen who has been setting 3 eggs for a week now.   Hoping that they get another shipment in about a week, so she can wake up to hatchlings one morning  I'll switch those 3 eggs for 6-8 chicks by flashlight!     Mgr says they don't know much in advance, just get a notice "delivery in 2 days" type thing.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 7, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I am guessing he is going to say don't overdo it and stop if it begins to make things sensitive before it hurts.



*Don't overdo it.*


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 7, 2018)

TSC here has fall chicks as well. I was going to get my chicks from there last month but at that time they only had 1 breed. At that time they told me they'd have a shipment of chicks coming in a couple of days. I called back a couple of days later to see if the chicks arrived, they said no. So I ended up ordering some from Meyer's Hatchery.

It would be fun for @Pastor Dave 's kids to pick out the chicks they want!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 7, 2018)

Glad ya are able to tell a difference, but no need to test it too soon......however, ya are a grown man with children and considering your background....ya should know your limitations.....now, rub some spit and dirt on it and it'll be just fine..........


----------



## greybeard (Sep 8, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I carried groceries Wednesday in as few of trips as possible, so probably made a couple 60lb hauls. I'm not real sure sincr the handles on the bags are so weak and flimsy.



Sage advice I once received from my brother.
_"Tis truly a lazy man that will only make one trip"_

Another Ronism:
_Anyone that needs wheels on a suitcase or ice chest deserves to be without clean clothes and cold beer_


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 8, 2018)

greybeard said:


> _Anyone that needs wheels on a suitcase or ice chest deserves to be without clean clothes and cold beer_


Where's the NOT like button, lol!!   I like my wheeled ice chest and suitcase and everyone deserves cold beer!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 8, 2018)

Such is America..2018.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 10, 2018)

Surgeon says he likes the looks of the incision and explained the hardness underneath would most likely go away. I have some midline deviation of the abdominal muscles, but he credits it to wearing down over time and shouldn't be much of an issue. He says weight loss and exercise will strengthen it all. The mesh is 6.5cm and directly underneath the incision. He told me I can resume activities prior to surgery and begin to lift again unless it causes irritation or pain. I asked, if that meant I could lift feed sacks again, and he said yes. He said there's no reason to schedule a follow-up, but that his office is always available if I feel I need to be seen. I would say this was pretty much what I expected and hoped for.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 10, 2018)

Good to hear. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2018)

That is good news!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 10, 2018)

Glad it's all worked out so well for you!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone familiar with and or tried "chicken of the woods mushrooms"? It is supposed to be a dead ringer when cooked to taste like chicken. I guess it can also be dried and ground to make gravy or soup. You can buy a "log starter" and grow your own. I am pretty intrigued.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 16, 2018)

Shared a couple of these on Bruce's page, but figured I can find them easier down the road if I put some here.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 17, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Anyone familiar with and or tried "chicken of the woods mushrooms"? It is supposed to be a dead ringer when cooked to taste like chicken. I guess it can also be dried and ground to make gravy or soup. You can buy a "log starter" and grow your own. I am pretty intrigued.



I've heard of it but never tried it. Are you going to buy the log and grow your own?


----------



## Bruce (Sep 17, 2018)

I think a starter log would be a better idea than trying to find your chicken of the woods out IN the woods!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't know Bruce... I've heard/understand that some folks have taken some pretty awesome "trips" (without even leaving the farm) by collecting and eating wild mushrooms... Seems I recall Dave saying he wasn't sure he'd be able to "get away" as easily coming up this spring when he adds some laying hens to his "farmette"/parsonage... Could be a "win/win" situation here!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 18, 2018)

I love morrels, so if there's a mushroom that I can domesticate and cook it when I want, AND it tastes like chicken, winner winner chicken dinner!

The shroom idea Joe points out sounds like a winner too


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 18, 2018)

This bit of Americana artwork from the Hoosier state is called, _Hafta pull out the tractor and mower to get to the grill._
It is a slice of my life and I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2018)

So now you want the picture of: 
_Hafta pull out the dump cart and the tractor and the garden cart and the splitter to get to the snow blower" _artwork??
Fortunately that isn't needed quite yet.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 18, 2018)

ETA: @Bruce and I posted at the same time. My response is to Pastor Dave’s post.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 18, 2018)

are you having barbeque bunny @Pastor Dave?  I have a guy that wants to trade me a couple of my meat mutts for a couple of his NZ/Flemish giant buns.  have you ever raised any crosses like this for meat?  I've always read that FG have a poor meat to bone ratio so i'm not sure its something I want to do.  whats your opinion?
  and I think you should put the grill on the side of the garage so you don't have to move everything to get it out.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2018)

goatgurl said:


> I think you should put the grill on the side of the garage so you don't have to move everything to get it out.


Yeah but then it is out in the elements, shortens its life.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 18, 2018)

no @Bruce, I guess I didn't make myself clear.  on the side wall inside the garage.  it wouldn't be happy sitting out in the snow.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 19, 2018)

Had a neighbor once that had his grill on the back deck. The house had vinyl siding. Too long ago to remember details as it’s been more than 14 years since we were neighbors but he basically melted a whole wall of vinyl siding!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2018)

I haven't raised FG, but I'm told the bone density does impede the meat to bone ratio. Processing young fryers at a similar age of 10-12 weeks should give similar meat results as more common meat sizes.
I am also told a cross of NZ and FG gives a good meat rabbit, but haven't tried it.

My wife says she is surprised at how much I can pack in the garage. But, getting to it all is a problem! I have the far right, East third taken up with rabbits, straw bales, 50 gallon feed drum and supplies. Notice the truck sits out and doesn't have a home. The middle of the garage has a couple freezers, a small hay wagon that is abt 4'x6' and a bigger version of my Craftsman GT5000 with a deck. It's gotta go since I bought the Swisher. Back wall has a work bench and in far NW corner is my hay stacked on pallets. Grill usually sits in front of this, allowing me to park the car in winter. I leave it out rest of the year. The Swisher purchase is what has thrown off my organization so far this summer. I will have it better organized once the leaves are all off.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

You just need to build an equipment shed! About the same size as the garage


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> _Hafta pull out the tractor and mower to get to the grill._


What did you grill for dinner?



Bruce said:


> You just need to build an equipment shed! About the same size as the garage


Good idea!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2018)

Once I have my own property, I will definitely build extra out buildings as the needs arise. The church doesn't want their parsonage and back portion of the property becoming too much of a farm. ONE DAY I will have less restriction, I hope.

The grill I have has a large cooking surface, and in the summer heat I grill only once in abt a two week period, so I load it up! We eat some, then put it in the fridge and pull it out for suppers as we want it. If it seems like we'll never finish it all, we freeze some.
SO, I grilled some rabbit, brats, hotdogs, hamburgers, a salmon fillet I got on sale, and some sirloin because the ribeye was too expensive. We will alternate from supper to supper whether we want grilled food or Jill feels like cooking. It's a pretty good plan until I have to take extra time pulling things out of the way and putting them all back afterward.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

Sounds like a feast!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 19, 2018)

I’d be tempted to have some of all of it!!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

You'll have to go live at Dave's place then Wehner, he said he is freezing some of it.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

He might be close enough for a day trip for her.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

True, and she can bring a cooler to take the frozen stuff back when he isn't looking.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 19, 2018)

Dave is about two hours from me. We will get together one of these days!!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

As an early reminder, WHEN y'all do your get together, don't forgot to take lots of pics (with faces)! Otherwise you'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 19, 2018)

SO TRUE!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 19, 2018)

I don’t think I’ve shown my face on here though...


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't recall seeing your face either. I don't think I have.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

So Dave is responsible for rectifying that??


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 19, 2018)

Trying to decide if I want to share my face with the public...y’all I don’t mind but since anyone can read this forum...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2018)

We'll have to do it like Wilson on Home Improvement.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 19, 2018)

So -- Pastor Dave -- what in your garage hideaway can be suspended?   Couple of ropes and a pully will lift that hay wagon, or put blocks under pallets of hay and wagon there.   Just saying, think vertical.   Add a "hay loft" over the cages?   Yeah, not your own building BUT, can easily be removed.  Perhaps enough room to more easily access the grill.

I like cooking extra for later.   Saves gas/charcoal, time in cooking now and later    Sweet!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 20, 2018)

Suspension is a good idea and I have considered a lean to on the side of the garage. One of the church Elders is a retired carpenter.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 20, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> We'll have to do it like Wilson on Home Improvement.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 21, 2018)

I got half the rabbit pans dumped in the truck bed yesterday. Quit when it got hot. Today I have an interview for part time with TSC tractor supply. I hope to get home and finish the rabbit pans and get in some mowing before it rains. They say our 90deg+ days are done as of yesterday. Today, 85 then rain and cold front. Tomorrow 70degs! I'm ready for the heat to be over.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck with your interview! Hopefully you'll get the part time job and get employees discounts when you buys stuff from TSC.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 21, 2018)

X2!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 21, 2018)

Is TSC flexible enough with their PT employees to not step on the needs of your primary job? I've heard that McDonalds is awful about that. Don't pay enough to live on, don't get enough hours anyway and they put out shifting schedules such that you can't get another PT (or 2) job elsewhere since you have no regular schedule at Mc'Ds.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2018)

I second the lean to idea. Then you could put away all your "won't use again until spring" in it. Hope you get the PT job at TSC.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck with the PT job search. Hope it works out for you!    I've often thought about working for one of the big box hardware stores. I worked FT at an Ace hardware store for almost a year back in the day after first getting out of the service. Kinda enjoyed it.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I've often thought about working for one of the big box hardware stores



May I ask why? For a little extra pocket change? Or just to be out and be around people for a bit?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 21, 2018)

I love just being in the hardware store... all the tools and materials, the smell of the wood, and plants out in the garden centers. All the hardware of course. The discounts on purchases would be great as well. I think that Home Depot and Lowes both have pretty decent pay, insurance, and retirement/401K plans as well, and I hear their promotion policies are pretty decent also. I won't be looking for a job with them (or anyone else) any time soon unless forced. I'm retired and plan to stay that way. Just musing...


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 21, 2018)

You are retired so you can just go walk around the hardware store since you love being in the hardware store.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 21, 2018)

I have been in a pay freeze for 3 years and the boys just keep eating more and outgrowing clothes 

My health insurance is close to a house payment or rent, as it keeps going up...

I don't blame the church, and I am hoping for some flexibility on their part to be able to add a little income. 

I have thought abt problems with getting off for certain clergy activities, and it is something I need to discuss in the interview.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 21, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> the boys just keep eating more and outgrowing clothes



I hear you on that. Same here with my boy. How old are your boys again? I think around 5 and 8, am I close?
We're lucky that we get some hand me down clothes from a friend but my boy quickly outgrows those too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers that all works out! The discount would have to be of help for the supplies you’d need for your rabbits, hens, and the bit of mowing/haying that you do!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 21, 2018)

Yah, you're right on with the ages. My youngest is getting as big as his brother(two different body builds) and not getting much hand-me-downs now. The neighbor boys here have been getting some nice, gently used clothes lately.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 21, 2018)

My boy is 8 as well(actually will be 8 in a few months).

What a bummer for your wallet that your youngest couldn't wear any of his brother's hand-me-downs.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 21, 2018)

hand me downs are great, clothes that my boys out grow are given to another family with younger boys!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 21, 2018)

They grow so fast!   You buy a size larger because by the time you get home from shopping they are already in the next size.

When my kids were small they received clothes from older cousins & I passed theirs to the next younger ones.  Then DH was from a family of 8 children, me an only.  But, I also sewed a LOT for them, self & DH.   Plus my mom & dad had only my two to buy for.   Still....

Me -- I've stopped growing   So I'm still wearing clothes from years ago.   Go in trash when threadbare.  Hope to start sewing more this winter.  It's a nice talent and I usually enjoy it.  Have tons of materials.  

I love 2nd hand shops.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 21, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> My youngest is getting as big as his brother(two different body builds) and not getting much hand-me-downs now.


Same thing happened here! DD1 has always been a 5%/5% DD2 more like 60%/60%. Didn't take long before they were wearing the same size once DD2 got to 3 or 4.



Mini Horses said:


> Me -- I've stopped growing  So I'm still wearing clothes from years ago.


Me too. I'm still wearing some T shirts I got 30 years ago.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 21, 2018)

hope things workout for the pt job.   if you think those boys eat a lot now just wait until they are teenagers.  eating machines and will eat you out of house and home.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 21, 2018)

Make sure they have girlfriends they want to visit, especially around meal times!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 21, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> They grow so fast! You buy a size larger because by the time you get home from shopping they are already in the next size.


That is so true!!! My son had some jeans that he didn't wear at all this summer, they fit just fine in June. But when we went to try some on end of August, the jeans didn't fit anymore.



Mini Horses said:


> Me -- I've stopped growing


I stopped growing height wise, just wish I can stop growing weight wise 



Bruce said:


> Make sure they have girlfriends they want to visit, especially around meal times!


If he's unlucky, then his boys' girlfriends will want to visit, especially during meal times!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 21, 2018)

We have become friends with several TSC employees and they all seem satisfied that TSC management is pretty flexible with their needs.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 21, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> If he's unlucky, then his boys' girlfriends will want to visit, especially during meal times!


He can fix that my making really disgusting stuff at meal times. Chase the GFs AND sons away.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 21, 2018)

Bahahaha


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 21, 2018)

I was told by the store manager that he had more interviews today, Saturday, and Monday. He said he would let me know if I get an offer for employment by phone. Otherwise, I would get an email for denial. He said they generally only do 20-28 hours for their pt employees. He said they would be flexible for my Sundays or if I needed to be free for clergy activities. All I can do is wait and pray.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 22, 2018)

Sounds good. And I like that they are going to tell you either way. Seems these days they don't bother with rejections, just let you hang and finally assume you aren't getting the job.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 22, 2018)

Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 23, 2018)

I got a call Saturday morning asking me to come in Monday afternoo ln for a follow-up interview.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2018)

I bet they will be happy to have you. Clearly a responsible person, the best kind of employee.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

Follow up interview is good, one step closer!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 23, 2018)

Hope you get it!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 23, 2018)

Have to agree with Bruce... I mean really, I'd think a pastor would make a very exceptional/responsible employee. Of course there'd have to be no proselytizing on the job or anything of the sort, but I'd expect that to be self evident. Best wishes Dave!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 24, 2018)

It's not much different than in public or the "marketplace". Small subtle and not so subtle, but not pushy evangelism is usually tolerated. You know, telling customers to "Have a blessed day" can go far.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 24, 2018)

Well TSC did offer me the job, but low balled me on the pay offer. I took it anyway. We'll see.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 24, 2018)

My TSC has checkouts who say "have  blessed day" -- not Pastors either.   Glad you took the job, pay increases happen.  It will help you with the thing you feel you need a little extra to handle well.   I work for less than I want but it works out and I'm happy to have a job -- for many seniors there is no employment available and they often need a little help.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 24, 2018)

Congrats on the job offer.  Glad you took it.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 24, 2018)

Even though the pay is not what you want, there are the discounts on the feed and supplies for the animals so it will add up.  Plus, it gets you out there and if you don't feel like it is a good fit, will give you some current "retail" experience, and may lead you to find something else.  It will also give you a chance to see how working around your pastor duties will go.  
I think it will be a good thing for now at least.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 24, 2018)

@farmerjan, that sounds much wiser than I am feeling abt it. I do agree with you and plan to go in with a positive attitude.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 24, 2018)

I would guess TSC starts pretty much anyone other that execs at minimum wage. Might be why they seem to always have "now hiring" on their signs. Can't live on minimum wage.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 25, 2018)

This particular store was opened in April and had something like 4 employees quit all at once. The manager and I discussed one price, but the Asst Mngr had the follow-up interview and offered a totally different price. It kinda threw me for a loop, but it'll be ok.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 25, 2018)

When do you start?

It seems weird that all 4 employees quit all at once.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 25, 2018)

I start on the 01st at 9am. Supposed to begin learning the computer system, then begin shadowing someone on the floor.

The manager has been with TSC 20 years he says, but the Asst just started with the company after 12yrs at Lowe's. The hours I will get will give me plenty of time off.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 25, 2018)

Sounds good.

This will work out when you are ready to get some chicks!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 25, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 25, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Well TSC did offer me the job, but low balled me on the pay offer. I took it anyway. We'll see.


Every job I ever started low balled me on pay except the tractor distributorship. Didn't take long to work up to a good one tho.
I have at times considered applying to work at TSC, just because they have such non-knowlegeable people working at the one here. They can tell you what sells good but not why, or what's good, or anything about nutrition or what is printed on the bag or box but that's about it. No one there knows how anything actually works and they aren't likely to want to learn either. 
Good luck with this one. Try to enjoy it.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2018)

congrats on the new job.  I hope you like it there and can bring them some animal wisdom.  the folks at the ts here don't seem to have a clue.  also hope they will work around your 'real' job.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 26, 2018)

Hope it goes well with the new job. My Sis worked at a TSC for a bit, she has a Masters in Ag education... so just was between other jobs. She was disappointed as the store she was at wasn't' interested in real ag knowledge nor did they hesitate to schedule her when she wasn't available.  I am sure different stores do things differently though.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 26, 2018)

Many times managers in charge don't really like or appreciate employees that are smarter/know more than they do. I guess they feel threatened. I'd much prefer to have smart employees. Makes my job easier and makes for a much more productive workplace, not to mention happier/better satisfied customers.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 26, 2018)

Unfortunately the not-so-smart employees are often the ones who get promoted...


----------



## greybeard (Sep 26, 2018)

The Peter Principle.

_The Peter principle states that a person who is competent at their job will earn promotion to a more senior position which requires different skills. If the promoted person lacks the skills required for their new role, then they will be incompetent at their new level, and so they will not be promoted again. But if they are competent at their new role, then they will be promoted again, and they will continue to be promoted until they eventually reach a level at which they are incompetent. Being incompetent, they do not qualify to be promoted again, and so remain stuck at that final level for the rest of their career (termed "Final Placement" or "Peter's Plateau").

This outcome is inevitable, given enough time and assuming that there are enough positions in the hierarchy to promote competent employees to. The "Peter Principle" is therefore expressed as: "In a hierarchy every employee tends to rise to his level of incompetence."

This leads to Peter's Corollary: "In time, every post tends to be occupied by an employee who is incompetent to carry out its duties."_


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 26, 2018)

Hadn't heard this principle named before, but it sure does make sense.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 26, 2018)

"Peter" has been around for a long time. Saw a lot of it myself when I was working. Take a good engineer and make them a manager. Then you have a not so good manager and need to hire a good engineer.

For whatever reason, everyone was expected to want to go into management and so we would put that in our career goals annually. After awhile I chose to stop doing that, I am a "doer" not a "manager" and I know I would royally SUCK at being a manager. And be miserable as well. No thanks. Of course that didn't make me look good to the management chain.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 26, 2018)

And that is why the govt is incompetent... They have made it impossible to fire/remove/eliminate a govt employee for virtually any reason except racism, child pornography, and a few other heinous crimes that are simply unacceptable. Sorry to say, incompetence isn't one of them, nor is murder for personal gain (see various lists of dead/disappeared people associated with the 42nd and 44th presidents). For really atrocious personnel, new positions will be created in vacation paradise like places for them to be transferred to, where their incompetence can do less damage, and so grows govt.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 26, 2018)

You assign/appoint really atrocious people as ambassadors to places like Chad, Haiti, Burkina Faso or Eritrea....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 27, 2018)

I have 13 new kits from 2 does. One is a first timer and seems to be doing pretty well so far.

And, in other news, I processed 7 bunnies today. Next time I take a day to clean up all the catch pans or butcher, it will be a day off. It'll be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 28, 2018)

My 8 yr old asked tonight, "Dad who is Joe Donnelly?" I said "He is a US Senator for our state of Indiana." DS1 tells me that he doesn't work for Indiana. I chuckled and said, "So I've been told." He goes on to say, "That's what the adds all say." I say, "Yah, I've heard them too." I decide not to elaborate because kids don't need to be caught up in our political mess. Let them be oblivious as long as possible. Kinda wish I was too these days.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 30, 2018)

My first pastorate was in 2004. I began on the ambulance service in 2001 and was finishing my degree and doing supply preaching. I remained at both places until the end of 2010 and then resigned to move my wife and DS1 to the pastorate I am currently at. When I moved to the new church, it was more of a transition than a beginning. Tomorrow beginning at TSC does feel like starting something entirely new and carries all the anxieties to go with it. I feel like a kid starting a new grade in school or something. Kinda a weird feeling I haven't had in a while.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 30, 2018)

Best wishes for a successful start! You aren't a teen anymore and I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 30, 2018)

Another Best Wishes from me!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm sure there will be a lot to learn about the job but you'll likely learn it faster than what seems to be the usual case at the two TSCs I frequent.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 30, 2018)

I have that feeling when you show up for a test and haven't studied. Not sure why, because it's called orientation.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 30, 2018)

Yesterday I found a gas leak under my tractor. I found the problem with the gas line leaking at a splice. I gave myself more room to get under it since there isn't tons of clearance, and just cut out 2" and put in an inline filter. It seems to have worked.

Here's how I jacked it up. I love having the hydraulics and 3pt. tow bar




I did secure the tractor before crawling under, just not in the picture.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 30, 2018)

Makes it almost easy! Except for the part where you have to get down on the ground .... then back up!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 30, 2018)

So how did orientation go?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 30, 2018)

Everything starts tomorrow. First half of the day computer system and cash register, second half is to shadow someone on the floor and start learning where stuff goes.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 30, 2018)

Probably not where people put it back when they change their mind.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 1, 2018)

Hope your first day goes well! Said a prayer for you!


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm 3 days late in reading threads, good luck on your first day of school, I mean work!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 1, 2018)

Kinda the same thing the first couple of days!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 1, 2018)

I had a better than expected day. Since the manager added my name and info to corporate yesterday, they had nothing to show me as a valid employee until Tuesday. I was to begin on tbe computer today, but couldn't, so the manager gave me the option of going home or shadowing someone. I said I would rather stay and begin learning. So at the end of the shift, he told me I basically did what training I would have done on Day#3. Sounded good to me, and tomorrow I get squared away with the computer entry "stuff".


----------



## Bruce (Oct 1, 2018)

See WE knew you would breeze through the training


----------



## Baymule (Oct 1, 2018)

I think you will like it. It will be like a kid working in a toy store or a candy shop.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah, all that tempting gear!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 2, 2018)

I think it might be quite the benefit the more I consider it...he will qualify for a discount on his animal supplies and can also get discounts on clothes and boots plus warm winter gear for those growing boys. There is also the toy section that is nice at Christmas that would allow for some discounted gift buys. Definitely the possibility of several benefits as long as he’s not spending his whole paycheck there every week!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 2, 2018)

But then again WH... If the purpose of said (additional) paycheck is specifically for just such expenses: tools, toys for gifts, clothes for the kids, feed and animal/farm supplies, etc. then it's a double win for the family. And the biz gets a win in hiring a good employee and a customer spending more $$ with them.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 2, 2018)

Yah, I look around and see plenty of things I put on my wish list. The good thing is that some if the items aren't just things I'd like to have, but some are necessities.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 2, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Yesterday I found a gas leak under my tractor. I found the problem with the gas line leaking at a splice. I gave myself more room to get under it since there isn't tons of clearance, and just cut out 2" and put in an inline filter. It seems to have worked.
> 
> Here's how I jacked it up. I love having the hydraulics and 3pt. tow bar
> View attachment 52724
> I did secure the tractor before crawling under, just not in the picture.



Don't, do this.  You couldn't pay me to crawl under this setup, as you  have the 4x4 on the weakest part of the cement block, with only an inch of cement transferring the weight of the tractor to............air. Cement block should be turned the other way or the 4x4 should be turned so it rests on the solid sides of the block.those solid sides will transfer the tractor weight down to the ground.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 2, 2018)

Yah, the physics of it wasn't the best.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 3, 2018)

Well, 3 days under my belt at TSC. Purchased a 5/8" dia. hitch pin and some feed on my way out today, and got my 15% employee discount. It's a biweekly pay system, so partial check next Friday, but with the discount today, it kinda felt like getting "paid".


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 3, 2018)

Reminds me of of slaughterhouse that I worked at.....we were never out of meat....ya could get in on tuesday and deducted from ck on friday......and we paid store price for it.....


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2018)

Now that's a great job. Getting paid for something that you like to do, getting a 15% discount on things that you need for your place and being able to help people. Really happy for you!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 4, 2018)

Even if you don't love the job, I think you will like it enough to be able to appreciate the discounts, and hopefully you have a decent manager that keeps things well in hand so not difficult to work for. 
One of the stores close to me is a joke as for keeping things in stock, finding stuff their inventory says they have, and so on.  Lot of turn over there.

Hope it continues to go positively for you.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 6, 2018)

My week old kits. Actually in the white's case, you might be able to see a spindly leg sticking out kicking. Once the doe was in and positioned, it dove under and just kept kicking while attempting to nurse.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 6, 2018)

I’d tell you the spotted ones are cute but since they are destined to be food, I’ll just tell you that they look good and I’m glad they are thriving.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 6, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’d tell you the spotted ones are cute but since they are destined to be food, I’ll just tell you that they look good and I’m glad they are thriving.


I don't think Dave suffers much from the "cute syndrome"...he's been raising, butchering and eating cull/old breeders and younger edibles for a long time now.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 6, 2018)

Fortunately for me, they outgrow the cuteness. They are still a handsome animal at processing age, but not that cute babyish look when it's time to dispatch them. Or I don't think I could do it.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 7, 2018)

I have always felt that way about the pigs and the chickens.  So very cute as babies, there is nothing more adorable and so much fun to watch as baby pigs just a week or two old, but by the time they hit 30-40 lbs, I was so ready for them to be gone or grown up.  Probably had something to do with always finding a hole to get out at that age/size.  Same with chicks, they go through that awkward/ugly stage of feathering in, etc., before they hit their grown up feathered in, attractive stage.... even the lambs are so cute then get half grown and I am okay with them being food....  I wanted to raise rex rabbits for their pelts, and meat, but can find no one to kill them and I don't know if I could.  I can do a quick .22 shot but don't think I can do the blunt force knock in the head.  I have done chickens, but the plucking is as bad as the throat cutting, if I had a plucker I probably would, but  have a neighbor that does his own and doesn't mind doing my 10 or so at a time when he is doing his for a small price.  I am in no way able to do a steer/beef myself, and am perfectly willing to pay someone else to get it done and returned vacuum packed and frozen.   I have put down an animal before, and could do it, but the cutting up of something of that size is more than I want to tackle.  It also is partly being alone to do it. My son isn't into the "sustainable thing" like I am.  But he has so many things on his plate, I don't get bent out of shape.  If there is/was someone else doing it, he has always been more than willing to help, so I know he could/would if needed.  He has hunted and all but it is not a burning desire like some.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 8, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’d tell you the spotted ones are cute but since they are destined to be food, I’ll just tell you that they look good and I’m glad they are thriving.



I wanted to say "awww, so cute!" but what WH said. They are all cute when they are babies, until they grow up.
I have never butchered any animals before.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 8, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> but don't think I can do the blunt force knock in the head.


I never used the 'blunt force to head" thing. A strike to the back of the neck just behind their ears. We did several hundred in one day in ag class when I was a teenager, and that is the procedure I followed the rest of my life. 

We all got in trouble later that day, as we were supposed to take the buckets of guts, heads etc down the rr tracks o the bay for the crabs and turtles to eat (this was the mid 60s...you could still do stuff like that) but decided to throw them way up in the big oak trees that grew behind the ag building and along the parking lot. 

It wasn't long before hordes of buzzards showed up for the feast, and pooped all over the cars parked nearby as well as dropping some rabbit gut remains on some of the cars and they pooped all over the ag greenhouse.
(we never did that again...)


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 8, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> I have put down an animal before, and could do it, but the cutting up of something of that size is more than I want to tackle. It also is partly being alone to do it



AGREE!    This goat is even one I wished the butcher had time for.  It is a lot of work.  Skin the chickens, don't pluck.  Unless you want to bake or fry for crisp skin, etc.  A set-up to do neighbor actually dispatched and butchered for me, plus major cuts.  I have dividing & pkg to complete this AM.

Let's face it....several bunnies are a lot of work!  That's a full day.  Very few around me who do any.  Still a couple out there.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 8, 2018)

That's funny GB... I can only imagine the reaction of those folks whose cars were festooned with either blood, guts, or vulture crap. Any and all of which can and will eat the paint. sweet!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 8, 2018)

Back of the neck, head, all the "same" to me in that I don't think I can hit them in the correct place with the force needed... just me.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2018)

I have bred my CT doe. She is so domestic that she acted and raised like any of my other does. Since I don't palpate, I'll find out in a few weeks if it took.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 12, 2018)

What does palate mean?  Sorry but have never had rabbits and that term isn't something I'm familiar with.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2018)

I edited it to palpate. Probably a better method than taste testing.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 12, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> That's funny GB... I can only imagine the reaction of those folks whose cars were festooned with either blood, guts, or vulture crap. Any and all of which can and will eat the paint. sweet!



Students and faculty, but the car makers used real steel and real paint in those days. Still...it didn't go over well.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 13, 2018)

We have our little electric stove in the living room that looks like a small wood burning stove. It has a thermostat and kicks on/off, so doesn't run constant. When it cooled down here this week, we used it in mornings to take the chill off. We had frost yesterday morning and this morning. The heater was keeping it 70 in the living room, but the rest of the rooms kept dipping, so the LP furnace was kicked on. We play the game too, trying to see how long we can wait to fire up the furnace. But, I see no sense in everyone sitting in here cold. We usually go with 70degs year round, AC and heat. We literally went with no Fall and went from 89degs to a high of 57 the next day. Today it stayed in the 40's and lows around 34degs. I love Fall, but it went to almost late November weather over night.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 13, 2018)

How is the TSC job going??


----------



## greybeard (Oct 13, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> We usually go with 70degs year round,



I would find that temperature 'uncomfortable'. 
We try to keep it between 75-78 in spring thru early fall, and maybe a few degrees cooler in fall and winter.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 13, 2018)

I would at low to mid 70's in the winter. From the heat, "shock" going out into colder weather and the massive fuel bill.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 13, 2018)

We keep our thermometer at 69 or 70 during the winter and 72 or 73 during summer. 

@Bruce what do you keep yours at during winter??


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 14, 2018)

During the winter we keep out thermostat at 68 or 69. For fall we keep it at 64 or 65.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 14, 2018)

I do ~74 in the summer with AC but only when outside temp is above say 80 or if it's real humid/raining. In spring/fall, I try to leave both heat and AC off completely. If it's going to be warm days, I'll open windows at night to let cool air in and close them during the day. If going to be cool evenings I'll open windows during the day to heat the house and close them at night. Once again, rain kinda makes me alter that some. In the winter I try to use the wood stove with the ceiling fans. Don't use the heat pump until the outside temp dips well below freezing.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 14, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> In the winter I try to use the wood stove with the ceiling fans. Don't use the heat pump until the outside temp dips well below freezing.


I would think you would want to use the wood stove when it is "really" cold and use the heat pump when it is milder. They work less efficiently the colder the outside air is.



Wehner Homestead said:


> We keep our thermometer at 69 or 70 during the winter and 72 or 73 during summer.
> 
> @Bruce what do you keep yours at during winter??


We set the low mark to 55° at night, 65° during the day though DW thinks the bedroom should be 50° BRRRRRRRR
The woodstove in the living/dining room keeps it warmer though it can go below 60° on cold nights after the wood burns out. We do have floor heat in the downstairs bathroom that keeps it at 68°. Just have to remember to keep the door shut. I do NOT want to heat the house with electricity!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 14, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I would think you would want to use the wood stove when it is "really" cold and use the heat pump when it is milder. They work less efficiently the colder the outside air is.
> 
> 
> We set the low mark to 55° at night, 65° during the day though DW thinks the bedroom should be 50° BRRRRRRRR
> The woodstove in the living/dining room keeps it warmer though it can go below 60° on cold nights after the wood burns out. We do have floor heat in the downstairs bathroom that keeps it at 68°. Just have to remember to keep the door shut. I do NOT want to heat the house with electricity!



I can only imagine with living that far north. Don’t even want to think about Alaska!

We have central air with a heat pump and a gas furnace backup. When the gas kicks on, the vents will almost burn you! We didn’t even use a full tank last year. Definitely saves on fuel cost!

ETA: DD2 still crawls most of the time in the house unless she has her braces on and she has poor nerve development in her lower extremities so she can’t tell when they are cold. Part of the reason for the more tolerable temps is for her sake!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 14, 2018)

The wood stove can keep the place warm until the outside temp drops to around zero (or below - heaven forbid). At that point, the stove can't keep up so using the heat pump in addition is the only real choice. I use the stove vice the heat pump before that point as it is sufficient & to save electricity.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 15, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I do ~74 in the summer with AC but only when outside temp is above say 80 or if it's real humid/raining. In spring/fall, I try to leave both heat and AC off completely. If it's going to be warm days, I'll open windows at night to let cool air in and close them during the day. If going to be cool evenings I'll open windows during the day to heat the house and close them at night. Once again, rain kinda makes me alter that some. In the winter I try to use the wood stove with the ceiling fans. Don't use the heat pump until the outside temp dips well below freezing.



We can't leave windows open at night here very often. Too much humidity and mildew will start. Sometimes.. in the fall or a mild winter day when the barometric pressure is high and sky clear...maybe.

When I lived in San Angelo tho, a completely different story. All ya had to worry about was dust blowing in.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 15, 2018)

I hear ya GB... lots more humidity down where you are now, and further south near the coast than up here (for the most part). I mean I have the AC on right now because of the humidity. Even though it's 66° outside right now, the dew point is 65, it's foggy, and we've had T-storms nearby and rain off and on all day. The inside temp when I switched the AC on was 77/78°. I'll turn it back off here before I got to bed, but no open windows tonight.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 15, 2018)

Our highs today were in the 40's, and supposed to get down to 32degs tonight.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 15, 2018)

its wet and cold here and I already don't like winter   44* with misty rain.  brrrrrr.
so how are things at TS?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 15, 2018)

Pretty good. They offer 401K to PTers, so may take advantage if that. They will match up to 6% of my own savings to come directly out of my earnings. I am mainly throwing feed bags and helping customers.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 15, 2018)

as an old retiree my best advice is to take advantage of their 401k and save, save, save every penny you can.  SS doesn't give you much to live on.  glad you're liking it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2018)

goatgurl said:


> as an old retiree my best advice is to take advantage of their 401k and save, save, save every penny you can.  SS doesn't give you much to live on.  glad you're liking it.



I'll definitely second that.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 15, 2018)

goatgurl said:


> save, save, save every penny you can. SS doesn't give you much to live on. glad you're liking it.



So very true!   But, I'm glad to have it.   There's no "wiggle room" if that's all you have.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm glad that you are liking your job.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 16, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> They will match up to 6% of my own savings to come directly out of my earnings.


Yep go for it. Free money from them and your part is not taxed by the feds. Don't know about your state.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 16, 2018)

@Pastor Dave ;  second, third, and fourth it.  You will not notice the money taken out of your check if you do at least the 6% that they match.  That's what I do with my job milk testing because I was investing in cows instead of putting more in the 401k.  So I do what they match as that is free money from them and as stated, your contribution is tax free now and will be taxed at a lower rate once you decide to retire and draw it as it is assumed you will be making less after you retire.  (Gee that's hard to imagine!!!)

Anyway, anything is better than nothing and really, you will not notice it out of your check since you have just started and getting a check is more than you had a month ago.

My SS will be about 3/4 th of what I make testing, and I figure that I will be okay on that plus a couple hundred monthly from my 401k. Plus add in that I will not be spending near the gas money I do now for all the traveling I do.  And I am not giving up all my farms, turning a couple over to another tester because I can not keep up with the faster milking since they doubled the capacity of the milking parlor. There will be a few that will be selling out in the next few years, so some will just "disappear" from my list. I will be easing out of testing, and hope to quit in a few years. So the SS will be "extra" money for a year or two, and I plan to try to put some/most of it aside for the future anyway.

Then there is whatever I make off my cattle.  A couple years ago, it was a fair amount, and I was adding some cattle.  Right now it is not as great, but I have also been adding cows as I can afford them as the prices are really cheap.  I look for the cattle market to stay fairly flat for another 1-2 years, then feeder prices to creep up and cull cows to improve.  I am hoping that in about 2-5 years, prices will come back up quite a bit and I will be able to talk my son into selling off about half and take advantage of it;  if it does anything like it did in 2012-2014.  Pay off a bunch of stuff and then be able to keep what we want, and maybe build a bit.  But right now, adding cheap bred cows, and feeding and calving them out will give us calves to sell in late 2019 or 2020.  That is when I am hoping prices will start to rise.  We'll see.  I might be way off, but with the feeder prices right now, these cheap bred cows will still make a little, if nothing changes much.  
I can always eat them.......


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 16, 2018)

Glad you're liking the job. Definitely take advantage of the 401K match.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 16, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> My SS will be about 3/4 th of what I make testing


75% ??? That would be lovely. Mine, if I wait another 4 years to full retirement age, will be about 36%. If I wait until I'm 70 it will be 46% of what I was making when I stopped working.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 16, 2018)

I do know pastors that continue to supply small churches during their retirement and I hope to still be able to do that when I get to that point. Some denominations are good abt setting up retirement provisions for their retired clergy, but in mine being independent, it's up to me. I had the option of opting out of SS when became ordained in 2006, but since had already put 15 yrs into it already, decided not to forfeit it.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 16, 2018)

@Bruce , maybe it is good that I never made alot of money.  I live on about $1300 - 1500 a month take home now, and that is including all my non-taxable travel pay etc..   Then I spend "my own money" on gas etc.   My SS will run about 1100 month, before they take out my "medicare" costs.
  So maybe I am a bit off because if they take out my part B medicare, that will leave me with about $950 a month, plus what I have to pay for "part D" (drug coverage).  I guess if you are figuring gross, with what they take out for my contribution to medical (we pay part)  plus what I put into 401k and my health savings account then it will be about 1/2.  But in 2 months my health savings contributions will end (can't continue to contribute when you get medicare) so that'll be more in my pocket as well as my portion of my health ins;  but they will be taxable so I will lose a little there.    I kinda figured those 2 will be about equal to what I will pay for medicare instead. 
  That said, my "cattle income" has been put back into more cattle, or feed for what I have; I buy all my grain for my nurse cows, and any alfalfa hay I feed.  The grass hay/rolls are from the farm.  I put in alot of hours so I figure that I "earn the hay my beef cows eat". My "cattle money"   has funded all the "non-conventional treatment" that I have tried for my joints like PRP and such. None of that is covered anyway, and I presently have $6,000 deductible. I never have met over $5-600 of that in a year so it is useless unless I have a catastophic event.  If it even covered 50% of the "ALTERNATIVE TYPE TREATMENTS"  I have had I would be happy as a clam. 
I have no debt beyond about $3,000 in cc debt that will get paid off as soon as I sell a few calves as I bought some very MARKED WAY DOWN poultry pens at TSC, so that when I do slow down a bit, I will have some places to put more of my purebred chickens as I plan to expand a bit.  I bought my 2000 forester cash, my 2 older ford rangers cash and unless I win the lottery, will not buy another new vehicle.  I try to squirrel away money when I can.  I have a garden, raise most of my own vegs and buy in bulk and can and/or freeze. Put a beef in the freezer every 12-18 months,  just did 13 broiler chickens, my own animals.  I am actually looking at a freeze drier now as the longevity of the food is supposed to be superior.  It would be a "big expense" for me.  I just recently  bought 2 more bred cows as investment and am looking at 2 guernsey heifers, bred 6 months for purchase. I invested $3500 in a registered bull this spring for breeding.   I have a couple of cows to weed out in the spring.  I shop at Goodwill alot, don't need anymore "dress clothes" , get jeans and such, but do buy alot of books.  I haven't had TV for the last 5 years, but might see about getting an antennae for after retirement, to be able to enjoy some of what I have missed.  I pay my car ins a year at a time for the reduced costs.  Because I don't drive new(er) it is not high.  I want to find a place for me to retire to, in the 100,000 range, and figure that in 6-8 years I can have it paid for if cattle prices do what I think, or else it will take me 10-15. That would be a mtg payment instead of rent, so I figure pretty much a wash.  I am on my son's cell phone plan, an extra $12 or 15 a month, with a flip phone.  May go to a "high tech" one, if I can use it to provide my internet service instead of the dsl through the phone company. 
I have never had alot, and have done my share of struggling.  Until, I totally retire, I will keep some farms to test so the SS check will be extra money for now, to put away or invest in cattle or something.  
All this saying that maybe my estimates were off, so that my SS will be about 1/2 instead of 75% of my take home pay.  I can adjust.  I just turned 65 and have no intention to wait to my "full retirement age of 66" , for the few extra $$ per month.  And although I come from  very "long lived" genetics,  lots of 90's and 100's on both sides,  if I die at 75 then I will only get 10 years of my SS for all those years paid in.  I'd rather get a little less for a lot longer.  They say it takes 7-10 years to come out equal between taking less sooner, or more later by waiting.  It might not be there or be greatly reduced down the road, so I'm going after it now.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 16, 2018)

Sorry @Pastor Dave , I kinda hijacked your journal thread....


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 16, 2018)

I think most of us have hijacked @Pastor Dave 's thread at one point or another.   Jan - I think you have a good handle on what you have to look forward to.  We found there was more money available that we planned for due a lot to the money not being spent while working and living in a city but we have no mortgage so that makes it easier.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 16, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> So the SS will be "extra" money for a year or two, and I plan to try to put some/most of it aside for the future anyway.



Remember that they will take $1 for every 2 earned over their allocated amount believe it's $15,400 now.  Don't remember because once 70, that all stops...I've been there a while. 

As to not waiting for a tiny more $, don't wait!   DH didn't wait & passed away 4 yrs later.   You never know!

ALSO -- VA is expanding their Medicaid coverages, beginning Jan 1, 2019.  Check into that because a single will be able to get coverage, along with Medicare coverage, if under certain income  (16,754 annual).  That could help by paying for drugs & dropping that cost from Medicare.   It would also assist with co-pays.  Currently Medicare A&B are $133 mo, going up $2 in Jan.

Anyone retiring or there, check to see if you State offers any type of such coverage.   Also check for local county reductions in RE Tax for seniors.  While some freeze or reduce, some tally & collect later, some don't.   My county offers a discount -- never to repay! -- for seniors based on their income.  I get $1000 a year in reduced taxes!

Sometimes knowing what can be obtained is as good as anything else.  I can work less and do fine with some of these programs.  It's "money in the bank".  Of course, you have to be frugal but, hey.....always have.

I'm hoping some of these things can help Pastor Dave, also.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 16, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> They say it takes 7-10 years to come out equal between taking less sooner, or more later by waiting. It might not be there or be greatly reduced down the road, so I'm going after it now.


I believe the break even point between starting to collect at the earliest possible (age 62) and waiting until 70 is age 81 or 82. And for those that start early, if they don't NEED the money to live on can invest it in something and 'recover' some of those $$ they would get if they waited. Plus, those saved $$/invested assets can be left to the kids, charities etc. When you croak, only your spouse can still collect on your SS.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 17, 2018)

@Mini Horses ;  I was aware of the limits on income, but according to the rep I talked to at SS the amount allowed to earn will be going up in 2019.  She said it will go up to 44,000 .... I thought it was a mistake, but she said no, that was what it will be.  That is why I decided to wait to Jan to start as I have earned well above the 15,400 this year, and if started now, they would hold at least 2 "paychecks" from SS instead of the one they hold normally.  So if I started it now, I would not get anything before the first of the year anyway.  It just seemed easier to wait the couple months, start out with a clean slate in January, with the increased allowed amount which I have never reached in any year I worked.  Milk testing doesn't pay alot but the flexibility has been one of the things I really liked over the years.  I will look into the medicaid stuff....I swear it takes a philadelphia lawyer to figure out "how to retire".....
I don't use any drugs, or have any real health issues;  except for needing to lose some weight.  But will have to do something about these joint issues, and if I don't get any relief from the proposed stem cell treatment I want to try, then am looking at replacements.  I do have a fair amount of arthritis, and my poor chiropractor works on me to try to keep me somewhat mobile and functional.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 17, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> ....I swear it takes a philadelphia lawyer to figure out "how to retire".....



It does!  But every little bit on adds up.  I don't need the medical or RX but, one day I might.   Plus some of these things provide some dental & vision pay outs.  So, normal stuff...not sickie.

Yeah, the limits for earning keep going up -- and SHOULD!!  I haven't kept up with the amounts for a while.

At 70 you can earn a mil and not lose any of your SSA benefits.  I still work (Yes, the flex schedule is only reason I can/do manage it).   And I found a note from SSA in the mail today.   Since I work and contribute, they miscalculated my benefits this year.  I should have gotten a $4. per month increase Jan, 2018 because they failed to include my 2017 earnings in their calculations.   So, they put $36 in my checking and will begin an increase of $4 in my benefits next check    At least they do recalculate!   Let's see, at $4 per month, hmmmm….in a couple more years it will add up to a burger & fries  each month.    So be it!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 20, 2018)

I have been working, coming home and having supper(for the afternoon til Close shifts) or coming home after a day shift and doing some chores, sleeping, and running errands or doing family things on days off. So far, no Saturdays or Sundays. It hasn't been too bad, but haven't found much time lately for BYH. Today I mowed, dumped some rabbit catch pans, and drove the tractor around a little. I didn't get much of a chance to try it out after replacing the fuel line and drive belt. It's running pretty well.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2018)

We will miss you being here as much, but we know that life goes on and it cost money. Having a part time job is good for you, the house hold finances and your family.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 20, 2018)

A big question is are you still enjoying it?  I hope so anyway.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 21, 2018)

and the beat goes on, lottie, dottie de.  hoping you're still liking it enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 22, 2018)

Dang this thing call job getting in the way of BYH time! Hope it's still going good for you. No Saturday or Sunday is a plus!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruce said:


> When you croak, only your spouse can still collect on your SS.


Unless you have disabled children or minor children.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 22, 2018)

True.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 24, 2018)

I still like the job. I pretty much know what to expect now even though I am still learning where things are, etc. I should do ok as long as my back and knees hold out.
I keep saying that I am getting paid to work out.

 I have done enough exercise and working out throwing alooooot of feed bags that I hit my half way weight loss mark. I am rewarding myself (and the fam) with Pizza King this Friday. The boys are off school for end of 9 weeks and parent/teacher conferences.

And, it has been nice having some breathing room financially and getting things paid off. So far, so good. Thanks for the well-wishes.

Edit: *Pizza King is an Indiana tradition from the 1950's that even as a chain restaurant, is THE BEST pizza in Indiana. I have no idea if it tastes like New York style or Chicago style, but it is my favorite.*


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 24, 2018)

When I was building fence, there was a couple of guys that would wince whenever they saw me come in since for almost 3 months, every trip was devoted to fence supplies.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 24, 2018)

When I was building fence there was one guy that would ask how my fence project was going. He was suitably impressed by how much fencing materials I could get in and on my Prius.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh, yeah. I hear that a lot: Customer needs assistance in side lot for fencing, water troughs, wood posts, t-posts, dog houses, riding mowers, rubber floor mats, whatever doesn't fit inside.

Customer needs assistance at the front for load out.

Customer needs assistance with propane fill.

This actually does break up the day's worth of unloading trucks and throwing feed bags onto racks.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2018)

Pizza King, Indiana style, sounds good enough to me! Locally we have a Doc's pizza, he has a total of two stores. Good pizza. New York or Chicago doesn't ring my bell, never been to either place.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 24, 2018)

I do not know if Pizza King made it into other states, but if I lived elsewhere, I would have to have it if I returned to visit.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 25, 2018)

I think New York style pizza is super thin crust, if you can't fold it, it isn't pizza. 
And Chicago is very thick crust. I prefer mine in the middle!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 25, 2018)

I personally love BOTH styles AND the ones in the middle.   A true NY crust is thin & crispy and is firm enough that you can hold a slice and the crust will bend but not "break", spilling/sliding all the toppings off. When you fold it lengthwise down the middle, it turns it into like a "V" shaped "scoop" to hold all those delicious toppings while you eat it.  The Chitown style deep dish is just carb overload and ohhhhhh so good  Great for folks who like bread products as well as pizza toppings. The caramelized crust around the outside that "crunches" when you bite through it is amazing...  Thinking I'll hit up a Domino's for lunch... traditional crust, 3 meat pizza  $7.99 take out every day


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 25, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I do not know if Pizza King made it into other states, but if I lived elsewhere, I would have to have it if I returned to visit.


I've never seen a Pizza King around here.



Bruce said:


> I think New York style pizza is super thin crust, if you can't fold it, it isn't pizza.
> And Chicago is very thick crust.


I think so too. I'm not picky, I like them both.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 25, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I think New York style pizza is super thin crust, if you can't fold it, it isn't pizza.
> And Chicago is very thick crust. I prefer mine in the middle!


That, would be Cleveland......where starving & desperate people go to eat.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 25, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Bruce (Oct 25, 2018)

Wife's cousin's older daughter lives a pebbles throw north of Cleveland. I'll have someone to visit when I'm eating that "in between" pizza


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 25, 2018)

We like a super thin crispy crust and Walmart recently started carrying a new line under the brand name California Pizza Kitchen that does not have yeast so Teresa can finally have a store bought pizza again.  Our home made is good but opening a box and turning on the oven is a good thing every once in awhile.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 25, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Wife's cousin's older daughter lives a pebbles throw north of Cleveland.


Intentionally?
Or did you mean she lives on a luxury yacht  in Lake Erie........


----------



## Bruce (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh, guess it is a pebbles throw WEST of Cleveland, Lakewood.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 31, 2018)

We had our Pizza King pizza Friday night. It was definitely a worthwhile reward for the current progress in weight loss.

Weaned two litters yesterday and have one due the first of next week.

Tried to winterize the garage that houses most all my tools/motorized equipment, hay, straw, and rabbits. Put the tractor on my utility trailer parked at the East side of the garage and covered with a tarp for winter. It was just a little short of totally covering the rear end and 3pt hitch. I split a feed sack up the middle and draped it over my Cat-0 3pt hitch for extra protection from the elements. I plan to come back with a larger tarp and cover the whole trailer to keep the wood floor dry too. If it's nice enough in November, I could back it off the trailer, but as it gets closer to freezing weather, I will disconnect the batteries and put them in the basement.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 2, 2018)

Today I placed a nest box in with CT. It's her first kindle, so anxious to see what is produced with my NZW buck.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 2, 2018)

I get a three day period at the end of the month to get 20% off merchandise at TSC and 40%(up to $100) off on one item. Planning on a pull behind, gravity/friction operated hay rake with 6 tine wheels for atv's, utv's, and subcompact tractors.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 2, 2018)

Sounds like the TSC job will really help you to get your "farming operation" situated and things more functional for you.  I am really glad that you are able to make this work to your advantage.  We do miss your more frequent postings, but well understand.  Also, realize that most all hay rakes are ground driven/friction driven.  The side delivery rakes are driven from the wheel that turns the shaft, that turns the roller bar.  The wheel rakes are strictly driven by the force of them being pulled against the ground.  It is alot better than needing anything that is operated off a pto shaft.   It will really make your "hay making operation" alot better.  So glad for you.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 2, 2018)

I have a wish list for my hay operations. The little acre I do is all by hand. Knock it down with my weed eater, rake by hand, turn over rows by hand, and use a stationary hand fed baler.

The pull behind rake is first thing I'm checking off the list. I am looking at a 6-8hp walk behind push trimmer to make the job a little easier, and on this site some time back there was an ad for barneswelding.com or something similar, for a stationary vertical hand fed baler at a weld company in FL that would make a better, tighter square bale, more standard in size. Until I get a bigger tractor with pto and a drum or sickle mower, and pull behind baler, these additions wished for will make things so much better and easier.

You may have guessed, I have today off from TSC.  Go back in tomorrow 10 to 4.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 2, 2018)

How is the combination of TSC hours and the "pastoring"  working out?  Are things also going along well with the family?  I am sure your boys are missing you some;  are any of them in school yet?  
It is always a juggling act with working and home life and farming life;   and you are stretched with being a pastor also.  I give you alot of credit for doing the juggling and having it work out so far.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 2, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I get a three day period at the end of the month to get 20% off merchandise at TSC and 40%(up to $100) off on one item


Sweet!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 2, 2018)

We have taken advantage of their coupons as much as we can.  When we were buying our fencing materials we got a 15% off coupon over Veteran's Day.  We spent a little over $1500 that day so it was a great savings.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks @farmerjan 
So far, so good. It has made doing Sunday preparation tighter to fit in. My boys are in third grade and kindergarten. They seem to be handling it pretty well. Most of my shifts have been 6 hours or less, so when I do afternoons til close, I see them in the mornings and tell them I won't be home til they're in bed, but I'll see them again in the morning. I've only been doing 15-23 hours a week at TSC.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 4, 2018)

That is a decent amount for a part time job. And you get those great discount benefits!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 4, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Planning on a pull behind, gravity/friction operated hay rake with 6 tine wheels for atv's, utv's, and subcompact tractors.



This sounds like something I might find useful.  Do you have a pic/part number so I can check it out?   Of course, I'd LOVE the discount, too but...being a neighbors member, I do get those discounts!   I cut small areas and would love to do some "hand baling"  for saving the growth.  I have a cutter, like you mention (I think)   A string cutter on wheels?  Have a tractor but, haying equipment way out of price range  & use needs.

Good to hear things are going well with work and weight.      Congrats on those new bunnies, too!  Just think, each one cost less because of your discounts!   

I watch for your occasional posts -- we miss you but, understand working hours.  We have them, too.  Sometimes my 2 PT jobs + farm will limit my time to post.    Check in often as you can.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 4, 2018)

Yard Tuff 60" v-style
acreage rake or 48" 6 wheel vs. 4 wheel
60" Sku: 440803099 $299 regularly $399
48" Sku: 126511699 $199 regularly $299

There's also an inline 55" by Yard Tuff that accepts weights $299 regularly $399


Try barnesweldingshop.com for the baler I mentioned. Makes a 13"W x 12"D x 26"L bale in abt 90 secs.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks!  I'll check them out.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 12, 2018)

I love those cute hay rakes.  Exactly what I want!!  Will save & buy this Spring.    I didn't even know they had these available.   Love it       Then there's the raking into a pile to bale.
May have to work on that somehow, LOL.  May have to see if my sweeper will handle the longer pieces.....maybe adjust the opening at sweep...hmmm.  Will try that on some I have on ground to see.  Such ideas!


Looked at the baler, nice but it's almost same as one I've got plans for DS to make for me.   With wood extras here, probably only need to buy one sheet of plywood to make it...&/or some metal hooks, screws, etc. Metal would be great but, some metal corners on the back sides would offer support and still cost effective.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't know if you got your hay rake yet.  I did look them up on the TSC website.  Much like the larger ones we use on the farm.  One suggestion.  Get the V-rake, not the in-line one.  Both cover approximately the same "area" but with the V you are only raking about 1/2 the distance to the middle.  You will lose less hay/grass if it does not have to travel so much distance.  With the pieces being smaller, they will get "lost"  more easily if they have to get raked over a 4 foot plus distance, turning them over more times, to one side; than if they get raked about 25 inches in towards the center.  We use the V- rake on most all the 2nd cutting as the hay is shorter, and it will rake the hay more cleanly into the center than for it to turn over more times to one side.  
One thing I don't understand is why they say one side can be raised to make a windrow.... by raking it to one side with the inline, or to the center with the V-rake,  it is in a windrow.
If they work halfway decently, they are a pretty good deal for small areas like you are wanting to do.  Neat.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 13, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> One thing I don't understand is why they say one side can be raised to make a windrow.... by raking it to one side with the inline, or to the center with the V-rake, it is in a windrow.


If you take one side off or raise it on the Vee rake, you just have a mine inline. 
I suspect they are suggesting to raise (or remove one side because they've had complaints about results like this:



 

Or in the case of the inline, so (as you said) you don't lose so much as the grass travels the full length of the rake. 

You know yourself tho, even with a real full sized wheel rake, there's a learning curve and even experienced hayers will occasionally ball up the rake.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 13, 2018)

I imagine there will be "balls" of grass at my place    but, I'm pretty good at doing puzzles so I believe an hour or so & it will be reasonably smooth going.   Small operation for this here but, at the price worth salvaging some grasses that are generally just rotting.   It's the old adage "more time than money".  So physical labor and small quantity is ok. 

But the rake into rows for turning is huge time element.   I have a walk behind string cutter, a large sweeper and thinking I can make this work.

Pastor Dave, with only rabbits -- the huge expense of hay equipment for a tractor is obscene.   These small devices should give you way more than you need.  I can get enough to supplement my herd of goats & minis, which is wonderful!    Better than just bushhog & rot all the time.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes @greybeard , I do see what you are getting at.  Yes I have had a few times where it will ball up like that with the v-rake.  Of course, with the big v-rake we use, you simply hit the lever and raise the arms with the wheels with the hydraulics.  Sometimes if there is a big clump it will just get balled up.  Happens more often with first cutting and going a little too fast and hitting a big clump that the tedder or the discbine left.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 13, 2018)

Can the angle of the wheels be changed? Perhaps a less tight V?


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 13, 2018)

You can change the "size of the opening" on the full size v-rakes but I don't see much for adjustment on the small one but until you have one in front of you, I couldn't say.  The in-line one would definitely work better for thicker/longer pieces of grass.  But they will also get clogged too and only backing up and taking a "smaller swath" will help that. So there are several pluses and minus.  I was mostly thinking that if the cut grass pieces were small, then the v would collect more of it.  Again, we mostly only use if for the 2nd cutting where the height of the grass is half or less of the 1st cutting was.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 13, 2018)

The info on site (lot of looking to find it all) says arms are adjustable for width & height, plus can be reversed and used as an actual dethatcher. 

My sweeper has ability to be offset to pull, so with that & some sweeper brush adjustment, I believe I can sweep it up & at least take it to the hand baler.    it's work but, so are most chores.  The saving in time to turn & row with this is wonderful.  If sweeper works, heck I'm good!  Almost a fun project -- first time anyway.  Overall I can see a good amount of production for my little operation & $$$ savings, for the cost of the rake.   I'm excited to know these small ones are available.

Have a location with a LOT of pine and they will allow us to rake and take.  But this will let it dry the dampness before sweeping.  Nice.  DD uses pine around her rose beds.  10-15 bales!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2018)

Well, CT left me with one stillborn kit out of first kindle. I should have rebred afterward when hormones were at highest, but didn't want a December kindle. Gonna wait til February for a March kindle.



 



On the bright side:
Rabbit sausage patties for breakfast.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2018)

Sorry about the stillborn. Glad to see you found a little time to check in


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2018)

Yah. It's nice to find time to check in. No need to say it's been busy around here. Preplanning Advent season. Gearing up for Thanksgiving. Squeezing in cleaning in the rabbit shed on days off from TSC. Still trying to maintain normal family schedule and activities. 

I am still learning the job and where things go at TSC. We pack things into tight quadrants and sections. The handheld scanners do a pretty good job indicating where to put things. A lot of it is repetition and memorization. Our policy is to carry basic supplies to repair or replace common items customers expect to use "out here", but we just don't supply every part or piece an item uses. Sometimes it needs to be ordered or purchased from a specialty shop dealing in just that item. Another thing I am discovering is that if you are wearing that red vest, some feel you are an expert on all the items carried. I try to say if I don't know abt an item, but will look it up or ask another team member.

I still go in feeling pretty good abt the job. There is so few enployees at a TSC that they do become work family and we get along pretty well. Most of us are part time with just a few full time.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 17, 2018)

I wish that all of those that didn't know the answer to something would say so.  Most do but I've had a couple that gave me outright wrong info that could have cost money if I had accepted the info as true.  Several TSC folks are also neighbors so that is a good thing.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2018)

I wish you worked at my TSC!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 17, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Well, CT left me with one stillborn kit out of first kindle. I should have rebred afterward when hormones were at highest, but didn't want a December kindle. Gonna wait til February for a March kindle.
> 
> View attachment 54808
> 
> ...


Never had rabbit sausage but i bet they were good


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 17, 2018)

I haven't had rabbit sausage either and come to think of it, I haven't had lamb sausage either.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 17, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I haven't had rabbit sausage either and come to think of it, I haven't had lamb sausage either.


Guess we'll be seeing some lamb sausages in your journal very soon


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I try to say if I don't know about an item, but will look it up or ask another team member.


GOOD! It really irks me when someone doesn't know the answer but won't say so and tries to sell you something or spends 10 minutes dragging you around the store looking for something that MIGHT be what you need.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 20, 2018)

Bruce said:


> GOOD! It really irks me when someone doesn't know the answer but won't say so and tries to sell you something or spends 10 minutes dragging you around the store looking for something that MIGHT be what you need.


Irks me too!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 25, 2018)

Had a good week leading to Thanksgiving. Worked hard to get ready for Black Friday, visited with Mom and my sister at our house Thursday, worked a busy Friday, and went abt an hour North for a family dinner on Saturday. Busy today, and going back to TSC again tomorrow. After Christmas we will cut back the length of our hours some  and not open as early or stay open as late.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 25, 2018)

Guess I need to look at our local TSC hours....in case.
Glad you had time to visit with family.  I sure with the added work hours you find time very limited some weeks. Good to get an update.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 25, 2018)

Glad you had a few minutes to update us.  I am sure it will be crazy at TSC until Christmas, and more responsibilities with your church too.  Hope you can enjoy it and not get too stressed,  and we will be glad for you to have the extra hours/money now with looking forward to a little let up in the new year.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 26, 2018)

Hadn't thought about the Black Friday thing for the employees. Unlike us, you don't have the option to say HECK NO!!!! to going into the fray.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2018)

I kinda like Black Friday shopping, but didn't want anything this year.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 27, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Had a good week leading to Thanksgiving. Worked hard to get ready for Black Friday, visited with Mom and my sister at our house Thursday, worked a busy Friday, and went abt an hour North for a family dinner on Saturday. Busy today, and going back to TSC again tomorrow. After Christmas we will cut back the length of our hours some  and not open as early or stay open as late.


Good to hear from you and glad that you had some time for a family visit.
I dislike shopping at the stores, except for grocery shop, that I like. I prefer online shopping because I know what I want and can easily find it. But I don't really shop much


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 13, 2018)

Decided to check in. Was pretty busy following Black Friday, even after being told to expect less hours.

Had some snow...
I know the Southern States are finishing up some mess too.

My DS2 asked me to take his picture the other day when "we" were doing chores so the folks at TSC would know what he looks like.
Jill and I had a nice Christmas party with TSC Sunday night at Sal's, an authentic Italian restaurant in town. It was fun and the food was great!

Today, cooking some Scrapple for all you Easterners or Penn-Dutch descendants.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 13, 2018)

CUTE KID !!!!!!  Yeah, I LOVE SCRAPPLE, PON_HOSS , whatever it is called in the different local markets....
I am sure you have been busy and will probably stay that way up to close to Christmas, then right after for the Post Christmas return/sales.  Then maybe slow down a little but then will be gearing up for the "SPRING" .... Glad things are still going well. Did you get your "rake" for your grass/hay?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 13, 2018)

TSC employees were to get a 40% deduction between Nov30 and Dec 02 on one item, but the complications involved made it not work out just now. Items couldn't be discounted already, and had to be in-store. The rakes have to be ordered in, so I plan to wait a month or two.


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 13, 2018)

Your DS2 is a cutie! Glad to hear from you.
I do not know what scrapple is.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks!
Scrapple is also Pon Has. Old fashion way to make meat go further boiling down the head, organs, and scraps, removing from the broth, adding spices and cornmeal. Replace the meat and make a porridge. Let it cool in loaf pans and become solid. Slice in pieces dredge in flour, fry in oil, butter, or bacon fat. Veeery healthy! Haha


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok got it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 13, 2018)

Mine was made months ago using an English roast and frozen. It actually triples or quadruples how far the meat ordinarily would go.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 13, 2018)

We don't dredge ours in flour, just fry up in slices.  It is basically a cornmeal base, with all the trimmings from the hog not used elsewhere, and makes an awesome extra .  I can eat just that without eggs or anything... WAY BACK WHEN...... it was a way to utilize  every last bit of the hog and not waste anything.  With the cornmeal base, it also is a good "filler" for a meal.  Most often served with breakfast, but can be added to any pork meal.  I like it best with eggs, for breakfast.  You can leave off the bacon as there is plenty of flavor in it in my opinion.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2018)

I need to get off high center, thaw out a hog's head and make some scrapple. What spices do you use?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 14, 2018)

Any flavor you like. Similar seasoning to what you may put in beef and noodles or dressing/stuffing. It is fine to use pork(head, organs, etc), but I like using beef. It is good for breakfast. Some put maple syrup on it, but it is good as a main course or side to go with other meat. It was often used to finish up a game carcass or after butchering. Being in corn meal allowed the meat to keep longer.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2018)

I haven't had any since I was a little girl and my grandmother made it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 25, 2018)

I see its been several days since checking in. Figured I should on my anniversary to BYH. Merry Christmas everyone! TSC gives everyone Christmas Day off. We had a good Christmas Eve Service last night with abt 50ppl in attendance followed with popcorn at home and our annual "A Christmas Story" movie marathon. Our annual rendition of this night of popcorn is to pop in bacon grease. Later today we travel up to the Crawfordsville area to visit some family. I wish everyone safe travels and a peaceful end to 2018 and blessed New Year!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 25, 2018)

We watched It's a Wonderful Life last night for probably the 50th or more time for me.  Happy New Year Pastor Dave


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to you and your family.  Glad that you had a nice service and I hope your boys had a fun visit from "Santa Claus" .


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2018)

Glad to hear from you Dave. Keeping extra busy with the 2 jobs I'm sure.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2018)

And now the after Christmas clearance sale, followed by the New Year sale!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year to you too.  Hope that 2019 will be good to you and your family.  Miss seeing your posts.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year to you. May God Bless you and your church and family.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 1, 2019)

May you have a Blessed 2019!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 1, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!


Happy New Year to you and your family! Did y'all stay up to welcome the new year? Last night was the first night, since many years ago, that we all stayed up. My son wanted to so we let him.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year!


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 20, 2019)

@Pastor Dave . Hope all is well, just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 20, 2019)

Funny you should make the post to @Pastor Dave , @RollingAcres .  I was just thinking about him last night wondering how things were.  Hope they are all doing well with the crazy weather there too.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 20, 2019)

@farmerjan I drove by Tractor Supply yesterday and thought of @Pastor Dave but forgot to post something yesterday after I got home.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 20, 2019)

If you drive past the CORRECT TSC you could stop in and say "hi" for us


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 20, 2019)

Bruce said:


> If you drive past the CORRECT TSC you could stop in and say "hi" for us


Ok Bruce, next time I'll be sure to drive to Indiana on my way home from work.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 20, 2019)

Atta girl, do it for the team!! There are some here that are closer (a LOT closer) than we are, maybe they can do it for us.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 27, 2019)

I have been inactive a very long time for BYH activity. I am very sorry to hear Joe passed away. It was kinda like returning to a class reunion to hear of a death since meeting last.

My family had our world turned upside down in February and March. The church we were involved in and lived at, etc., turned on me in ugly way and gave us 90 days to relocate. We moved back up to Montgomery Co, IN where our family is at. It was only an hour and 15 mins North of where we were at Hall.

I started a job as a cheese cutter at a cheese production factory in Crawfordsville that supplies Kroger. It's called Pace Dairy Foods and pays well with good benefits. I have been there a little over 60 days and have been at our new place 5 weeks.

We purchased a 3-1/2 acre property with just abt everything we were wanting on a creek with barn and 3 other outbuildings.

Between March and May I was working TSC while searching for real estate and a job at the same time, and was pretty depressed. God made things happen in His time and we put in an offer on our new place the same day Pace called to offer me the position. We now attend a little country church called Liberty Chapel, and I sit with my family having no responsibilities. I am no longer Pastor Dave; more like Cousin Dave! Haha. That is what my TSC manager began calling me after March til I finished out in May.

I have missed everyone and my family is doing very well now! We still have the meat rabbits, plan to get some Layers in September, and some dairy goats next Spring/Summer. I'll send some pics soon and keep everyone updated on new animal arrivals.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 28, 2019)

Dave, you are alive!!!!! Really glad to hear from you though I am sorry for the tumult in your life  But it sounds like you are in a good situation again.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 28, 2019)

I think you will always be Pastor Dave to a whole lot of folks but I'm happy that things turned your way in spite of bad events.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 28, 2019)

I have missed your postings and so glad to hear you and family are well!   So please keep updating us.  Much to tell with new job, new home, new farm lives.   Been wondering what happened to you all.

Sounds like God has worked you into  another chapter in your life.  Ready or not.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice to see you back , hope all continues smoothly for you!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 28, 2019)

Welcome back, @Pastor Dave . You have been missed.

Sorry to hear about all the stress and trouble. I don't know if I have mentioned it, but I grew up as an Army Brat and Preacher's Kid (my dad is a retired Methodist minister). Thankfully, my family was spared such drama when I was a child, but in later years, I have heard about and witnessed "let's get rid of the preacher" movements. Normally, Methodists only rearrange their personnel right after their Annual Conference (3 months had to be painful, but can you imagine spending the better part of a year knowing you aren't wanted?) My dad actually got pulled out of retirement for a few months to fill in for one man who had a sort of breakdown.

May God continue to bless you and yours in this new chapter of your lives!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 28, 2019)

I had 5 dump truck loads of slag from the local steel mill brought in. It saved me abt half the cost of limestone gravel.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow! Nice place! The best part! ITS YOURS! Sometimes things just work out for the better. It may be painful at the time, but where you and your family are now sounds like a much better place to be. So glad you checked in!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 28, 2019)

You are back!!! Thank you for updating us.
Sorry to hear about what happened. But it looks like you and your family are in a better place and your new place looks nice!
Really nice hearing from you again!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 28, 2019)

I am not sure if it's an industry standard, and I'm guessing it is, but when you get cheese at the store; whether shredded, bricks, cubes, sticks, or deli slices, it began as what we call a 640 block. Those are as much as 700#. We begin by cutting them into 40# sixteenths using mechanical cutters with harps that use wires. It's not bad work most days, and my plant has 300 some workers, so divided by 3 shifts, it's not hard to get to know your shift coworkers and especially your line(s) team. We get most weekends off through Summer, and begin working all Saturdays in the Fall into the Holidays and past Super Bowl until late February or March, then go back to 5 days. Our cheese is shipped to us from Wisconsin and California.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2019)

Do you get a cheese discount?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 28, 2019)

Good to hear from ya again...was hoping things were okay with ya and the family.....glad that things have worked out for ya after getting blind-sided....hope your mom is okay and with 3 acres ya can have animals and a real bonnefide tractor to hay with.........oh, we aren't in Mississippi anymore either....
....I guess now we know who "cut the Cheese".....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 28, 2019)

Bay, I get to purchase some of the freshest cheese you'll ever get directly from the plant, and I also get employee discount on Kroger brand items and fuel discounts at the fuel bays.

Fred, I'm definitely out of the loop. Where are you now? I'll have to go back and read the events with your family homestead.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 28, 2019)

welcome back... sounds like you're in a good place now. Sorry for your trouble... my church has been pastor less since November... their choice not the congregation... it's been tough. But I am sure it was a tough decision on them too. My son raised his first 4h meatpen this year.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 28, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> Fred, I'm definitely out of the loop. Where are you now? I'll have to go back and read the events with your family homestead.


We relocated to Florida....we are about 50-60miles north of Tampa....we have a house on 1.2 acres....the only animals we have is Callie, the inside cat, and Gabbie....our German Shepherd.....after my Dad passed, my sister took "control" of everything and took us to court to have us removed from the property....so, we grabbed our stuff and @Bruce flew down and helped us load up, drive, and unload at our new place....it was very stressful, but we survived and are starting to recover as we get started working on this place....the only plans right now is to get a few ducks one day....and maybe a few chickens, but that'll be about all....our health is slipping and no need for more than we can tend to properly.........just before ya left the forum, wasn't your wife having some issues?....hope she is doing better.....


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 28, 2019)

So glad to see you back, and very sorry that you had difficulties and had to part with the church.  The house and property looks nice, and maybe being closer to family is better for the future.  Sounds like the cheese plant is interesting.  Maybe the income and stress levels will be better for your family.  There have been many changes for several of us, and it will take you "forever" to catch up with everyone.... but it is nice to have you back.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 28, 2019)

My wife is good. I can't remember an issue she may have been having. I knew you had those legal issues going on and I hoped you would win in court. I hope you like your new place and can have ownership of it without conflict. My six yr old son asked if our new place was our forever home, and if anyone could make us leave it? I said, Yes it's ours and no one is gonna try to make us leave (provided we make payments and keep up on the taxes) Haha.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 29, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> I had 5 dump truck loads of slag from the local steel mill brought in. It saved me about half the cost of limestone gravel.


The place looks great! What nice "outbuildings". Are the red flags marking an invisible fence for the micro cows that live in the micro barn?


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 29, 2019)

Bruce said:


> The place looks great! What nice "outbuildings". Are the red flags marking an invisible fence for the micro cows that live in the micro barn?


More like the dog that lives in the dog house?????


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey, a good job with some nice perks. way to go. You have a beautiful place, I hope your 6 year old son feels at home now.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 29, 2019)

I placed so many marker flags for the driveway that I rubbed a blister on a finger. I got them all pulled out now. Pretty soon I plan to build a ladder to the rafters and lay some 1/2" OSB to make a loft floor. I have some ventilation plans too.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 30, 2019)

When our house was built in 1900's, the road out front was probably a one lane dirt road. It is so very close to the road that it would not pass code to build so close now! The road became a highway over the years, but since has downgraded to Old State Road 55. Almost as close as the road is to the front, there is a drop off behind down to the creek. It is Black Creek and runs off of or into Sugar Creek. Our property is not deep at all, but makes up for it width. We have 2-1/2 acres to the front and abt an acre on the other side of the creek. The drainage is great, but it turns out with little rain this summer, the grass dries up pretty quick. The walls of the ravine looking up from the creek to the backside of all my buildings is rocky. When I dig down, so far to dig fo posts or anything else, I have hit rock abt 4" down. I am guessing the terrain matches up with the ravine, and it feels like living on a mountain. I am not planning to make hay at this point. I hope the money I spend in hay is made up by the time and hard work not being spent. I have area available to fence in wooded space and open ground for the goats. They can have a run-in door to the SE corner of the barn. It will be pretty much experimental for a while. I plan to put a wall up in the barn that will separate the mechanical/shop side as 2/3 and the animal side as a third. With some additional cattle panels and some gates everything works out GREAT IN MY HEAD!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 30, 2019)

What is the rafter spacing and how deep are they? I'm thinking you might want to go 3/4" on the flooring. I wouldn't be surprised to see 2' spacing on the rafters and they may be 2x4 or maybe 2x6.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 30, 2019)

Ya might can get ya a solar powered pump, small, enought to draw water from the creek to water your lawn and garden.....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 30, 2019)

3/4" is a good idea. It does look abt 2' spacing from the floor. Not sure the height, but will probably need to stoop.

I like the idea of water power or using creek water for the grass and garden.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi @Pastor Dave  I'm pretty new to BYH so I didn't know you before now. I'm sorry about what happened to you and your family. It's sad how quickly people can turn on eachother. I'm glad you're doing well and that you have a beautiful place to call home


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank-you @AmberLops 
There's a lot on here that get fairly well acquainted. Folks have been known to travel to buy stock or equipment from one another and meet in person. I would get on BYH in my spare time, but during the period of time I was looking for a place to live for the family and suitable employment, I was busy and just not in a good place. I have seen folks on here have absences return and tell of changes in their lives. It seems very cyclic. Now, I get on before working 2nd shift and generally late at night afterwards. It's a good group.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 31, 2019)

I hadn't realized the growth in the two boys since earlier pics of them on my Craftsman when my journal was new. 


 



Here's some from this Spring before we moved.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 31, 2019)

If I remember correctly, your oldest boy is going into 3rd grade?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks like you need a second mower so the boys can work together, get the job done in half the time!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> but during the period of time I was looking for a place to live for the family and suitable employment, I was busy and just not in a good place.


Very understandable! It is one thing to change jobs because you want to, totally another when you've been deemed no longer of value.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 31, 2019)

@RollingAcres, you are pretty close. I even had to ask my wife to double check. The oldest is going in 4th Gr, and the youngest is going inti 1st Gr. The youngest just lost his first tooth.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 1, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> I even had to ask my wife to double check.






Pastor Dave said:


> The oldest is going in 4th Gr, and the youngest is going inti 1st Gr. The youngest just lost his first tooth.


They sure grow up fast! Your oldest must be the same sage as my son, 9 yr old. However my son is only going in 3rd grade. He's a December baby, so had to wait the extra year when he started Kindergarten. Was your youngest "excited" about losing his first tooth? And did you save that for him?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 1, 2019)

My oldest is a January baby. Right after Christmas, already planning a birthday party. Or, at least my wife does. Haha.
That must make the difference in school years. He is generally among the older kids in his class, but the September thru December kids that did make the cutoff are older.

My wife saves the baby teeth with their first hair clippings. He did say he has another one loose now!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 1, 2019)

What happend to the tooth fairy ? Has that tale faded out of fashion these days ?


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 1, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> My oldest is a January baby. Right after Christmas, already planning a birthday party. Or, at least my wife does. Haha.
> That must make the difference in school years. He is generally among the older kids in his class, but the September thru December kids that did make the cutoff are older.
> 
> My wife saves the baby teeth with their first hair clippings. He did say he has another one loose now!


My son and 3 others kids in his class are the oldest in their class. My son's birthday is a week before Christmas. If we do anything birthday parties, it's normally the second weekend in December, any later would be harder to get people to come due to travelling around Christmas time.  But we really haven't done a birthday party for him for the last couple of years. Just birthday dinners with his older siblings and some family friends.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 1, 2019)

@B&B Happy goats, still did the Tooth Fairy, but then Mom saves the baby teeth.

@RollingAcres, I am ready to be past the parties, and onto just a friend or two come over and dinner. I still have to make it through the 6 year olds parties a while longer.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks Pastor Dave, happy to know the tooth fairy  tale still lives on.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 2, 2019)

Yep, Santa and the Tooth Fairy, the Easter Bunny all seem to fade out when they get to 10 or so when their classmates all discuss it. I'm hoping the older doesn't blow it for the younger one. They're both spoiled anyway


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 2, 2019)

my kids were good about not spoiling it for their younger siblings, because they got stuff too!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 2, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> Yep, Santa and the Tooth Fairy, the Easter Bunny all seem to fade out when they get to 10 or so when their classmates all discuss it. I'm hoping the older doesn't blow it for the younger one. They're both spoiled anyway


Happy our fairy tales of youth are still living on, way to go Santa , tooth fairy and easter .....better yet, way to go dad.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 2, 2019)

They are only kids once, and I have no problem letting them have their fantasy time to enjoy provided it doesn't over shadow the true meaning of the two Holidays mentioned. As adults, we still have stockings at Mom and Dad's. It's just the little extra finishing touches and surprises. And, at Easter, who doesn't like coloring eggs?


----------



## Bruce (Aug 2, 2019)

We've gone to letting the hens color the eggs. They prefer shades of white, brown, blue and green


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 2, 2019)

Santa yes but I don't "over do" it. For Easter we dye eggs but no Easter Bunny. 
No tooth Fairy for us.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 5, 2019)

Until now, I had self-employment health care during Obama administration. The Roth IRA I had until just before The Move, was low enough that it didn't hurt to cash it in for some money needed to go toward down payment. Cashed in pretty much all savings we had to start over.

NOW I am finding out how much paperwork and online enrollment work on MY part goes into employer provided benefits. I switched from United Healthcare on just me, to Anthem Blue Cross on the family. We qualified for the boys to be on state provided medicaid with me paying a percentage before. The folks at church that said I got paid too much must not have considered that aspect, BUT that's a different story and previous chapter and I'm not bitter

Today I enrolled for Merrill Lynch Retirement 401K. After a year or 1000 hours service within the first year, the company will match equal portions up to 5%.

Had to provide birth certificates on all 4 of us, marriage license, joint federal tax return, social security cards on all 4, proof if address, and state IDs with picture for wife and me. No wonder they have HR ppl for all employees needing to submit all this crap!

Ok, next post will be more homestead related.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 5, 2019)

I have a question for anybody that knows. I haven't seen @Wehner Homestead since becoming active again. Since she is one of the few on here from Indiana, I like to keep up.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 5, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> I have a question for anybody that knows. I haven't seen @Wehner Homestead since becoming active again. Since she is one of the few on here from Indiana, I like to keep up.


We haven't heard from her either.  . I recall seeing someone posted that they are in contact with her via texts but I can't remember who said that.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 5, 2019)

Well, this is farm related -- in a support yourself way!  

At least you have a situation where you have an option AND enough work time left to make it end up with "something".  Cashing in to buy a home?  Heck yeah!!  

I work and no participation into any savings plan.  I've been on Medicare for 8 years, pay every month from SS ck!   When I retire or slow work, will probably be able to get some Medicaid.  All part of affording life. 

Telling what it "takes" sure may help others to get coverage.   My DD & DGD were covered by Medicaid for DGD & Obama for DD with a $30-50 cost for her.  When she changed jobs within the same co, she had same hrly wage & benefits but, different & less hours.  Now they both can get Medicaid free.   Sounds like a small amount but, it saves enough to pay gas in car, a phone bill, etc.  She now works 3 on & 3 off, so at home to burn more wood for heat on off days-- more savings on heat bill (we have free wood--trees).  Less trips to work, save gas.   

Often our trials are a way for OTHERS to see a way to save & provide.   It's all good.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 5, 2019)

I feel blessed, and good stress is better than bad stress.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 5, 2019)

We went this afternoon for "back to school night" so we could meet the boys' principal and teachers. Since I'm on second shift, may be abt the only time this school year they get to see my involvement. Schools seem to cater to day shift parents.

I had a discussion with their bus driver abt our paved road being a declassified state highway. In Northern Indiana last school year, a motorist hit and killed some siblings getting on or off a school bus, so the state made a new law that the bus has to have door facing the curb the kids are getting on from, EXCEPT only on state highways. I said I understood and accepted our situation, but they would not be walking down to the next stop and across the roadway as she wanted. They can get on at our entrance to our driveway even if they have to go around the front end in the mornings to get on. They will exit curbside on our side of the road in the afternoons.

I explained a situation we had when the 4th grader was in kindergarten trying to explain why this was a concern to us. He was moments from being clipped by a motorist even after the bus was stopped with flashing lights on and stop arm out. One more step, even with me present, and bad injury or fatality. She probably thinks I am a jerk, but these are my boys and their safety is MY top priority. I tried to be respectful and just state my stance.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 5, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> I tried to be respectful and just state my stance.


Which is a good thing to do. However, they can't stop at every kid's driveway so if they make an exception for you, make sure to show your gratitude.



Pastor Dave said:


> Schools seem to cater to day shift parents.


Maybe because the vast majority of people work the day shift? You might be able to get something set up occasionally where you can go in before work if there is time between the end of the school day and when you have to get to work.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 5, 2019)

Here they no longer have "bus stops" that are centralized.  Kids get on and off at their driveways....even if they are within a 100 ft of each other.  Kinda dumb in my opinion, combine a couple as long as the kids are on the same side of the road or a parent can walk them across.  We used to walk up to a half mile to centralized bus stops when I was a kid.  But people also seemed to be more considerate, drove slower on our back roads and no one had cell phones and such stuff distracting them.  Less traffic too I guess. 
Don't blame you for your concerns....maybe your wife can walk them across the road or down the road to another spot in the mornings?  You probably won't be up if you don't get in before midnight.... or maybe you can do it in the morning getting up a bit earlier and getting a short nap before you go to work?


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 6, 2019)

We don't have centralized stops here, except a situations like a trailer park, apartment complex, or one street with no turn and all go to end by main road, etc.  Otherwise, at a driveway.

Heck, when I went to school, we didn't have school buses.


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 6, 2019)

Well, WELCOME BACK @PastorDave!!!  I was wondering what happened to you.  It’s great to have you back!

I’m sorry to hear about your trials and tribulations. Been there, done that!  Some people have a funny way of showing God’s love.  I have also been on the receiving end of that.  However, as painful as it was, I did learn that there are plenty of good, Godly people out there - more than the ones you dealt with. I’m glad you found a good church, where you can sit under the Word of God, and rest in Him. 

Your new farm is absolutely beautiful! And you have some awesome out buildings! I wouldn’t mind having a peaceful stream running through our property. However, I do hope you won’t have to deal with flooding, come Spring rains.

Yes, losing Joe was a shock!  As you probably know, my husband and I helped out as much as we could.  Joe is really missed!  

You may not have seen the thread that Baymule started for me. Back on July 12th, my husband had an emergency quadruple bypass. It has been a hard road. However, each day finds him getting stronger. We could have easily lost him. In fact, the Cardiologist said that our primary doctor saved his life, by sending him for a cardiac cath.  We still have another five months or so, of rehab. But now that doctor says we will have many more years together.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 6, 2019)

Our property is wide enough that further down across from us is a road that goes back to a cul de sac for abt 10 homes. The bus obviously won't make the turn to come back out to the road. It would be difficult to reenter the road anyway.

Our issue was having the boys cross the busy road to go stand with the other few kids that do get on from that side. The driver stopped in plenty of time with no apparent issues to stop and signal at our driveway and let ours on before shutting lights down and pulling up for the other kids. I calculated it, and it took maybe 20 seconds to get ours on and pull up. It didn't seem to complicate the pickups and kept it safer for them. 

Our school system has it that children get picked up at their driveway unless in an addition that does call for a communal pickup. We are rural and it's a county school. Further down our property are more houses across the road, but no children living in those. 

Our road is called Old State Road 55 which means it was declassified as a state highway and now there is a State Road 55 within the state. Indiana laws changed after last year's tragedies stating on a state road the bus will pick up the students curbside to their residence. We weren't asking for that, just a safe pick up at our driveway with the least amount of entering the roadway as possible. On the return trip, the bus will be facing opposite way to drop off with door facing our side.

Our posted speed limit past the house is 40mph, but we're on a wooded curve, and rather than slowing, most traffic accelerates to 60 or more from each direction. Further North of us the speed goes back to posted speed of 55mph.

I am grateful the driver stppped with no complaints or fuss. She waved as she pulled away.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 6, 2019)

@Devonviolet, I did see Baymule's post on your husband and agree he was very blessed to have a diligent physician ordering the cath. Very glad he had the blood vessels cleaned out so you two can enjoy life together for a long time to come!


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 6, 2019)

Glad they worked out a safe way to get them on. The Dad of the 3 that were killed last year lives in our town....such a tragedy. I am grateful that we don't have to deal with all of that... I hated that I never knew what time my son would be home... when he rode it was a neighbor as the driver so he was ALWAYS last....  anyways glad your boys are safely off to school .


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 6, 2019)

My shift is 2:30-10:30 and generally get home and barn squared away by 11:00. I am trying to have eating done while on break at work, so I can come home and get to bed reasonably to get up and see them off before lying back down a little while. If not, won't see them til the weekend.

With Jill's cerebral palsy, she can go out to see them off and again back home, but it needs to be fairly level. Crossing the road is near impossible for her, and makes her that much more concerned for the boys to do it. She generally creates a system that works for her. She usually needs an arm or fence rail, etc. for balance, as she has strength, just needs to watch out for trip hazards and slopes or ruts and uneven ground.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 6, 2019)

In VA if there is a visual issue with roads where drivers would be "surprised" by a bus, VDOT will install signs approaching the stop, from each side, to alert drivers.    Simply "school bus stop ahead"  with pic of bus on it.    It helps everyone to be cautious.

Perhaps that is an available system where you are?   It does afford some additional safety for everyone -- bus, children, vehicle drivers.     Maybe make a few phone calls.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 6, 2019)

My wife did call the school corp which directed her to the county highway dept. when we first moved end of June. There are now signs abt 1/8mi or so before our home from each side which covers the cul de sac kids too. I do hope they work, but I would think a big yellow bus with red flashing lights and two stop arms would stop vehicles, but folks (and I say that to be nice) are rushing around, not paying attention, distracted, and unsafe, can't seem to see the big thing. Lord, please keep the kids safe. 

I asked the school secretary yesterday abt their security. We had a uniformed sheriff deputy in each school in Morgan Co. Here there is a Resource Officer for the school corp that circulates among the 3 or 4 elementary schools each day. He can be at any of the other elementary schools within abt 5 mins. The middle school and high schools have a different one. The buildings sit across the road from each other. Again, Lord keep these kids safe!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> but folks (and I say that to be nice) are rushing around, not paying attention, distracted, and unsafe, can't seem to see the big thing.


Happens every where, everyone is in such a hurry to get somewhere. But oblivious to the fact that if they were to slow down and pay attention to driving, it would likely cost them a WHOLE minute of their day. Which is a lot less than how much time it will cost them if they are in an accident of any nature.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 6, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> My shift is 2:30-10:30 and generally get home and barn squared away by 11:00. I am trying to have eating done while on break at work, so I can come home and get to bed reasonably to get up and see them off before lying back down a little while. If not, won't see them til the weekend.
> 
> With Jill's cerebral palsy, she can go out to see them off and again back home, but it needs to be fairly level. Crossing the road is near impossible for her, and makes her that much more concerned for the boys to do it. She generally creates a system that works for her. She usually needs an arm or fence rail, etc. for balance, as she has strength, just needs to watch out for trip hazards and slopes or ruts and uneven ground.


She needs an electric scooter. If she is on disability, she should qualify for one at a reduced rate.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 7, 2019)

How abt a UTV side by side? She would never go for the scooter, but a golf cart or Mule, Gator. Maybe something like that? It's a pride thing. She doesn't consider herself disabled. Maybe just limited. Born that way and doesn't want the attention or to be treated different is what I've learned over the years.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 7, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> but a golf cart or Mule, Gator. Maybe something like that?


That's a good idea.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 7, 2019)

Golf cart would be easier for her to drive and get in and out of as they sit lower to the ground. Probably not the kids choice but more useful for your wife .


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2019)

I vote for golf cart too!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2019)

Depends on the distance that must be travelled I would think. Since she's lived with it for her entire life (to date), I guess she knows what she can and can not do without assistance of some nature.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 9, 2019)

This morning, with bus stopped to pick up my boys and red lights flashing and stop arms out, 2 vehicles approaching from the front of the bus, decided it was ok to meet the bus and drive through the prohibited lane the boys would be walking across to gain entry to the bus. It was sun up and visible without use if headlights. Fortunately, the bus driver was aware and holding out her arm to keep the boys from approaching, and I am very vigilant too, but my first grader had to keep being told to wait. It is disturbing and I do not know any better way to correct it. 

I called and left a mssg with the school corp stating it was no fault of the bus driver's, but it is disturbing and I am at a loss as to what to do. I was calm and polite and am waiting for a reply. Vent over and curious as to what, if anything more I can do besides go crazy.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 9, 2019)

Maybe a flashlight with a flashing strobe on it to shake at the drivers? Take pictures of their liscense plates and turn over to the police or create a web site or Facebook page shaming drivers that drive through a stopped school bus zone? Call the local TV station and let them do a story on drivers like that? Carry a walkway stop sign and shake it at people? The best and most satisfying thing to do would be to shoot out their tires, then open up a six pack of whoop-em when they got out of their car, but that would get you in trouble.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 9, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> It is disturbing and I do not know any better way to correct it.


It is very disturbing!!! Regardless of if your children are 8 or 16, it's so dangerous when other drivers don't stop and pay attention.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> The best and most satisfying thing to do would be to shoot out their tires, then open up a six pack of whoop-em when they got out of their car, but that would get you in trouble.


Agree!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 9, 2019)

I agree with taking pictures of license  plates and turning into the police, then contact TV station and local news paper....you can get fake video  surveillance  cameras on amazon with a sign that glows in the dark also saying "This property is under vidio surveillance  24 /7" ,the "cameras come 2 in a package, are battery powered red blinking lights that look "on" and are about $34.00 for the two cameras and the sign....sure works around here ....may be nice to have two at the area that your boys catch the bus ....


----------



## Bruce (Aug 9, 2019)

I agree with Bay. How effing stupid can people be???? In so much of a hurry that running over a kid going to a bus is acceptable? There are billboards in Canada related to this very thing. Don't know when it happened but a boy was killed by someone who didn't think the buses flashing lights and stop sign applied to them. 

Definitely stand out there with a camera pointed directly at oncoming vehicles. IF you happened to get the plates from these 2 jerks, call the cops and turn them in. Too bad the bus doesn't have a dash cam, the driver could turn them in.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 9, 2019)

People are insane...what is even the point of doing that...they would rather plow over little kids than wait a minute or 2?
Is there a reason that school buses don't have dashcams?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 9, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> People are insane...what is even the point of doing that...they would rather plow over little kids than wait a minute or 2?
> Is there a reason that school buses don't have dashcams?



$$$$$.... I don't  know if they even have seat belts yet in them....sure doesn’t  make ANY sense to me  .....but I am  , from the generation that if you lived less than two miles from school, you  walked...no matter what the weather  was in New Hampshire


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 9, 2019)

Yup when it comes down to, it's $$$


----------



## Bruce (Aug 9, 2019)

Maybe Dave or his wife can stand at the side of the road with a double barrel shotgun, breech open. If the bus comes and someone decides to run past it, close up the breech. If they don't stop, level the gun at their grill  Maybe blowing a hole in their front end to save the life of a child is protected.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm thinking stop strips and an air horn


----------



## Bruce (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh, that could be fun!! 4 flats will certainly get their attention. That might cost them more than the fine for passing the bus. Not sure about the air horn though, they are painful to everyone, not just the jerks in the car.

So along with the flashing lights and the stop sign, the buses need roll out strips fore and aft. I like it!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 9, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> This morning, with bus stopped to pick up my boys and red lights flashing and stop arms out, 2 vehicles approaching from the front of the bus, decided it was ok to meet the bus and drive through the prohibited lane the boys would be walking across to gain entry to the bus. It was sun up and visible without use if headlights. Fortunately, the bus driver was aware and holding out her arm to keep the boys from approaching, and I am very vigilant too, but my first grader had to keep being told to wait. It is disturbing and I do not know any better way to correct it.
> 
> I called and left a mssg with the school corp stating it was no fault of the bus driver's, but it is disturbing and I am at a loss as to what to do. I was calm and polite and am waiting for a reply. Vent over and curious as to what, if anything more I can do besides go crazy.



Carry your cell phone, call the cops.  It is against the law.  Take a picture of the vehicle and make a federal case of it.  I realize you are having to make sure the kids are safe....That is priority.  But make these people pay for their lack of attention, or for their flagrant disregard for the laws too.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Maybe a flashlight with a flashing strobe on it to shake at the drivers? Take pictures of their liscense plates and turn over to the police or create a web site or Facebook page shaming drivers that drive through a stopped school bus zone? Call the local TV station and let them do a story on drivers like that? Carry a walkway stop sign and shake it at people? The best and most satisfying thing to do would be to shoot out their tires, then open up a six pack of whoop-em when they got out of their car, but that would get you in trouble.



LIKE times 100


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 11, 2019)

My oldest son and I did some wading and exploring today. There is some nice cold springs emptying into our creek which explains the cold creek water. Across the creek on our additional acre are a cluster of pawpaws with fruit we will have to keep an eye on. I hadn't seen native trees with this fruit, but Dad had them as a kid on their family farm in the woods by the creek. Makes sense too, since apparently they like fertile creek and river bottoms as long as it's well drained soil. It immediately took me back to my Dad singing abt "pickin' up  pawpaws and put 'em in your pocket." He always sang old folk songs and stuff off the radio from the 40's through 60's when he was a kid and young adult. I wish he could have visited this place.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 11, 2019)

Sounds like the memories  you had with your dad, ...you are now making with your sons... your dads sprit is with you, " pickin up pawpaws n put em in your pocket"....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 11, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> View attachment 65103


What are those?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 11, 2019)

Pawpaws, Indiana Bananas. I believe they are native to a couple dozen US states and Canada


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2019)

Plant some seeds and spread them around!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 14, 2019)

I am looking for recommendations on a smaller dog than the typical 125+Lb LGD that is still good with providing security for the herd, and won't mind staying in a fenced area with access to the barn. I mainly want it to keep predators at bay and not let them freely enter the barn through the same door the goats will have access to; something that doesn't feel it needs a whole pasture or ranch to roam. I am even good with mixed breeds; maybe something that gets 60-80Lbs, and isn't constantly wanting to get inside the house.
Is there something fitting that description?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

I have a female Great Pyrenees that is 67 pounds. She is location bound to her back yard, but will roam in a heartbeat if given the chance. I fondly call her my phsycho bitch, she is on the nutty side. But she loves her family fiercely, protects chickens and sheep and is a champion snake killer. Not all LGD's make the weight range, some are on the small side. Females are usually smaller than the males. 

Just don't get a LGD breed crossed with a non LGD breed.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 14, 2019)

I think the Maremma fits your description. Looks a lot like a GP but is smaller and REPORTEDLY somewhat less likely to roam.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 14, 2019)

Something that I have thought about doing when we had the other animals....was to allow Gabbie the ability to roam the perimeter and having the pens and yards inside the perimeter fence, would allow her to patrol around the animals without her having access to them.....I never got to be able to try it out before we left....but, that was what my goal was....she never was aggressive with any of them, but wasn't gonna just let her hangout with them....just in case....we shut the animals up at dark, so they were confined.....just something else ya can consider....but, do your research on the right breed...cause it truly does make a difference....there are "exceptions" included in every breed, but don't "bank on" getting one, the odds are against it....go with the breed characteristics and personality traits of the overall breed....it will serve ya much better....


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 14, 2019)

Akbash....my female stayed around 80 lbs and was a great LGD.  Still wanted a lot of love and attention from the humans, though.  

I agree with Bruce's Maremma bid...supposed to roam less, smaller frame.  

Any reason you want a smaller LGD breed?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 14, 2019)

The reason for the smaller breed size is the area being serviced is not big, and I recall reading the Pyrenees need acres and acres.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 14, 2019)

You need to talk to @Southern by choice about that.  She has the 411 on how many and what kind of LGD would be good for small acreage, the personality traits of a dog that makes it tend to be one that stays close to the flock as opposed to one that ranges out from the flock to drive off predators.  

If it's just because of the size of your place and such, I'd vote for Anatolians...a smaller dog isn't necessarily the answer to a smaller place.  The Anatolians~it is said~have less tendency to range out from the herd.  

If I were to ever get another LGD in this life, I'd want a pure Anatolian.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 17, 2019)

Got a Saturday off today. Yeah! Worked last Saturday, will work next Saturday, and then have Labor Day weekend off. Then, go into a 5 mo, 6 day production schedule until after Super Bowl, because folks need their cheese for Holiday dinners, get-togethers and Big Game parties. It will free back up in late Feb or March. I am trying to groom my family now for the help with chores I will need during Fall and Winter. I keep bugging a nice guy at work that's a few yrs older than me, married but no kids when he has time to take care of his herd of 40 goats and chickens. He evidently doesn't require much sleep, because he bales hay, hunts with his coon dogs, and still attends church in Sunday mornings. He's kinda my current idol.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 17, 2019)

No kids adds a lot of hour to your day.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 17, 2019)

Yes, I bet it does, but I'm also hoping as they get older, they will take on chores to help me out some. They can do the egg collecting & feeding on Saturdays, and evening feeding & putting the chickens to bed at dusk while I am at work. I will probably also teach them all how to milk, and then if I am tired from those 6 day production weeks, they can hopefully lighten my load.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2019)

I worked second shift, it was hard to get enough sleep. Trying to go home and get right off to sleep just didn't work for me. I would run for a week or two on little sleep, then crash and sleep for 10-12 hours. My internal time clock says that I should be asleep at night. LOL


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 17, 2019)

I planned to sleep in a little today, but it was raining and cloudy. Our bedroom is on NW side of house and the window faces the creek and trees with very little morning sun and none today. I went to bed at 1am and woke at 9:30, rolled over and planned on getting up at 10am. I heard my wife say, Is it really almost 11:00?! Needless to say, I got extra sleep today. Haha


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 17, 2019)

Sounds like you needed it!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 18, 2019)

Yesterday my b-i-l and I built a set of bunk beds; twin over full with drawers underneath. This bedroom was originally going to be our master bedroom because of the huge walk in closet. It is a little narrow, so our bedroom furniture didn't fit. Now, we have a bigger room with smaller closet and share son's closet.

It has a good view of the SE. You can see the fenced in yard, the garden(which is virtually empty), the chicken house, the barn, and unfortunately the dirt leftover from new finger system to septic leach field. This is supposed to settle in time so I can seed it.




This is one of the best views of the property, but DS chooses to keep blinds and curtains shut all the time.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 18, 2019)

Lots of changes! Sounds like it’s all for the best though. I like your property! 

You mentioned goats...any idea what kind you want? I’ll have kids for sale in the spring and maybe even a couple does in milk.

Have you tried goat milk? Have you tried milking a goat? It may be time to have that get together that we keep saying we are going to have!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 18, 2019)

I am considering a mini or dwarf dairy variety. I would like a pair of does and do off site breeding. I don't feel I have barn space or dry lot area to keep a buck spaced apart from a doe. I don't really want a gallon(s) daily. I prefer quarts. I have had goat cheese, but no milk, and I haven't milked yet. I will need to practice. Nothing is set in stone, but these are the points I have considered and am gearing my set up towards. I would still like to visit your place and Jill and the boys would enjoy it too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 18, 2019)

Couple more thoughts...I have the Nigerian Dwarfs. We are working on a Mini Lamancha program. I’ll also have some smaller Lamanachas. You can see when you are here. 

If you get does from me and don’t have them around other males or bring in goats from anywhere else, we can work out the use of my males. 

Also, Queenie is going to be a big sister this winter. I’m already on the list but I can get you the info if you’d like. They live near me and we may even be able to go for a visit when you are here.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 18, 2019)

@Wehner Homestead,
 That sounds good, and Spring is in my time frame for goats. I have some fencing and barn renovations to accomplish. Jill also says the purchase of a new water heater takes precedence over spending more money on animals and feed. She's on board with the ideas I have, just cautious as to my time and how much money we're spending.

 I plan to use T-posts and a roll(s) of fencing to go around the chicken house this Fall and get it operational for abt 4 layers. The building would house 12 to 16 or more, but I am considering how many eggs we want and how many hens I want to feed and care for. That may occur this Fall. Eventually I want the rabbits, Layers, and goats. It sounds like it would be very beneficial for me to check out your farm and research Lamanchas, Thanks. I am getting to a time period at work where Sundays will be the only days off, but if that would work for you guys, we would definitely drive down.

On another note, I am looking into buying Mary Washington Asparagus starters from a nursery, to plant this Summer/Fall and get them going. Next Spring we plan to have quite a bit more to plant out there.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)

When we lived in town, I was careful how many chickens I kept. I usually got replacement chicks every spring at the feed store, 6 at a time. This gave me 18 hens, every fall I butchered the oldest 6 and wintered 12. By late fall, the new hens were laying. I bought different colors/breeds each time. I liked the sex links for laying, they were done at 2 years old, but with my rotation, it worked for me. 

Do I hear ROAD TRIP? Sounds like fun, y'all be sure and get pictures!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 18, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> but I'm also hoping as they get older, they will take on chores to help me out some.


I hope you have better luck than I did.



Pastor Dave said:


> but I am considering how many eggs we want and how many hens I want to feed and care for.


The # of eggs and feed cost is more important than the "care for" part. I don't know where the break point is but I'm up to 24 chickens now and don't feel they are any more work than 8 or 12. Regarding # of eggs, unless you have supplemental light in the winter, production drops a LOT then picks up in February/March. And no matter what you may have heard, hens don't lay every day though some breeds lay more per week than others.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 18, 2019)

This will all be a learning experience for me, but about ready to take the plunge!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruce said:


> The # of eggs and feed cost is more important than the "care for" part. I don't know where the break point is but I'm up to 24 chickens now and don't feel they are any more work than 8 or 12. Regarding # of eggs, unless you have supplemental light in the winter, production drops a LOT then picks up in February/March. And no matter what you may have heard, hens don't lay every day though some breeds lay more per week than others.


Very true, chickens are very easy to "care for". Winter time would required more care time than summer.



Pastor Dave said:


> about ready to take the plunge


Do it. Do it. Do it. Lol


----------



## Bruce (Aug 19, 2019)

Even winter isn't that bad. I've been using a heated dog water dish. Just add water daily, no different than in the summer.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 19, 2019)

My kids are getting quite useful with chores, I double check but 2,3 times a day they water the rabbits, then hay evenings. My son has mentioned show chickens and goats...we'll see as he has been warned that he will be responsible for their care. Tonight they even made eggs for supper as I wasn't feeling too great. Now my daughter will do chores without being told...she's an animal lover and enjoys all aspects of it.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2019)

Awww.... that is so sweet that they are taking care of Mom.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 19, 2019)

You're giving them habits that will do them good for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 24, 2019)

Today, had off from the cheese factory, so did lots of mowing and yard work using the Craftsman tractor and Swisher pull-behind, push mower, and weed eater. 

Then, I trimmed out some trees and shrubs along the creek and ravine leading down to it behind the house so my wife can actually see the calming, flowing water that I take for granted that I can see from various vantage points along the property she generally doesn't try to transverse. Good but hard day. Everything looked so good afterward.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 24, 2019)

Having worked many jobs on 2nd and 3rd shifts, but mainly 2nd, it can be rough to some degree....however, there are advantages of doing so....many of the programs at the school are done in the mornings and that allows ya to attend them, where others are at work....it is true that it hampers family time some, but it allows ya to get chores done during the work week so ya can have quality time when ya do have the opportunity..........I guess, now we don't have to keep wondering "who Cut the cheese".........since ya are a "professional cheese cutter"..........for ya young'uns out there ya may not know what that means....but most of us old folks have said it more than once in our lives....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 26, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I guess, now we don't have to keep wondering "who Cut the cheese".....


 But he didn't "cut the cheese" on Saturday, he was off. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> for ya young'uns out there ya may not know what that means....but most of us old folks have said it more than once in our lives.


Oh man, I know what it means...so I guess I am old.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 26, 2019)

........Fred, you made me laugh so hard I was crying and had to blow my nose...still giggling ....
@CntryBoy7777


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 26, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> ........Fred, you made me laugh so hard I was crying and had to blow my nose...still giggling ....
> @CntryBoy7777


Good thing he didn't make you laugh so hard that you "cut the cheese"!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2019)

Did somebody run over a skunk?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 26, 2019)

you guys are killin me ...


----------



## Bruce (Aug 26, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> ........Fred, you made me laugh so hard I was crying and had to blow my nose...still giggling ....
> @CntryBoy7777


Better than having to wipe the "tears" off your leg!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 26, 2019)

Today my line was down half the shift, so got to go cut on Ln 18 next to 21. I will train on Ln 18 soon because my team is both lines. When you cut on 18, you also  help cut on 17 and 20 which are next ones over. They all manually cut the big 640's over there and then roll them in the cut 40's to those 3 lines. If a cutter steps away to go check the wire harps or do a dicer head check periodically, which cuts the cubes, you go put 40's on those other lines for someone. It stays busy. By abt 7 or so, 21 was back up and spent the remainder of the shift back there. Everyone works together.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 27, 2019)

I will probably sound crazy, and maybe it's just lack of sleep that makes me share, but I have had a feeling, "nudge", something pushing me to become as self sufficient as possible. I don't know why or to what extent I can, but am trying to line up with that goal.

My grandparents had a medium sized farm preWW2 and following. It was a dairy farm, and Grandpa raised hogs, while Grandma raised some sheep and chickens. Grandma had huge garden plots and they had sugar cane. They bought flour, coffee, gasoline, and other wares and necessities. NOT VERY MUCH! Grandma made their clothes right down to her own under garments. It was life to them, and it was normal.

I would love to get to that, but probably won't come close. Yet the urgency is still present. It's not sharp or accelerated, but steady and slow moving. It started with getting back to my rabbits 4 yrs ago and has lead to buying our current homestead.

 Joseph in Genesis was to save all of Egypt including his family from famine, but first he had to get to Egypt. And, he had to get to a place of management and authority. This is a timely process. Maybe I am a bit crazy. Haahaahaaaa


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2019)

Not crazy at all. You might have seen on the news, the hurricane Rita evacuation from the Houston area in September 2005. It was chaos. This was only 3 weeks after hurricane Katrina turned New Orleans into a soup bowl and people hit the panic button. We were in Livingston, 75 miles north of Houston on Highway 59. People were supposed to go past us, up to Nacogdoches and fan out. They never made it. A normally 2 hour trip took 28 hours and people ran out of gas as they reached our town. Not only our town, but all the little towns north and west of Houston. 

It was hot, cars over heated and were abandoned on the roadsides. Several people died in the hot cars. There was no gasoline, no food, no water, just scared people fleeing before a hurricane. 

I was a Red Cross volunteer and spent nights at the elementary school a couple of blocks from our house. The town opened up the schools and churches to shelter people. We sheltered friends that lived in mobile homes, so our house was full of people. I spent a couple of nights at our church. Members opened up their freezers, which had no electricity, and cooked food on gas fish fryers. They ran out of food and I went foraging. I ran into the owner of a Sonic hamburger drive in and he loaded up the back of my truck. After the church got all they wanted, I passed out food around our neighborhood.

Most people were grateful and civilized, sadly some were not. People were angry and rude because we were not prepared for them. One lady got mad because we didn't have milk at church for her to drink, we only had water. She was invited to leave. 

over 2,000 people were sheltered in our junior High, and they destroyed it, even rubbing human feces on the walls. Animals. 

Fortunately, the gas tankers ran, gas stations had gas and people went back home. It was about to get real bad, so that was a relief. 

Everywhere people went, they left a trail of trash. Whatever they consumed, they threw trash out the window. I understand pooping in parking lots, when you gotta go, you gotta go and there isn't much choice about that. But why litter up the roads and towns and places that helped them? 

It was an eye opener for me. From that day forward, we were moving farther north, away from Houston. I never wanted to be any where near in the path of scared people running out of Houston ever again, or any where else for that matter.

Hurricane Ike came blasting in like a freight train in September 2008. Few people evacuated. Hurricane Harvey hit in August 2017, people should have left, but didn't. My own sister got 7 feet of water in her house and they were rescued from their 2nd floor.

So, are you crazy? No. Not one bit. There are so many things that could go wrong and send people over the edge, from weather, to economic downfall to disease epidemics to anything. In any of those situations, if you have a pantry of canned goods, both store bought and home canned, dehydrated and stored foods, a source of water, shelter and a way to raise food to replenish what you use, then you are not crazy, you are smart. That creepy feeling up your back is telling you something, you are wise to listen.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 27, 2019)

Personally, I don't feel the urge to be self-sufficient because of possible disasters -- although that is an issue -- but, because I feel that is where our Nation needs to go.  More SELF providing.  It creates responsibility, which is sorely lacking in many areas.

Like Pastor Dave, I feel a desire to do -- at least know how -- to provide.  My grandparents little farms gave me this picture of clean living.   I always loved it.   Things we don't even consider now were  "normal daily life" to them.   This is not a "situation that happened" and now there  are short term problems but, a true lifestyle calling.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 27, 2019)

Like @Mini Horses , I don't feel the urge to be self-sufficient. BUT I want to learn to do stuff. When the time comes, I don't want to be helpless.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

I want to be as self sufficient  as I possibly  can.... certainly  can't  depend on others to take care of you   during a weather,... economic....  or government crisis ....difficult  enough for people to show kindness to each other these days......


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> difficult enough for people to show kindness to each other these days......



Sad - but true…  Just gotta keep looking for that glimmer of hope and that act of kindness.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 27, 2019)

We currently have a well, but when the electricity goes out, no pump. That's gotta get fixed with either a generator or hand-prime pump. Same with our heat. We are on a natural gas pipeline. Need that generator... I have considered a solar generator to alleviate the need for combustible fuels. We have a fruit cellar out back that would hold plenty of canned goods. The garden should be up and running starting next Spring. We have rabbit meat, plan to have Layers for eggs, and minis or dwarf dairy goats for milk and some additional meat. That's my plan at this point. I will help anyone during a time of personal crisis or even natural disaster on a bigger scale, but I will get mean if someone tries to steal what they want. I guess in my thinking, I'm not getting ready for a disaster, but a time similar to the Great Depression. I do not want to have to depend on grocery stores, etc.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> We currently have a well, but when the electricity goes out, no pump. That's gotta get fixed with either a generator or hand-prime pump. Same with our heat. We are on a natural gas pipeline. Need that generator... I have considered a solar generator to alleviate the need for combustible fuels. We have a fruit cellar out back that would hold plenty of canned goods. The garden should be up and running starting next Spring. We have rabbit meat, plan to have Layers for eggs, and minis or dwarf dairy goats for milk and some additional meat. That's my plan at this point. I will help anyone during a time of personal crisis or even natural disaster on a bigger scale, but I will get mean if someone tries to steal what they want. I guess in my thinking, I'm not getting ready for a disaster, but a time similar to the Great Depression. I do not want to have to depend on grocery stores, etc.



We got a hand pump for our well.....that will carry us through  most any situation.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Sad - but true…  Just gotta keep looking for that glimmer of hope and that act of kindness.




.....and pass it forward


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2019)

I enjoy teaching others how to garden, can and make jelly. it's hard to find anyone who wants to learn, but I will sure do all I can to help someone learn. What good is it to know a lot of stuff if you die and take it all with you? 

I think it is best to know how to live "without". Apply the word and idea of "without" to anything that you have/use now and it gets you thinking. Apply "without" to electricity and all of a sudden all those fancy gadgets are door stops. LOL My great aunt said it was her job to clean the glass chimneys on the kerosene lamps every morning so they would be clear and bright for the night.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 27, 2019)

My Grandpa and Grandma had an old kerosene style lamp that had been converted to electric as their living room light. It hung from the middle of the ceiling with a cord that ran to the wall and down to the floor to an outlet. We took it out to keep it when the place sold. It has a green glass bowl and a clear glass chimney with copper shade and a pulley system and chain to lower and raise it. Dad said Grandpa had taken it from his parents place in the 60's before my aunt and uncle moved in there and he had wired it for electric. It has some age to it. I can imagine it holding kerosene and them lighting it at night. I still have it in a box because can't find the right spot for it at the moment. I love the history of it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'll refrain from my scenario, but mom and I would talk quite a bit about the ability to survive in different situations....one of the things that always troubled her was that she had a ton of experience and knowledge, and was more than willing to share it with anyone that wished to learn or even listen....but those were few and far between....the grands sure didn't care about learning...heck, very few even visited....mom taught Joyce and the youngest daughter a good bit and I learned growing up....she came up thru the depression in a family of share croppers....so, poor had a whole different meaning then as opposed to now....I told her that in today's world it would be much tougher than then, because staple goods are no longer handled and sold as they use to be....and horses and mules aren't nearly as readily available....ya sure can't go get coal-oil anywhere either....there are a higher percentage of people in metropolitan areas that are clueless about surviving and as willing to band together either.....most would rather shoot ya and take what ya have and then move on to the next place....it will be the "have nots" tbat will battle for scraps, while the "haves" will be protected and served.....I've already resigned myself to not running or hiding and being non-productive I wouldn't be kept around for long....so, when things get tough I'll find a spot and sit and wait.....there will be a Better day ahead.....


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a well & I have a hand pump  BUT well is 510' & not good for a hand pump .  I have a generator which can plug in at the meter & be a "whole house" functioning unit.  Also, access to another OLD rock lined well at rear of my property.  Hand pump will work there, if needed.  

We all know the issue with gas and a generator.   Propane would be better, easier to store a good amount.   I have a propane heater -- one that looks like a wood stove  --  will heat my house.  AND have kero lamps (plus a kero heater).    I feel reasonably "OK" for short term power outages, etc.   Forever?  Well, I'd can up anything in the freezer first.   
I looked at some solar gen & woowee $$$$.   But, a small one would work for frig & small stuff -- phone chargers, etc. 

One buyer wrote that they used theirs one week each month to save some electric...and make sure it was working well. why spend so much to sit in the garage?  Good thinking, as no fuel expense to run it.

I like to be a self-providing as I can be...and prepared for more.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 28, 2019)

That would be a good idea to use the solar generator a once in a while to make sure it works and not sit in storage wasting original purchase price.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 28, 2019)

I love my modern conveniences. I like the dishwasher, refrigerator, freezer, washing machine and dryer, electric stove, central air and heat, TV, and a myriad of other things. Could I do without them? Yes. It would be real hard, this doublewide is NOT for living in with no AC. We'd have to move under the porch with the dogs. LOL LOL


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm not bragging. Ok, maybe a little, but threw out my back Wednesday while hoeing the garden. Still had to go to work, and got drafted to come in Thursday 4 hours early. Went to Chiropractor on way to work and wore my back belt, worked 12 and repeated Friday. Began feeling a bit better after Chiropractor. Now recooperating on long weekend.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 31, 2019)

Sounds like you are getting younger.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 31, 2019)

Yep. Haha. I guess it was the bending, pulling action. But it hit hard and quick. I have history with it, but it's been a while. Now, shopping. for. small. gas powered. cultivator/tiller. Plan to use a disc behind the Craftsman Spring and Fall, but use tiller between the rows during season.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 1, 2019)

Older you get the better those tillers look.      Don't have raised beds and a tiller is only way to work thu, for me.   Dodn't have a garden this year --  between rain and work, just couldn't get it even started.   Hope 2020 is better.  Miss those fresh tomatoes!!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2019)

I got a Craftsman tiny tiller this summer for running between the rows for $30 on Craigslist. Our neighbor went through it, replacing lines and the carb. Only problem was, the weeds were already galloping away and the poor little thing couldn't handle it. Meanwhile, neighbor Robert has bought a new engine for his tiller and we will both be ready to rock and roll come spring. We share equipment around here. 

A tiller will help you a lot. The weeds are over my head, I'm 5'7" and I have been pulling them and tossing to the sheep. Next year I will keep the soil pulverized! A tiller will make a world of difference for you, check out Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace for good deals. 

Enjoy your weekend, it will be awhile before you get another one, got to get the cheese for football season, Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 1, 2019)

I got my Jersey Knight Asparagus crowns ordered to plant along with strawberry starts. Anyone know if spinach is perennial, or do I have to start over each year on it?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2019)

Pretty sure spinach is an annual.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 1, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I got a Craftsman tiny tiller this summer for running between the rows for $30 on Craigslist. Our neighbor went through it, replacing lines and the carb. Only problem was, the weeds were already galloping away and the poor little thing couldn't handle it. Meanwhile, neighbor Robert has bought a new engine for his tiller and we will both be ready to rock and roll come spring. We share equipment around here.



A tiller can make such a huge difference -- that small one is perfect for between row once plants are up.   Say what you want about the soil being messed up by till but, I ain't into THAT much hoeing.    I don't till extremely deep and there are plenty of all the worms & "microcondra" still living out there.  I hoe between plants, close to on row side, etc.  Mulch the plants and till those walkways!
Even plowing by horse turns it all up.   No chemicals is the key, IMO.  Then plenty of natural fertilizers.    It's my way.  Being able to grow your own is more important than "no till" for my place.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 1, 2019)

Something that I have found that will assist in busting up packed earth by hand is a heavy spade fork....it works like a shovel, but ya aren't digging a hole....just busting the dirt and grass/weeds up....use leverage and push down on the handle to just lift it a bit....do a fair sized space and then use the hoe to separate dirt and grass/weed roots and bust the clods....it takes most of the muscling of the hoe away and saves the back and hands.....I was always taught that ya can work the tool or let it work you.....saves blisters on the hand also....just make sure ya have a sharpen hoe....it makes a huge difference.....


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 1, 2019)

I get the garden tilled once in the spring.  Have paper feed bags, cardboard, anything, to cover anything that is not planted.  Use the bags in the walkways/rows.  Mulch everything with old hay, grass clippings work really good right around the plants.  Cover the bags/cardboard with chicken manure/litter then a little hay/straw mulch on top.  Never till again for the year.  I will take an old rotting roll of hay and lay sheets of it down to cover the tilled garden that might not get planted right away.  This year I didn't have a garden either, but it was partly the knee/ankle and partly the landlord, partly the guy who does it had a major tractor breakdown and didn't know when he could get to it.  But there have been several around with plenty to give away so haven't suffered for fresh.  Just didn't put up anything except some fruit.  And there are a couple of places where I see pears weighing down the trees that I am going to go ask... because I love pears....and because canned is easier to move than frozen.  Whenever that happens.
  There are 2 places that may be going on the market, that might be reasonable and that are close by here... so I am waiting. One was a guys' in-laws place, wife inherited,  and they don't want to put alot into it and it is kind of old fashioned so would be a good fit I think. It has been empty for awhile.  Told my son that they were going to do something with it because it had sat empty long enough.   Guess I can deal with another winter here even if I don't really want to.  Will get the oil tank filled soon, and get another of the small "infared" type room heaters.  Not worth the money to have these 2 worked on that the infared elements have quit.  They are several years old and I can get new ones for nearly what the elements cost.  They do a good job of keeping the rooms comfortable without running the oil furnace all the time which is very expensive.  They double my electric bill, but still better than the oil which is not very efficient and runs all the time due to the cold air that seeps in around some of the windows etc.  Plus I can heat the room I am in more comfortably, and not keep the whole house warm when I will not be in some of it much.   

Stomach is growling to be fed....


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 1, 2019)

I have a rear tine Husqvarna tiller but I use a broad fork in my raised beds.  The one we had is the same as the one in the picture.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 4, 2019)

That broad fork sounds and looks like a good idea. My asparagus crowns and strawberry starts arrived yesterday and plan to plant them before work today.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 4, 2019)

They are good to work with especially when you have back problems.  You stand upright and the broad fork does the heavy work.  I have a tiller attachment that goes on my Stihl power head and just lightly work the surface a bit.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 5, 2019)

Even with the back aching, I dug abt an 8-10" trench the 40' length of the garden and planted my 25 asparagus crowns abt 18" apart. I had read anywhere from 6" to 12" depending on soil type and climate range. Most of my crowns are 8" deep, and I incorporated some sand to the soil because the nursery or company that shipped to us recommended 30% sand added to clay soil. It took over 2 hours and once I thought the time consuming part was done, the actual planting took longer. Filled in with 4" of soil until see shoots coming up, then advised to fill in remaining 4". 




Disregard all the weeds. Still haven't finished weeding the remainder of the patch since hurting my back hoeing. Haha, Mmhmm.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 5, 2019)

You will enjoy the fruits of your labors!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 5, 2019)

Isn't it nice knowing that this is YOUR land/garden and you can do this?   I know that it is!!!   Nice job.  I love asparagus.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 5, 2019)

We also have a raised flower bed abt 4'x6' rectangle that Jill weeded and is empty, ready for strawberries. Got 10 starters at same time as asparagus and plan to put 4 or maybe 6 plants in that, and then the remaining in the garden. Will have to see which patch of those does better.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 5, 2019)

NICE JOB.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice job! You'll get to enjoy them next year!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 5, 2019)

We love our Asparagus.  We transplanted the crowns from South Carolina and they were 6 ye3ar old crowns and well over 15 pounds a piece.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 5, 2019)

Mine were dry and in a bag, not weighing hardly anything


----------



## Bruce (Sep 6, 2019)

Might be a few years then before you can pick much. But they will be there year after year. Asparagus are a fav at our place too.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 6, 2019)

I got half the strawberry starts planted today in a raised bed on NW side of house. It's only abt 4'x6', so only put 5 plants in there. Will plant the other half soon in the garden and see which ones do the best.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2019)

I had a strawberry patch years ago at our old place, none here at our current house. I should probably plant some. I do need to get some new apple trees to plant. The ones we had were all diseased so we cut them down.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 10, 2019)

I planted the remaining strawberry starts in the bag out in the garden. There were 9 more, so will just have to see how many actually take off and grow.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 10, 2019)

One lonely asparagus shoot popping through so far.



 
You hafta look veeery close to catch it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 10, 2019)

I see it, I see it!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey, that is an accomplishment because it hasn't been very long since you planted them.  I see alot of the "ferns" that the late asparagus puts up here along the roads.  Trying to ear mark the spots so I can go picking in the spring.....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2019)

Must have been pretty good size crowns to have one that big coming up.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 11, 2019)

They didn't seem big. Reported to be 3 yr crowns and they were together in a baggie with what little bit of dirt had fallen off them, all dry and ready to be planted just waiting for that water.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 12, 2019)

Off work last night at 10:30 and back in by 8am for off site safety training on 4th floor of PNC Bank building for two days. Up at 6am, fed rabbits and opened up the barn, got boys on the bus, and off to the small city. Homeof the GNCC Iron Man series finale for quads and dirt bikes, Wabash College, and home of author of Ben Hur.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 12, 2019)

Crawfordsville also has industrial and commerce, a hospital, coyote hunts, and abt 20 miles South of Purdue University.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2019)

You are having a very busy couple of days. Get some rest when you can. How long do you have to work there before you get to go on days? Or do you like the nights?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 12, 2019)

It's usually a while before a bid opens, but this schedule seems to work good now. Days is 6:30am to 2:30pm, and if you get drafted to come in early, come in 2:30am. I get my boys on the school bus abt 7:15am 10 mos out of the year, so this way I am home in the mornings and sleep at home at night. I don't want to feed and do chores so early just to be home for supper. It's not too bad on 2nd shift. 2:30pm to 10:30pm. I can get tine off for the kids' school functions sometimes.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> It's usually a while before a bid opens, but this schedule seems to work good now. Days is 6:30am to 2:30pm, and if you get drafted to come in early, come in 2:30am. I get my boys on the school bus abt 7:15am 10 mos out of the year, so this way I am home in the mornings and sleep at home at night. I don't want to feed and do chores so early just to be home for supper. It's not too bad on 2nd shift. 2:30pm to 10:30pm. I can get tine off for the kids' school functions sometimes.


What do you do Pastor? Other than pastor


----------



## Bruce (Sep 12, 2019)

I could do the 6:30 AM to 2:30 PM, would do REAL poorly starting at 2:30 AM 
The 2:30 PM shift doesn't sound too bad and you listed several advantages, especially for you and your family.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 12, 2019)

@MtViking, I was a pastor since 2001 until March of this year. When I came on BYH in 2015, it seemed like a good screen name, and now I can't really change it without starting over on profiles and everything. I work in a cheese processing facility for the Kroger corporation as a 2nd shift production employee. I still do occasional fill-in and supply preaching.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 14, 2019)

I haven't seen any strawberries sprout yet, but the asparagus has sprouted more, and abt half of it is showing. I haven't taken any pics lately.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> @MtViking, I was a pastor since 2001 until March of this year. When I came on BYH in 2015, it seemed like a good screen name, and now I can't really change it without starting over on profiles and everything. I work in a cheese processing facility for the Kroger corporation as a 2nd shift production employee. I still do occasional fill-in and supply preaching.


You are still Pastor Dave. You are OUR pastor Dave.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 16, 2019)

I still should get more asparagus pics because abt 2/3 of what I planted is showing pretty well. Some look like skinny, tall weeds I would probably pull out if I didn't know the difference. I guess it eventually thickens up so you can cut trimmings off to eat. I was told, once it's established, to harvest til 4th of July and then let it grow back out or reseed. Mine is a hybrid, so it won't seed out anyway.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 16, 2019)

They start to get a bit bigger in the second year in the ground.  I don't cut the spears but rather just bend them and they snap off pretty easy.  We harvest as soon as they start growing in the spring and usually let them rest about mid July.  I took the weed eater to the growth last week so we can weed the bed.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 17, 2019)

Just did 12 hours. Going in 4 hours early is definitely easier than staying 4 hours late, but that's what being drafted entails. Now I have to go in an hour early for a food safety meeting. Woohoo!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2019)

Overtime.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 17, 2019)

COFFEE!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2019)

NAP!!!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2019)

Most of my asparagus is up.



 
I spaced them abt 18", but I have a few spaces that haven't popped up yet. I'm still hoping though.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like it will be a couple of years before you can pick, at least that area. Asparagus require some patience.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 19, 2019)

Plant MORE! I planted some when we moved here almost 5 years ago. They finally got a decent size last spring. I snapped them off and we ate them raw, right out of the garden. Just not enough of them.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2019)

I may plant another row. That would give me abt 50 plants.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2019)

On my way home from work around 11:00pm I saw a huge orange cat in the city. It was just off a main road in front of some houses by the curb. No, it was a dog. No, it was a red fox! Since it wasn't at my house messing with anything it was absolutely beautiful! I was surprised to see it. But, I was driving past and only saw it a moment.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 20, 2019)

I love seeing foxes as well but not any where near my house.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 20, 2019)

@Pastor Dave ;  you might want to get some purple asparagus and plant.  It is pretty, different, and tastes as good as the other.  Usually we don't pick from plantings for the first 2 years.  Let the roots grow bigger and stronger. Then when you do pick, for the first year or 2 just pick the bigger, nicer spears.  Let the skinny ones grow and go to seed.  Yes, they all go to seed.  The hybrids are no different.  They will get those fern-like tops and then have little "berries" on them.  That is what the birds like to eat, and sit on fences and poop the seeds out.  That is why so often you will find wild asparagus growing along fence rows.  The birds spread the seeds.   And of course, you quit picking and let them all go to seed so that the plants feed the roots and strengthen them for the winter. In the fall when they get pretty dry and yellowish looking, you can just cut them down.  I mulched mine so that there were very few weeds to deal with.  Thick straw mulch so the spears can easily come up through. 
I want a patch again.....at my own place.....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 24, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Then when you do pick, for the first year or 2 just pick the bigger, nicer spears.  Let the skinny ones grow and go to seed.  Yes, they all go to seed.  The hybrids are no different.  They will get those fern-like tops and then have little "berries" on them.  That is what the birds like to eat, and sit on fences and poop the seeds out.  That is why so often you will find wild asparagus growing along fence rows.  The birds spread the seeds...




My question is, doesn't being hybrid make them sterile? Mine are ferny looking and getting those seeds you described. But I was told there weren't any "male" parts or plants to fertilize the seeds. Idk. I didn't think they woukd make new plants, just grow into bigger ones. 
Thanks for taking time to educate me :)


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 24, 2019)

@Pastor Dave ; I think I need to clarify what I wrote before.  All asparagus gets the fernlike tops when they go past "prime eating" .  There normally is a small percentage of female plants in most hybrids which will get the seeds. Hybrids are PREDOMINANTLY MALE so that you get larger stalks, and get them sooner.  There are a few hybrids now that have been developed that are ALL MALE and will not have any seeds.  They propagate from the crowns I believe.  I would have to do some reading up on it.
  But, if you got a Jersey giant or a Jersey king type hybrid, they will be MOSTLY all male plants with a few females in the mix.  I shouldn't have said they will ALL have seeds, rather, they all will have the fern like tops as they go "past maturity" rather than saying as they go "to seed".
If you are seeing seeds, then you can be assured that the reddish berries will produce a new plant if planted.  Of course, not all will be fertile, but for the most part they will.  What type of hybrid did you get?  The general rule of thumb is that there are less than 15% female plants in the "hybrid" crowns sent.  I am not sure it is worth the extra money as I don't mind the smaller and more tender stalks.  The old standby is Martha Washington and it is not a "hybrid".  
It will be curious to see how many of the plants develop seeds (berries)  on the "fern-like tops.  I need to go back and do some refresher to make sure what I am telling you is right....now I am curious if there is something I have forgotten.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 24, 2019)

DW prefers the thin stalks. We really need to create a new bed and increase the number of plants. That and get my butt out there and weed out the grass every few weeks.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 24, 2019)

I'll get some new pics of them. They are turning ferny and have little round yellowish green things growing at the tops of some.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 25, 2019)

Sounds like seeds to me.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 25, 2019)

I think 2 of them have these


----------



## Bruce (Sep 25, 2019)

Those look like flowers starting to open up. The berries are hard and round IIRC.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 26, 2019)

Had to look up IIRC


----------



## Bruce (Sep 26, 2019)

Happens to the best of us Dave. I had to look it up at one point as well. Also had to look up BOSS when I kept seeing it over on BYC. My chickens LOVE BOSS.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 27, 2019)

ADM(as do my) rabbits


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 27, 2019)

I end up asking my kids for translation...I get this face


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 27, 2019)

I KNOW "THAT" face  -- the smirky smile after.  You get that, too?   

So much abbreviation with the texting!  No wonder spelling and English, in general, is so massacred.      Things are just so, so different now.  I sit and wonder how it happened sometimes.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 27, 2019)

I never understood the lack of communication that has been going for so long.  I don't text and nobody that knows me will send a text since they know I won't read it. Even when I was still working and had people working for me the same thing applied.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 29, 2019)

Saturday my brother in law and I burned the brush pile and added all the cardboard from boxes we moved here with. We also moved my utility trailer out of the garage and off loaded the sacrete bags from it onto a pallet. The trailer was parked in the barn and now I can park the truck in the garage. The car already is parked in the barn and gets pulled out for family travels, usually Sundays to church. Today, we went back down to Morgan Co, IN to visit some folks we had been missing. It was a busy weekend indeed.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 29, 2019)

How are you adjusting to the changes in your life?  If it's too personal I don't mind you not saying.  It was just such an unpleasant change that I'm not sure how I would have adjusted and knowing how you dealt with it might help others.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 29, 2019)

We decided we were too comfortable where we we were, so when God decided to move us, He had to make things uncomfortable to get us moving in His direction. The way the market was, we moved to the new property at just the right time, and the new job came right when I needed it. We like the new homestead and have additional plans for fencing and more critters. We have a new home church we like and the boys are doing well adjusting to the new school for the most part.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 29, 2019)

I was pretty sure you were at the positive stage at this point but I wanted to know how you were dealing with everything. I wouldn't have asked but your faith helps a lot of folks (or at least it does me).


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 29, 2019)

We are close to family now, but further away from folks that have become like family. I was able to fill in at a church the other day, and maybe that's where I'm supposed to be back at doing. I try to be a positive person and set a good example around my coworkers now at the factory. Most seem to feel free to open up to me with problems or how they're feeling. I don't know what's ahead, but just try to keep going by my Faith.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 30, 2019)

I admire your ability to plow through the tough times, keeping the faith. A positive attitude goes a long way in dealing with adverse conditions. Sometimes when things start to get to me, I do what I call the Attitude of Gratitude. For 10 minutes I speak out loud, thanking God for the good things in my life. In fact, it is a good exercise to do at least weekly. After giving thanks for so many positive things, problems seem to diminish.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 1, 2019)

I am hearing the old timers saying the way the nut trees and fruit trees are yielding and dumping their produce it is going to be a bad winter and God's way of taking care of wildlife.

We have oaks, walnuts, hickories, persimmon, apple, maples, and more varieties I haven't labeled yet. Oh, and I forgot abt the Pawpaw trees by the creek. I can attest the ground is loaded with "mother nature's" bounty!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm not sure whether to like that or not!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm not sure either. The last couple winters here, the construction crews have barely slowed down whether it be home builds or road work. Winter used to be the season some of those jobs took time off til the weather cleared and Spring showed up. Might be it's going to be a winter to finally slow down some. Everybody needs a season every once in a while to slow down.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 2, 2019)

We ran at 100.8% efficiency tonight and were down 1 person on my line to boot! We uaually cut 12 or a little more 640 blocks an hour. 16 is a lot and we were running 20 an hour. The operator kept speeding up even knowing we were short on cutters. He hurried out of the locker room at the end of shift. He knew we weren't real happy with him for not pitching in and helping out more. Not sure why he didn't back off a little. We couldn't keep up with his demand. Glad to be off now. It was a long shift.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2019)

Might need to have a parking lot meeting with him...….


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 3, 2019)

Some guys you just can't get through to. We tried to point out we were too short to run that fast, and he just laughed it off and said, "I don't care."


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 3, 2019)

How're the asparagus plants looking?  Did the strawberry plants get rooted in okay?  I know you have to be getting close to colder weather.  Make sure you mulch the strawberry plants REAL GOOD or the roots will freeze.  Since they are newly planted, they won't have the root reserves that older established plants have.  The asparagus too, but they are "deeper" in the ground than the strawberries. 
Sorry the boss is such a pain.  So glad that my job doesn't have that kind of interaction with a boss.... just "grumpy farmers"  but with the way things have been, they have a right to be out of sorts.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 3, 2019)

The asparagus all did pretty well. The strawberries never sprouted, so maybe in the Spring...

The operators of the lines are co-workers that operate the machinery that actually bag the cheese. Each line has cutters, operators, back up operators, palletizers, and palletizer assistants. We have a Team Lead that is on vacation, so another team's Lead is covering ours too. And, we have a Resource Leader(supervisor). Of course there are Team Managers above the Resource Leader, a Production Manager, and Plant Manager. The three last mentioned are usually just there during the day. Sometimes as the operators rotate which days they operate, they do other positions on the line their off days, so the operator last night will get his chance keeping up trying to cut or palletize.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 3, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> Some guys you just can't get through to. We tried to point out we were too short to run that fast, and he just laughed it off and said, "I don't care."


The problem is that you DID run that fast. I hope no one looks at that "data" and ups the number the line should be able to put out every shift, especially since you were down one cutter.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2019)

Sounds like there are a lot of managers.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 3, 2019)

Too many chiefs and not enough indians?????


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 6, 2019)

Looked out the window on East side of house toward barn and chicken coop and saw a huge beaver up from the creek in the grass. It looked like it was foraging, but unless it was going for sticks and limbs, all that's there was walnuts and hickory nuts. Do they eat those? Did I mention it looked huge?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 6, 2019)

They are rodents, so they have to chew whether they eat or not....and hickory and walnuts are fairly thick shell nuts and I'm sure the meats would be enjoyed to....I'd be concerned of them damming the creek and be mindful of debris anywhere in your "piece" of it thru your property....they can cause great damage....either sss, or check on game regulations there...there usually is a trapping season....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 6, 2019)

The unfortuntate thing is that the neighbors seem to be fond of "it" or ones that have been/ are currently here. If it doesn't mess withmy mature trees, I may let it stick around. One neighbor said she had a mink in her yard the other day. They also have seen sn eagle flying overhead lately. I told her she better keep an eye out on their chihuahua.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2019)

Yeah they better, a dog that small is a nice snack for an eagle.

I doubt a beaver would take down many mature trees though they can. They use smaller ones for their dams and houses. Store the smaller branches with leaves under water for winter food.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 7, 2019)

Today I went to Big R and bought  new rabbit feed by Nutrena to start the rabbits on. Decided not to drive an hour anymore for feed. It looks nice and green, so rabbita should like it.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Oct 8, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Yeah they better, a dog that small is a nice snack for an eagle.
> 
> I doubt a beaver would take down many mature trees though they can. They use smaller ones for their dams and houses. Store the smaller branches with leaves under water for winter food.


We have an old boy scout damn that was put in 45 to 50 years ago. Beaver started building on top of it 35 years ago, state fought with them for 30 years and have now abandoned the road, (state lost), after taking the BS damn down to creek bed. Beaver moved in and have damned over two areas covering 20 acres. Presently they have started to chew through about 10 trees with a diameter of 15 to 20 inches. Seems that their intent is to clear a water way to float their branches. Since the pond isn't bothering anyone it's nice to have a lake instead of a swamp.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 8, 2019)

Yah, I am monitoring the situation and if need be, will take care of it regardless what the bleedheart neighbors think. A guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do to protect his own place. Same with the mink spotted. A buddy said he had mink abt decimate his chickens in a short time, so...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 8, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> Today I went to Big R and bought  new rabbit feed by Nutrena to start the rabbits on. Decided not to drive an hour anymore for feed. It looks nice and green, so rabbita should like it.



We use their NatureWise 18% for our Angora rabbits and they like it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 8, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> We use their NatureWise 18% for our Angora rabbits and they like it.



Big R had a "premium" rabbit feed too. It was 40 lbs, had only 15% protein vs. the bag I got with 16% protein. My bag was 50 lbs and abt a buck and some change less!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 8, 2019)

Plus you save time and fuel getting to the store


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 8, 2019)

We have beaver in my area.   Those in a large pond will leave the big trees alone.  Those in a tidal area will make sure it becomes a pond!!  Big trees come down for a dam.  Smart little buggers!

So, if your guy is in a nice pond area, you are most likely not going to see a change.  

AND -- yep, mink love chicken dinners!!   They dig and climb easily.   Maybe wife would like a new coat?   If there's one there are more.

Trees dropping early provisions usually means a strong winter.   The issue with the "rest period" from slow work is that the people generally do not prepare as well as the animals.   Sadly that means some are short of needed food and warmth.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 8, 2019)

Beware of the mink.  They have been known to get through the smallest holes that you wouldn't think a mouse could get through.  They will go through and kill everything they can catch. 
Beavers can build a dam quicker than you can say jumpin jack flash.  They are engineers extraordinaire... know people who love 'em and others hate 'em.  Guess it depends on where they want their dams and ponds....


----------



## Bruce (Oct 8, 2019)

That is certainly true. If you want the pond, you want the beavers. If your land is flooding because there are beavers, different story.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 8, 2019)

Our creek is abt 30 feet down a ravine behind the house so no flooding anticipated. I don't want it taking down my trees though.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2019)

Nature's bounty
White 2gal bucket is acorns
Gray 1gal bucket is hickory nuts
Black 5gal bucket is walnuts

I want to do a lengthy process and make acorn flour. We will see how that works out.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2019)

Happy Fall Y'all!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 12, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> I want to do a lengthy process and make acorn flour. We will see how that works out.


That could be interesting. Never heard of acorn flour.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2019)

I read abt it first in a book I read as a kid called, "My Side of the Mountain". A mostly grown boy, maybe 14 to 16 ran away from a big family in NYC to go live on his great grandpa Gribley's property in tbe Catskills. I loved tbe book and it had a lot of survival skills logged in it as the boy kept a journal of all his days there.

I also like history and ways the Native Americans and the early settlers used everything around them to eat, live, and survive. If I could do some of those things, I would be happy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 12, 2019)

Please let us know how the acorn flour works out!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2019)

You're supposed to use large acorns, but mine are a smaller variety. Crack them and allow to dry to shell them. Hot leach or cold leach to remove the bitterness. The cold leach method involves a mesh bag and moving water for a week. Or, a tub and several changes of water for abt two weeks. The hot leach method involves a pot on tbe stove and boiling them. It takes abt 4 changes of water and boiling to achieve the preferable taste. Then dehydrate or bake at lowest oven temp and once cool, pulverize with food processor or corn or coffee grinder, etc. The consistency is like almond flour you can buy. No gluten and doesn't cake very well like wheat flour, but you can make pancakes, grits, soup and some other edible concoctions.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2019)

What kind of acorns do you have? Never have tried it, but I've heard that white oak acorns are the best.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2019)

The leaves have pointy tips and small acorns. I'm not sure whick oak they are. We do have some Burr oak that aren't big enough to produce yet. They probably came from a tree that is just a stump now. The oak I am harvesting from now is probably 60 to 80yrs old. The hickory tree I harvested from is huge and probably 150 yrs old!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2019)

You can tap hickory trees for the sap and boil it down for syrup. Do you know what type hickory you have?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 13, 2019)

Not sure of that either. It's not got the shag bark. It looks really big, like 80 to 100' tall and a 40' breadth or more. The hickories are more oblong and come to pointy ends, kinda like a football. Once I find out if they taste good or not may make the determination. Could be a Pignut Hickory. I wonder if the nuts are roasted if they will have a better flavor?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2019)

https://www.wikihow.com/Identify-Hickory-Trees


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 20, 2019)

Acorn info...

https://homesteadsurvivalsite.com/acorns-harvest-process-eat/


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 30, 2019)

I figured out it was going to be too time intensive to make the acorn flour, so I did the sensible thing and gave the acorns back to the wildlife.

I DO NOT LIKE this new BYH format. I can't find anything!

Here's a view going out the back door and around the back corner of the house.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 30, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> I figured out it was going to be too time intensive to make the acorn flour, so I did the sensible thing and gave the acorns back to the wildlife.
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE this new BYH format. I can't find anything!
> 
> Here's a view going out the back door and around the back corner of the house.



That is a nice view.  I agree about the new format.  I have to manually go to the threads I have been following so I'm missing a bunch.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2019)

That view is awesome!   This new format is going to definitely be a learning experience for this old brain...sigh


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 30, 2019)

What you can't see in this pic, is the 4' chainlink fence I'm standing inside of. It had to be done to contain one crazy dog and 2 unpredictable boys, but I can still get around the fence on all sides. The property is wide, but not very deep.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 30, 2019)

BEAUTIFUL view Pastor Dave.

Another thing about this change,  EVERY time you want to add a smile,  you have to hit it again, & again...not just leave the panel there & open.     Plus, these are ugly little round ones!


----------



## howden (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## farmerjan (Oct 30, 2019)

Well here's one for everyone  for the 31st🎃🎃🧛‍♂️🧛‍♀️

And yeah, hate that it just doesn't sit at the bottom anymore so you can just go hit an image..... sure are a ton of them though.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2019)

That is  pretty back yard view. Do you have a back porch to sit on and admire the view? Of course it might be a bit cold for that right now, but bundle up and get some hot coffee or cocoa.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 2, 2019)

Yah, our patio is in that vicinity. I trimmed out some vegetation and trees so Jill can see down into the creek.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 3, 2019)

I was looking at some You tube videos, and came across "practical primitive"  that had a video on making acorn flour.  Didn't watch it but wanted to mention it to you as something maybe you might be interested in.  Will try to go back and watch it when I have time.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 4, 2019)

A pretty big Whitetail buck on the property. My boot is Size 12, so...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 4, 2019)

Did some much needed work in the barn after church. It's been kinda hard with the 6 day weeks at work, so spent the afternoon catching up on stuff at home. My youngest helped a while, but eventually put his rake down and walked back to the house.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 4, 2019)

At least you got SOME work out of him! Hopefully it will increase as he gets older.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> A pretty big Whitetail buck on the property. My boot is Size 12, so...
> View attachment 67320


That will sho' 'nuff give you buck fever!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 4, 2019)

Good sized tracks for sure.  Glad that it wasn't that one that ran in front of me that I rolled and it went across the road, tumbled into the ditch then got up and ran off.  It cracked the signal/parking light lens, but I will put a piece of the yellow transparent cellophane on it for now.  Farm use on the truck, so don't have to worry about it getting inspected, but don't want to have wet get inside and burn out the bulb.  
Saw 7 fresh "kills" on the way home from the chiropractor today.... been hit on the road within the last 2-3 days because the blood and dark markings, plus several piles of what was left of carcass on the side of the road.  The does must really be coming into season. Had another go right across in front of me as I turned on my road tonight....we are getting so over-populated again..... sure hope that some of the hunters get "their fair share" and then some....


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 5, 2019)

I can sure relate to 6 days work and no time to get things done at home!  Even if you only work "part" of a day, it's often so that you can't get real involved in any projects with the before and after time.     Those bills keep rolling in!    Weeks when it is "slack" I still have the running and projects to do.   It's life.     I'm slowly working at more farm time.

That does look like a whopper of a deer running around there.   We have a LOT of well fed deer in my area, compliments of the corn, soybean & peanuts grown.   The darned turkey population is amazing, also.    But, I've heard they are tough meat.  Never had one.

That looks like a pretty good creek you have there, from the picture.  Is that maybe a "pond like" area?   I'd love a year round creek on my property.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 5, 2019)

It was just a bend in the creek.
Sitting outside typing and hear the deer walking around in the dark.

Tonight my line ran a record 2800 cases of 32oz. mild cheddar. 12 bags to a case. Woohoo!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 6, 2019)

That is a lot of cheese!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 12, 2019)

We had a "Pre-Winter" Blast yesterday. Rain that changed to sleet, to snow, accompanied by North winds. Ended up with 3" and only 9degs with a below 0 windchill. 2 hour school delay. More coffee. Guess I should be on the other post.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 12, 2019)

Now, I don't want to be mean BUT -- better you than ME.  I do not like snow after the first "awhhhh -- so pretty".     Calming to watch while it's happening but, afterwards not.    At the age of your boys, I sure thought differently!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 12, 2019)

Yah, they were allowed to go play in it for abt 10 mins, then warm up abt 10 mins before I got them on the bus. BUT, they couldn't spend that 20 minutes helping me feed and exchange out frozen waterers. Haha


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2019)

They are kids. Let them enjoy the magic of snow while it is still fun. They will grow up and have to face the drawbacks of ice and snow soon enough!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 16, 2019)

We made it into above freezing temps and I never thought I would hear myself say in November, "30's sure feel good!" Haha
It did feel good to get above single digits and not have to stay so much on top of freezing waterers.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 16, 2019)

I have a question for the cheese expert   
My local family owned store deli stopped selling muenster because (amazingly to me) few people were buying it. The muenster at the chain store is seriously lousy. But Costco (all sizes appropriate for a family of 10) has a 2 pound container of Finlandia which is quite good. However we don't eat it fast enough and it starts to mold. Now the question:
Can I freeze cheese? If I put parchment or wax paper between slices, can I freeze it in 1/2 pound units?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 16, 2019)

I have frozen cheese before. It was crumbly when it thawed out. So I stopped thawing it in the refrigerator and left it on the counter until it thawed to room temperature.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 17, 2019)

@Bruce, have you asked them if they would special order for you?  If you have a set amount each week, month, etc.   MOST times this will come in with other product they get from the supplier.  While they may not want to give it space in their case -- or lose $$ with no sales -- they may be ok to get some for a  sure sell.   Then, it may depend on quantity required & how packaged for them to do this.    A thought.   I would order it for you!     


Sounds like some extreme weather Pastor Dave.    We had the North winds, some actually light rains (less than predicted) and now 40mph winds!   First day of the "blow in" had heavier rain and snow mixed.   Of course, nothing stuck but,  some people were in panic mode in the stores.    These winds are quite annoying when you are trying to get hay out for 30 head of goats & minis!   Plus it's a biting wind with temps in upper 30s.   Ahhhh…..if that's all I have to complain about, I'm good!!

Of course, the main attraction for our Spring gardens is wishing away the awful winter cold and doldrums.   Seed catalogues arriving soon.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I have frozen cheese before. It was crumbly when it thawed out. So I stopped thawing it in the refrigerator and left it on the counter until it thawed to room temperature.


And when thawed at room temp did it then not get crumbly?



Mini Horses said:


> Then, it may depend on quantity required & how packaged for them to do this.


That would be the issue. The cheese comes in big square "towers". I don't know how much is in each one but my guess is it is in excess of 5#. I'm sure Ray would order it for me if I asked but there is no way we would use that much cheese given we don't even get through the 2 pound Costco package. And there might be a > 1 minimum quantity for him to order. He decided to give Boar's Head Applewood smoked "uncured" ham a try after we talked about my migraine issues with nitrates. Turned out he had to order 3 from his supplier, couldn't get just one to see how it sold. Fortunately it sold well and he still carries it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> And when thawed at room temp did it then not get crumbly?
> 
> 
> That would be the issue. The cheese comes in big square "towers". I don't know how much is in each one but my guess is it is in excess of 5#. I'm sure Ray would order it for me if I asked but there is no way we would use that much cheese given we don't even get through the 2 pound Costco package. And there might be a > 1 minimum quantity for him to order. He decided to give Boar's Head Applewood smoked "uncured" ham a try after we talked about my migraine issues with nitrates. Turned out he had to order 3 from his supplier, couldn't get just one to see how it sold. Fortunately it sold well and he still carries it.


Cheese, butter milk and eggs can all be frozen..when cheese is BOGO I buy 2 and get 4....three go to the freezer.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 17, 2019)

Do you have a piece of the cheese you LIKE?  Freeze & thaw.

Depends on type cheese, how processed and preservative, etc.  Some types freeze & thaw ok, others, not as well.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2019)

I am not an expert at freezing cheese, but I do know some that take it home in bulk and freeze it. They don't voice complaints, so I'm not sure how it holds up as it thaws. I'm  sure the types do thaw different than others with various moisture content.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2019)

Did some clean up in the barn tonight before supper. I had decided to try not using catch pans a couple weeks ago to save time. I already have excess that gets shoveled and swept off the floor, so with goats coming in the future and will be on the same floor, figured I would give it a shot. Tonight it appears it is working great. Took 15 mins and no pans to spray out and reline, place back, etc.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 17, 2019)

How about making a frame for the area under the cages and with deeper sawdust/shavings, make a composting like area to collect all the rabbit pellets and stuff and only have to clean out when you can get to it?  Just keep adding dry material to it and then have some fairly good stuff to add to the gardens in the spring?  If absorbent enough, it shouldn't smell.... see some places that have earthworms under their rabbit cages....


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2019)

When I thawed cheese at room temperature until it was room temperature, it did not get crumbly.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 18, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Do you have a piece of the cheese you LIKE?  Freeze & thaw.
> 
> Depends on type cheese, how processed and preservative, etc.  Some types freeze & thaw ok, others, not as well.


I'll give it a try. Maybe I'll freeze half of it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 18, 2019)

Never had a problem freezing it, wonder what kind can't  be frozen ? ...have frozen...cream cheese, american, mozzarella,  ricotta, chedders, colby, jack, ....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 1, 2019)

Been a spell since posting. Everyone and everything ok, just long work weeks going into Thanksgiving. Last day of a 4 day weekend. Due to how Christmas falls, I get less days off than Thanksgiving. Have to go back day after, but might be able to squeeze in a personal day on the 26th. Still planning out fencing, a wall in the barn, and stalls. I am thinking now of going with a standard size milk and meat cross goat once I have their homes built. I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and  joyfully enters  Advent season.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 1, 2019)

You are doing it backwards! Building a home for the animals FIRST? Using common sense and getting PREPARED? I stand in the awe of greatness.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 1, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> I am thinking now of going with a standard size milk and meat cross goat once I have their homes built.



I offer this for your consideration....it's always worked well for me.   The larger dairy doe -- Nubian or Saanen or a cross of that.  You will get ample, really good milk for table use.   Cross that doe with a good Boer buck.  You will get the meat added kid and that doe will feed it so well, excellent growth for the kids.

They won't be as stocky as a well bred Boer but, far heavier than the doe (normally) and they grow faster.   Heavy milk from does keeps them fed and her at good milk production.  Plus, those bigger does can handle the kid size at birth, which is normally stockier than a dairy kid.  

Because I have a decent market for goat meat with some local butcher/slaughter facilities, the meat goats sell well.    Plus one to harvest for me...LOL.   Later in 2020 I plan to add Boer to the farm, again, and  I will cover my 2nd freshening dairy does with this buck.   Except in years I want pure dairy from one.  Then my dairy buck.

If you are already spending the $$ and have the space, I think you may like these results.  Of course, depends on what is available in you area.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 12, 2019)

Tonight I drive I drive in the barn lot and see two does. One was good size. They trotted off and I went inside. When I came out I heard rustling so I stood still and a big buck walked into view. Once I get a spot fixed up to process, next year I stand a good chance to get some venison in the freezer.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 13, 2019)

Ahhhh...fresh meat in a freezer!   Nice.

I don't hunt and the deer apparently know it!   EVERY evening there is a herd coming out of the woods at back of farm.   Foraging the farmer's field next door and my pasture sometimes.   I could easily sit on DDs deck and take one down.

IF you hunt, it's always nice to have known areas to harvest.   One or two a year is a lot of meat.   And the price is EXCELLENT!   LOL


----------



## Bruce (Dec 13, 2019)

I don't know, like the first tomato after you spend a bunch on making a garden, that first deer comes with startup costs ... like buying a good hunting rifle


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I don't know, like the first tomato after you spend a bunch on making a garden, that first deer comes with startup costs ... like buying a good hunting rifle


I used to hunt, but my husband doesn't hunt.  Deer camp, cold, rain, discomfort, does not interest him! So, I just raise our meat. LOL


----------



## Bruce (Dec 14, 2019)

Pretty much guaranteed to "bag" an animal that way!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 14, 2019)

I usually harvest one a year but I take the smaller size bucks since there are so many.  Note I said harvest since you can't call it hunting since I can usually know where they will be.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 14, 2019)

I usually manage to get mine with a vehicle, rendering the meat mostly unfit and the vehicle not in much better shape!!!! Have had 2 run into me the last couple of weeks, luckily for both I was going slow and both rolled off the truck, one into the ditch on the side of the road,  and managed to get up and take off.  1 cracked signal lens and another piece of the plastic grill gone and a small dent in the door that popped out when I slammed the door shut.  They are as numerous here as those darned feral hogs are in Texas.....


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> I usually manage to get mine with a vehicle, rendering the meat mostly unfit and the vehicle not in much better shape!!!! Have had 2 run into me the last couple of weeks, luckily for both I was going slow and both rolled off the truck, one into the ditch on the side of the road,  and managed to get up and take off.  1 cracked signal lens and another piece of the plastic grill gone and a small dent in the door that popped out when I slammed the door shut.  They are as numerous here as those darned feral hogs are in Texas.....


Well you just need a few good ol' Texas boys to come hunt them down for you. Bubba, Billy Ray, Roy Earl and Jackson will be more than happy to bring a LED beam, rifles and some one to decoy the game warden...….


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 20, 2019)

I shouldn't have much startup costs other than a chain hoist and some fabricating in the barn to strengthen the rafters. I also would like to gut an old fridge to hang the carcass in. I suppose buying a side by side UTV with dump bed, winch, 4x4, and heated cab could apply to the start up cost.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 20, 2019)

I also prefer the doe or smaller bucks when it comes to meat.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2019)

I have always packed quartered deer in a ice chest. That’s hanging meat, Southern style. LOL LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I have always packed quartered deer in a ice chest. That’s hanging meat, Southern style. LOL LOL


We do the same!  Goat, deer, hog...whatever it is it gets the ice chest treatment!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 20, 2019)

y'all are making me hungry with all this deer talk. My husband hasnt been hunting, hoping he goes this year. I hope you end up getting your deer that is some of the best meat ever.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 20, 2019)

My team at work got called to conference room for a brief meeting after work. It was so my Lead could give us candy and a Christmas card. Part of what makes working 50+ hour weeks lately worth it. I work tomorrow and then have off til next Saturday. 2 of those days are personal days I took after Christmas, but still days off are days off. On a side note, a guy I work with that has a lot of goats is working with me to get some stock for next Spring/Summer.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 21, 2019)

That's nice that they cared enough to remember y'all for Christmas.  Yes, you put in the hours, you do get paid for them, but the upcoming break will great for your whole family.   And finding someone who can help you get a start in the goats is wonderful. Especially that you can also have someone in live person to go to if there are questions and conderns.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2019)

It is nice to be appreciated at work.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 22, 2019)

It is nice to get a "thank you" from work!   I work jobs that are rather impersonal at the  employer level.   The jobs are assigned, I go to my portal for assignments, perform & report online.   My personal contact with a face to face is rare, 1 or 2 times a year max.  There are occasional text or email -- pertaining to a job.   

Enjoy  your week at home.    With kids out of school you can relax & "play".   Down time is good.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 24, 2019)

Tonight we have Pizza King "an Indiana tradition" before Christmas Eve Service. Then we come home and have popcorn popped in bacon grease. That's an annual tradition too, and watch "A Christmas Story" while waiting for Santa's visit.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 25, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> popcorn popped in bacon grease.




Bet that's good!

Merry Christmas to you and family.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 27, 2019)

Jam for Christmas from the Amish


----------



## Bruce (Dec 27, 2019)

Maple onion bacon JAM? OK that is WAY far from anything I would think of as jam. Guess I'm too narrow minded thinking jam is fruit based.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 27, 2019)

There is an old country store here that carries that and it is good.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 27, 2019)

We have a lot of tomato jam recipes here and hot pepper jelly and jams.  But Maple Onion Bacon jam is a new one to me too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 27, 2019)

Jalapeno  jam is awesome to cook salmon in, with a little butter  pour it over the salmon after cooking in it .......
But like Jan, I never heard of that maple onion bacon 🤔....bet that would be great on pork  !


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2019)

That sounds good enough to eat out of the jar with a spoon!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 27, 2019)

Maybe as a glaze to cook on a fresh ham slice that hasn't been cured?   Now I am going to have to look for it somewhere. Maybe order it.  Any idea who carries it?


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 27, 2019)

I just looked on Amazon and they have several vendors with prices all over the place.  The last one we bought was a hot pepper and onion with bacon.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 27, 2019)

Put it on a hamburger!!   YES.

I have done the Uncured Bacon Jam at a demo.  Was skeptical but quite tasty.  No maple in this brand.   But, on a biscuit or many sandwich meats...at home on a hamburger.    Enjoy it.

This one you can taste bacon but it isn't real sweet and the onions, almost like one you've browned down in a pan.   Yep, tasty.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 12, 2020)

1st Saturday off since Thanksgiving, so got to clean up instead of on a Sunday afternoon. Yeah!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2020)

A job well done and look at that load of goodies for the garden!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 12, 2020)

How do you like doing the rabbits that way?  I know it was a change from what you used to do.  Glad you had the day off.  How is the cheese making going?   How is the dairy industry doing there?  Any problems with getting enough milk to do the processing?  There is some problems here with the milk plants getting enough milk to meet their fluid milk contracts...... we have such a surplus, but they are trucking it in from elsewhere to meet the needs here?????? What a mess.
How has your weather been?  We are MUCH warmer than we normally are, but I look for that to change in another week or so.  We had some horrific thunder/lightning storms here yesterday and pouring down rain and wind last night.  Sunny and mid 60's already today....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 12, 2020)

We actually process huge 600-700 pound blocks of cheese from California and Wisconsin. So, we haven't felt effects of any milk shortage. Everything seems to be going well with production. I have heard my plant did well during the 2008 Recession in comparison to other businesses simply because folks stayed in and cooked and ate, etc. Our busy season is almost over once we get production for Super Bowl done. Then, we go to weekends off Spring through Labor Day.

The way I am doing the rabbits without pans is going great. I was already cleaning up the floor after dumping pans and spraying down pans, so 1/3 the work! I also knew in time the goats in the same area would not have pans, so may as well scoop and shovel and sweep now and get used to it.

Weather has been weird. Broke a 20+ year high temp record on Christmas and also a rain measurement record for Jan 07 or one day that had been held for 94 years. We need cold to kill some germs and also avoid an increase in insects this Spring. Alot of my friends are complaining of the muck when they're used to frozen ground this year.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 12, 2020)

Weekends off


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2020)

No matter what else, people are going to eat. Working in a cheese processing center sounds like a recession proof job to me!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 12, 2020)

Glad that doing the rabbits this way is working and is less work for you.  That is great.  I didn't realize that you just did further  processing/ cutting up cheese there, sorry I must have missed that.   You wouldn't be as connected to the dairy farmers that way.  
We are having totally crazy temp swings here, but for the most part it is warmer than normal so far.  Snow on Tuesday, mid 70's today!!!! 
Be great for you to have weekends off for awhile.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey there!!!!!   

Hoping all is going well for you.  This C-virus has made a mess of things..... Just wondering how things are there in your neck of the woods.


----------

